#ubuntustudio 2010-04-19
<wraithnix> anybody here?
<wraithnix> i'm having trouble installing 9.10...every time I boot from the disc to install, it gives me a "can't mount install cd error", and won't continue
<wraithnix> it's not my computer, i can install standard ubuntu with no problems
<wraithnix> i've tried burning multiple DVDs, and that doesn't seem to matter
<wraithnix> anybody?
<wraithnix> is there anybody even here?
<wraithnix> hello?
<wraithnix> this is the official Ubuntu Studio support channel, right?
<wraithnix> anybody?
<wraithnix> well, if anybody's got any ideas, please email me @ dhetrick@gmail.com
<wraithnix> there's nobody in here?  really?
<wraithnix> argh
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-20
<rlameiro> hi guys, check this out
<rlameiro> http://ur1.ca/vy1z
<rlameiro> holstein: http://ur1.ca/vy1z
<rlameiro> seems very handy
<holstein> thanks rlameiro
<holstein> cool
<AutoStatic> Hello
<holstein> hey AutoStatic
<AutoStatic> ello holstein
<ara> hello all!
<ara> We are testing Lucid RC images, and the tests for Ubuntu Studio are far from being covered
<ara> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/3997
<ara> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/3996
<ara> if anyone could help on those, it would be awesome
<jussi> ara: #ubuntustudio-devel also ;)
<ara> jussi, too much spam for now ;-9
<holstein> ara: what are those again?
<holstein> the links?
<holstein> do i download a daily?
<holstein> the installer failed for me a few days ago
<holstein> is it different than then?
<ShadeS> is there any freeware that can compare w/ celemony?
<ShadeS> celemony boasts being able to modify individual notes, length, pitch, AND timing within polyphonic material
<holstein> ShadeS: what are you trying to accopmlish?
<holstein> accomplish*
<holstein> if you want to pitch shift, that can be done
<holstein> really, all of that can be done
<ShadeS> IIRC modifying individual notes within polyphonic material was previously impossible
<ShadeS> and only possible with 'retakes' ie: rerecording the set with your group
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah, im still skeptical
<ShadeS> well, it's, for real.
<ShadeS> the real deal
<holstein> have you heard any samples?
<ShadeS> it's amazing what that software can acomplish
<holstein> are there samples online?
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFCjv4_jqAY
 * holstein still skeptical
<holstein> not sure why the term 'industry standard' is being used
<holstein> the industry standard is to multitrack
<holstein> and have each instrument on its own track
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-21
<rlameiro> holstein, is your meeting over?
<rlameiro> :D _guitarman_ over here :DDDD
<_guitarman_> anyone doing ubuntustudio qa image installs using unetbootin on usb stick?
<_guitarman_> hi rlameiro
<holstein> is it failing?
<holstein> looking for the CD?
<holstein> that alternate installer fails for me with unetbootin
<_guitarman_> holstein: nope
<_guitarman_> i haven't tried it
<holstein> let me know if it works
<_guitarman_> my p4 doesn't have a dvd drive
<_guitarman_> thats the issue
<holstein> that step where it locates the install media
<_guitarman_> im not certain it will boot usb either
<rlameiro> _guitarman_, there is no ubuntustudio unebootin AFAIK
<_guitarman_> rlameiro: unetbootin allows you to pick any iso
<holstein> DUDE
<rlameiro> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntustudio/all
<rlameiro> we need to test all the cases in there :D
 * holstein passes _guitarman_ a DVD drive
<rlameiro> _guitarman_, i just made a ubuntustudio livedvd
<holstein> w00t
<rlameiro> burned it and before going to bed i will test it
<holstein> with UCK right?
<_guitarman_> rlameiro: my case was going to be manual partition since nobody had done it
<rlameiro> altough i need to edit some things before, because jack doesnt strts in realtime
<_guitarman_> rlameiro: cool
 * _guitarman_ needs desert
<_guitarman_> but sees none
<tucemiux> you went to the wrong channel O_o
<holstein> you need a toaster waffle _guitarman_
<_guitarman_> heheh i wish
<_guitarman_> holstein: where did the unetbootin fail on install
<_guitarman_> when it checked the cd?
<holstein> yup
<_guitarman_> thats where my debian install failed for ...
<_guitarman_> ah
<_guitarman_> i will probably experience the same
<_guitarman_> shizzle
<holstein> that happened for me with ubuntustudio
<holstein> karmic
<holstein> and crunchbang
<holstein> with that new debian text installer
<holstein> OR old rather
<holstein> new to #!
<_guitarman_> i think i tried the dvd drive sitting around here once but it didn't work inside the pc or something... if this p4 boots usb, perhaps my ide to usb adapter will allow me to boot it of the dvd that way
<_guitarman_> needs to be an ubuntustudio netinstall
<_guitarman_> for those with p4's and cd drivbes
<holstein> for those with USB boot who just feel like it
<_guitarman_> yeah
<_guitarman_> that wopudl be a nice thing.. a usb image
<_guitarman_> .img
<_guitarman_> dd it
<holstein> up
<holstein> yup*
<holstein> the easypeasy guys had a hybrid iso
<holstein> you could burn it, or DD it
<tucemiux> you need a DVD burner, they're cheap nowadays
<holstein> DUDE, i literally trip on one downstairs
<holstein> i wish i could hand it to you :)
<_guitarman_> holstein: i have one on my newer box with slack
<_guitarman_> but i dont want to wipe that box to try ubuntu studio
<_guitarman_> its got no spare partitions and i worked hard to get slack rockin on it
<_guitarman_> its my podcasting box
<_guitarman_> the p4 is a test box
<_guitarman_> i'll try cracking the case to see if this spare drive works - its dvd
<_guitarman_> but i think it wouldn't write or something ... dunno - there's a reason i labeled it with 'not sure if its fully funcitons'
<_guitarman_> that said - i think there must be some way of making the usb look like the cd drive - like some param you could pass at some point
<_guitarman_> but ... dunno
<holstein> you could borrow the drive from the slack box
<holstein> i got a asus barebones build
<holstein> its only got 1 ide slot
<holstein> SO i put a HD and DVD drive in to install
<holstein> and then put 2 HD's in it
<holstein> it doesnt do USB boot
<rlameiro> well guys cya tomorrow
<holstein> gn rlameiro
<rlameiro> will test the live now and tomorrow i will give some info
<holstein> i have to borrow a drive from something to install on that box
<_guitarman_> yeah - i'll need to crack the case
<_guitarman_> i'll do that when kids are in bed - or make a start on it before
<_guitarman_> cd is burning on the p4 dvd burner i connected up on the p4 ... not sure if it will work
 * _guitarman_ is on the edge of his seat ... but has to put his son to bed 1st
<holstein> it has to work :)
<holstein> your the boss
<_guitarman_> lol
<_guitarman_> we shall see
<_guitarman_> checking
<holstein> woot
<holstein> im trying UCK too
<_guitarman_> nope failed hardware
<_guitarman_> that dvd drive wont write
<_guitarman_> and it may have ruined the dvd
<_guitarman_> testing it on slackbox
<holstein> dammit
<_guitarman_> this is why i dont enjoy dealing with hardware
 * holstein is out
<holstein> laterz
<_guitarman_> laterz
<sib> Hello, there. I just had two days worth (ca. 8hrs/day) of recording a big band (26 channels) in ardour with flawless performance (no xruns). Today I had to send everyone home early due to recurring xrun problems. Machine has not been updated for several days. Any ideas?
<holstein> hey sib
<holstein> sib: what interface are you using?
<sib> holstein: RME 9652
<holstein> karmic?
<sib> holstein: yup
<holstein> thats strange
<holstein> and as far as you know
<holstein> there are no differences
<holstein> if setup or software
<holstein> in setup*
<sib> holstein: exactly. I've specifically been avoiding changing anything during the week of sessions
<sib> holstein: every tune even uses the same template...
<holstein> did you look at you jack setting?
<holstein> your*
<sib> holstein: All the same...
<holstein> i dont konw how those would get changed anyways
<holstein> what about the medium your recording too?
<holstein> IF you were tracking to a USB drive
<sib> holstein: the one thing that might be different, but I've no way of checking now, would be which order the sound cards get loaded.
<holstein> and sending more data than the BUS can handle
<sib> holstein: eSATA
<holstein> well...
<holstein> thats that theory
<holstein> did you run uname -a ?
<sib> holstein: I started ardour in the terminal but get no information during the xruns.
<holstein> just to make sure you were booting a realtime kernel?
<holstein> i assume you restarted a bunch
<holstein> and prayed ;)
<sib> Linux linuxdaw 2.6.31-9-rt #152-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Thu Oct 15 13:22:24 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<holstein> well, a grub error is probably not the issue either then...
<holstein> hmmm
<sib> holstein: I did after a while. no difference. until now, when everyone is gone, I've been recording all 26 tracks for 90 minutes with no xruns
<holstein> OH
<holstein> so its a ghost in the machine then
<holstein> strange
<holstein> its usually all or nothing for me
<holstein> IF your tracking live, and not overdubbing
<holstein> you can relax your JACK settings
<sib> holstein: yeah. really weird. I've been confidence testing for the past week with no problems.
<holstein> i usually have 2 or 3 profiles of different latency settings
<sib> holstein: all live, with hardware monitoring anyway, so I was using a 512 buffer.
<holstein> one for mixing, where the latency is like 100ms +
<holstein> and one for tracking down around 2ms
<holstein> sib: you might want to bump it up
<sib> holstein: when things started getting weird, I bumped it to 1024, and it seemed to get worse, but that was just a feeling. certainly not better.
<holstein> it wont hurt anything
<holstein> OH
<holstein> hmmm
<sib> holstein: what card are you using?
<holstein> im wondering if this isnt a hardware issue
<holstein> have you contacted RME?
<holstein> ive heard they are VERY linux supportive
<holstein> sib: i got a presonux firepod
<holstein> 8 channels firewire
<sib> holstein: no, not yet. I can't really tell them anything, because I can't reproduce the problem.
<sib> holstein: cool. FFADO?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> it use to be a pain in the ass
<holstein> but the new FFADO supports it out of the box
<sib> holstein: with freebob, you mean?
<holstein> well, even the last freeebob wasnt bad
<holstein> the later releases
<holstein> presonus is not very friendly with linuxx support AFAIK
<holstein> sib: i gotta run, but let me send you to #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> sometimes this channel can be a little slow
<sib> holstein: thanks!
<atok> How can i change number of workspaces in Ubuntustudio ?
<holstein> hey atok
<holstein> karmic?
<holstein> ubuntu studio install?
<holstein> what i usually do on my studio boxes is...
<atok> karmic
<holstein> i add the workspace switcher applet to the gnome panel
<holstein> just right click on some empty space
<atok> !!! :D
<holstein> select add to panel
<atok> problem solved :D
<atok> thx :D :D
<holstein> atok: COOL
<holstein> you can change the number of workspaces by right-clicking on the workspace switcher
<holstein> and going to preferences
<atok> :)
<holstein> on my audio box, i like to have 6 or 8 workspaces, so the switcher is handy for me
<atok> done. :)
<holstein> :)
<holstein> atok: check out #opensourcemusicians if you get a chance
<atok> thanks for your guidance :)
<atok> bye :)
<holstein> anytime
<MichalPenka> Hi guys, I wanted to ask whether there's someone who could explain me how sound works in Ubuntu/Ubuntu Studio...
<MichalPenka> I've read many articles about ALSA/PulseAudio/Jack...but I don't understand the hierarchy
<_guitarman_> MichalPenka: tuxradar.com
<_guitarman_> on the main page there is linux audio explained
<_guitarman_> i'm not the best to answer but it depends on the device you have
<_guitarman_> hardware is first, then usually alsa then pulse audio or jack
<MichalPenka> so what happens when I start jack?
<MichalPenka> does it disable pulseaudio?
<_guitarman_> MichalPenka: usually
<MichalPenka> thanks I'll have a look
<MichalPenka> ok
<MichalPenka> one more thing
<MichalPenka> I'm a guitar player
<_guitarman_> MichalPenka: it looks like it will conhtinue that way until jack2
<_guitarman_> is stabalized
<MichalPenka> jack2?
<MichalPenka> will it replace pulseaudio?
<_guitarman_> nope
<_guitarman_> pulseaudio is here to stay
<_guitarman_> but l...
<_guitarman_> pulseaudio will feed into jack
<MichalPenka> ok, so it'll be the layer between alsa and pulse?
<_guitarman_> MichalPenka: it doesn't work very well at present feeding pulseaudio into jack
<_guitarman_> there is work on enhanced co-operation
<_guitarman_> but we aren't going to see it in this ubuntustudio 10.04
<MichalPenka> I see
<_guitarman_> more likely to see it all come together in the next releaswe
<MichalPenka> ok
<_guitarman_> MichalPenka: that said, there is jack integration in many apps
<MichalPenka> back to my guitar
<MichalPenka> I'm going to buy some firewire sound car
<MichalPenka> d
<MichalPenka> which needs ffado drivers
<_guitarman_> on my slackware audio box i dont have pulse installe.d.. i just have alsa and jack and my audactious etc has jack support and i can feed stuff into jack that way without pulse
<_guitarman_> nice MichalPenka
<_guitarman_> do your research though
<MichalPenka> I'm not sure whether I need pulse at all
<MichalPenka> but it seems to be incorporated in future distros
<_guitarman_> it depends MichalPenka -  i wouldn't rip it out of ubuntu - its a bit of a hassle and usually gets out of the way of jack pretty well
<_guitarman_> but on slackware, it never came with it, so it was easy to leave it out
<MichalPenka> hm
<_guitarman_> MichalPenka: don't rip it out unless its getting in the way
<_guitarman_> it works most of the time
<MichalPenka> yes it does
<MichalPenka> I'm happy with it while using "desktop apps"
<_guitarman_> just my .02 cents
<_guitarman_> yup ditto
<MichalPenka> but when I want record my guitar, I'm confused a bit how it works
<MichalPenka> now I'm more educated
<MichalPenka> so if I want firewire card, I need jack..am I all right?
<_guitarman_> MichalPenka: if you fire up qjackctl it kicks pulseaudio to the corner - kills it, when qjackctl stop is pressed ,it relaunches it
<_guitarman_> MichalPenka: from what i understand, you don't use alsa for the firewire devices, you use ffado or freebob
<_guitarman_> and jack runs ontop of either ffado or freebob
<_guitarman_> jack is higher up in the stack
<MichalPenka> ok, that explains why I can't play my backing tracks in rhythmbox while using jack
<_guitarman_> yup - rhythmbox would need jack support
<_guitarman_> audacious has it
<_guitarman_> as does vlc
<MichalPenka> I need rhythmbox because it has daap support
<_guitarman_> there are jack plugins so that you can route them in qjackctl
<_guitarman_> MichalPenka: ah ... well i suppose then you will have to live with it as is if there is no jack plugin for rhythmbox
<MichalPenka> hm...
<_guitarman_> or if you have 2 soundcards - 1 internal 1 external then its a non issue
<_guitarman_> desktop audio happens on the internal and recording only happens on the external\
<MichalPenka> aha, that's the solution probably
<MichalPenka> I've got laptop
<MichalPenka> with Intel HDA
<_guitarman_> but you can't route between those 2 audio cards
<MichalPenka> which would do all the desktop apps things
<MichalPenka> aha
<MichalPenka> that's pity :/
<_guitarman_> its a timing issue  - it never seem to work well
<_guitarman_> so dont bother
<_guitarman_> thats what i been led to believe
<MichalPenka> hm...
<MichalPenka> so when I buy this firewire card
<MichalPenka> I can't use it for desktop things?
<MichalPenka> because it uses jack only
<_guitarman_> MichalPenka: well again - that depends
<_guitarman_> on my slackware system , i just disabled onboard audio
<_guitarman_> and use my usb device exclusively
<MichalPenka> but usb uses alsa?
<_guitarman_> yes
<MichalPenka> I think firewire needs ffado or freebob, which has jack as an only possible client
<_guitarman_> yup
<MichalPenka> but when I use jack, I can't do all the desktop things...rhythmbox, skype, totem, ...
<MichalPenka> ok, doesn't mind
<MichalPenka> it looks like it has no solution :/
<MichalPenka> maybe I should buy two cards
<MichalPenka> one USB for playback
<_guitarman_> MichalPenka: there is a solution as I said.  I get vlc and audacious going in
<_guitarman_> and skype as well
<_guitarman_> there is a lot of jack support in applications
<_guitarman_> but you have to compile it in or add the plugin
<_guitarman_> there may well be a plugin for rhythmbox for jack support-  i haven't looked
<_guitarman_> because i use vlc
<_guitarman_> or audacious
<MichalPenka> I shall have a look
<_guitarman_> but its really not hard to turn jack off when you don't want to record
<_guitarman_> its not like its all or nothing
<MichalPenka> yes, you're right
<_guitarman_> there's even a jack plugin to play flash
<MichalPenka> :) but why do we need pulseaudio then?
<_guitarman_> pipemanmusic in #opensourcemusicians and I do a podcast using the jack plugin for skype ... it allows us to record our own voices locally in ardour as well as the other persons end of the skype call into its own track in ardour as well..
<MichalPenka> (maybe I shall read the tuxradar stuff first)
<_guitarman_> MichalPenka: some people like being able to hear audio in 2 apps at a time
<_guitarman_> but on a strictly mostly audio box, you may not need pulse... like i said, its not on my slackware box
<MichalPenka> ok, but why does it come with modern distros?
<_guitarman_> because slackware is a very conservative distro
<MichalPenka> why don't we deploy jack instead of it?
<_guitarman_> it may show up when its totally solid.
<_guitarman_> jack needs routing
<MichalPenka> aah, ok, so it's not user-friendly in this way
<_guitarman_> MichalPenka: http://opensourcemusician.com/index.php/Episode31
<_guitarman_> we reported on this very suggestion
<_guitarman_> see the section in the notes =- it starts with Pat's blog post of The Linux Link Tech show... read from that - we spoke to the jack developer on this issue
<_guitarman_> he was of course diplomatic
<MichalPenka> :D
<MichalPenka> thanks for your links
<_guitarman_> np
<MichalPenka> I'll review it first I think
<MichalPenka> ok
<MichalPenka> one more (last) quetsion
<MichalPenka> is there a difference between ubuntu studio and ubuntu audio setup?
<_guitarman_> not sure i understand the phrasing of your question... are you saying how does ubuntustudio handle audio differently then regular ubuntu?
<MichalPenka> yes, sorry, I'm czech :)
<_guitarman_> no problem
<_guitarman_> you guys have good cheap beer :)
<MichalPenka> :D I drink one right now :D
<MichalPenka> we've got the best beer
<MichalPenka> :D
<_guitarman_> well, here is where i'm not the expert, but from what i have seen as a user, less is differnet now since regular ubuntu on install of jack seems to ask you if you want to enable realtime support - whereas in the past you had to install ubuntustudio from cd to get these tweaks
<_guitarman_> so you can get a similar thing just by using vanilla ubuntu lucid and installing the ubuntustudio packages
<_guitarman_> that said - it may be different for ffado etc.
<_guitarman_> i'm just speaking on alsa
<MichalPenka> I was asked as well while doing an upgrade to Lucid
<_guitarman_> yup exactly
<MichalPenka> so does this mean I've got the real time kernel now?
<_guitarman_> i did a full ubuntustudio install yesterday on a p4 - from the alternate install as a qsa test run.
<MichalPenka> shall I enable it in jack configuration?
<_guitarman_> MichalPenka: nope - its not a realtime kernel
<_guitarman_> just realtime support
<MichalPenka> what's the difference?
<_guitarman_> MichalPenka: the good thing these days is the support in the regular generic kernel is better then it has been in the past.
<_guitarman_> it means there are less performance gains now between a generic kernel and an RT or realtime kernel
<_guitarman_> you can probably get decent performance without the rt kernel
<MichalPenka> aah, ok
<_guitarman_> if you find you get xruns and latency isn't good, then trhow the rt kernel in
<_guitarman_> try generic first
<MichalPenka> I think I'm going to do a clean reinstall to ubuntu studio in a few days
<MichalPenka> (when it's released)
<MichalPenka> I've got the generic one now
<MichalPenka> and it is quite nice
<MichalPenka> with my Intel HDA I'm able to get about 10 ms
<MichalPenka> without xruns
<MichalPenka> OK _guitarman_, thnks for your information
<MichalPenka> I'm going to read and listhen to the articles now
<_guitarman_> thats pretty darned good MichalPenka
<_guitarman_> enjoy
<MichalPenka> have a nice evening
<MichalPenka> thanks, bye ;)
<rlameiro> hello all
<rlameiro> people, sont forget
<rlameiro> go to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com and test ubuntu studio, try it on a spare machine
<rlameiro> its only missing the encrypted test case on AM64
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-22
<lifestream> Could someone recommend a program, besides GIMP and Pinta, that is good for... digital painting?
<lifestream> Photoshop is expensive:P
<lifestream> (and sadly doesn't work with wacom, on linux, if I use layers :P)
<lifestream> Basically use paintbrush and smudge a lot, and need layers, preferably doesn't use Mono *gag*
<ScottL> lifestream, krita is good for digital painting i believe
<ScottL> http://www.koffice.org/krita/
<lifestream> Krita ? :P Hmm...:-) I'll try
<lifestream> I also just found Alchemy, MyPaint
<ScottL> krita is a KDE application, so it will bring in a lot of KDE libraries, which may mean something to you if you are running gnome, maybe not
<lifestream> Using openbox
<lifestream> But have VLC installed, so a bunch of libraries might already be installed
<lifestream> Also found Artweaver :P Didn't know there were so many choices
<lifestream> Oops, no Artweaver is windows.  Gee so many new choices *tries them*
<rlameiro> good morning
<rlameiro> hello AutoStatic
<AutoStatic> good morning rlameiro
<MobiusJedi> I love gmusicbrowser!
<rlameiro> MobiusJedi: it apears a nice app
<Kransac> Hi everyone
<_pg_> hello!
<Kransac> I've just installed ubuntu studio for the first time yipiii!
<_pg_> does anyone know the upgrade path for 9.10 x64 studio to Lucid? will there be problems with the RT kernel? I hear lucid doesnt have rt kernel.
<holstein> _pg_: i suggest trying the generic kernel
<_pg_> holstein: how do I do that?
<holstein> iv e heard the latency is great
<holstein> you can always add the RT on later if necessary
<_pg_> holstein: let me back up. why do I even want an rt kernel?
<holstein> _pg_: low-latency
<_pg_> holstein: is that only used in audio?
<holstein> if your not doing audio recording
<_pg_> holstein: or just quicker all around?
<holstein> you probably wont need it
<holstein> nah, not quicker
<tucemiux> _pg_, youll probably be able to upgrade the usual way or burn the ISO and get a fresh install
<_pg_> holstein: where do I choose what kernel? at login?
<holstein> different priorities
<holstein> _pg_: in lucid, the grub menu is hidden
<holstein> check out
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> you can probaly just press escape
<holstein> and get to the grub menu
<Kransac> I have an Edirol FA-66 audio card. Do you know how I can see if it's recognized by the system?
<furenku> does anybody now what's gonna happen with the rt kernel in lucid?
<furenku> since it's not being supported in ubuntu
<holstein> BUT upgrading should be find _pg_ , and you should get the generic kernel AFAIK
<_pg_> holstein: thanks! will try
<holstein> furenku: the word is RT is not default
<holstein> but in the repos
<holstein> furenku: you should try the generic one though first
<furenku> holstein: thanx, but i already did, and i'm getting quite a lot of xruns
<holstein> furenku: OH
<furenku> even with a high latency, that's why. but i'm not being able to boot into a newly installed rt kernel
<holstein> well, try the RT one
<holstein> did you install it?
<holstein> linux-rt?
<furenku> holstein, i'm trying to try it lol i'm however too blind to understand how to boot into it
<holstein> OK
<holstein> check out
<furenku> holstein, i mean, i understand grub2
<holstein> hmm
<furenku> but any changes i make in /default/grub seem to no avail
<holstein> you dont see the menu when you boot?
<furenku> not at all
<furenku> do you know how to enable that?
<holstein> try pushing escape
<furenku> that'd be great help
<furenku> ok
<holstein> when you think you should see it
<holstein> now that i think about it
<holstein> i have the same issue on my EEE
<furenku> do you know any other way of enabling it other than that?
<holstein> in lucid
<holstein> i did what i thought would un-hide it
<holstein> and it didnt
<holstein> and the escape trick works for me
<holstein> after that, i forgot it was an issue
<holstein> furenku: we should look for a bug on launchpad
<furenku> ok i'll retry it now, i'll come back and let you know what happened
<furenku> holstein, thats a good idea
<holstein> i had a couple of nasty bugs, and i just forgot about that one
<holstein> BIAB guys...
<furenku> what's biab btw?
<furenku> _pg_ so, just gonna try rebooting into rt kernel, i found a tool called startupmanager that seems to help choose which kernel to boot to in grub2, i'll let ya know
<_pg_> furenku: please do
<_pg_> furenku: preciate it
<furenku> _pg_: i'm now running 10.04 lucid with -rt kernel, firewire audio seems to be running ok (i'll let it playing for some minutes and see what happens -- till now no XRuns).
<holstein> furenku: W00t
<holstein> good news
<furenku> holstein, yes.
<furenku> holstein, to be able to boot into -rt kernel , you have to modify /etc/default/grub to have the following in the first line: GRUB_DEFAULT="Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.31-10-rt"
<furenku> changing the GRUB_DEFAULT to a number strangely did not work at all
<_pg_> furenku: awesome blossom. Im tackling that a different day, but will come back here when I inevitably run into issues! ;-]
<furenku> oh! forgot to say. first you have to apt-get install linux-rt
<furenku> lol
<_pg_> furenku: but if im not using audio production, just upgrading normally I can use the defaiut kernel with no modifying correct?
<furenku> oh, if you're not interested in the rt kernel then there's no problems at all
<furenku> hahha
<holstein> _pg_ is upgrading from karmic
<holstein> running the RT kernel right now
<holstein> BUT i think you'll get the default lucid set-up
<_pg_> furenku: someone led me to believe that RT>not RT like x64>x32 for just raw speed
<_pg_> *slams face into computer*
<_pg_> that was a nightmare
<holstein> _pg_: that upgrade will take quite a while
<_pg_> holstein: ok what is the syntax?
<_pg_> holstein: sudo apt-get upgrade ubuntu-studio-desktop-x64 or something
<helo> can I install ubunstu on a thumb drive from the dvd?
<holstein> i use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_pg_> helo: yezzir. ubuntu startup disk creator
<_pg_> holstein: all one loine?
<_pg_> line*
<holstein> but i think you can run update-manager -d or something like that
 * holstein looks
<helo> i have no dvd drive, so i will try to install it through virtualbox...
<holstein> helo: ive had issues with that
<helo> well, no blank dvd ;)
<helo> oh... hmmm
<holstein> using unetbootin to create a bootable ubuntustudio install USB stick
<holstein> any iso with the alternate text installer
<holstein> seems to fail when locating the image
<holstein> i have a USB DVD drive, so i havent been motivated to find a work around
<holstein> yeh _pg_ , update-manager -d
<holstein> that will lauch the normal update manager
<holstein> and show a distribution upgrade available
<holstein> helo: you can install from a normal lucid live CD
<holstein> and add the ubuntustudio meta-packages
<helo> ahhhh, perfect... thanks :)
<helo> will that set up jackd, qjackctl, and amsynth?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<holstein> helo: it will install them
<holstein> 'set-up' is a matter of opinion ;)
<holstein> depends on your gear really
<holstein> helo: you dont need all the ubuntustudio packages really
<helo> heh... i've been using jackd without -rt with passable results for practicing (just a usb 88-key midi controller that i'm learning on), but occasionally i get some clicks and pops
<holstein> you can just install jack and whatever else you need
<helo> on an intel atom
<holstein> helo: COOL
<helo> the main thing i'd like to try is a -rt kernel
<holstein> is that a generic kernel in karmic?
<helo> actually it's debian sid, but yes: just the generic kernel
<holstein> you can probaly just sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<holstein> BIAB
<helo> it would be great if i could get my netbook to run well... my midi controller is usb powered, so it is a relatively portable setup
<tucemiux> helo, did you install ubuntustudio on your netbook already?
<helo> tucemiux: nope, only debian sid
<helo> i'm going to try my thumb drive with ubuntu beta2 with linux-rt
<helo> that should give similar results
<tucemiux> helo, try netbook remix, goo luck!
<atok> Hi!
<atok> Whats with Ubuntu Studio Karmic login screen ?
<atok> why its so ugly ?
<atok> how can i install login screen from Hardy ?
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-23
<tsingi> anyone here got a delta 1010?
<rlameiro> i just have an Edirol
<tsingi> I'm having trouble getting it set up.
<tsingi> As in, I don't even know where to start.
<rlameiro> well, it should be supported
<rlameiro> did you tried with jack?
<tsingi> I did run Jack, and envy24control.
<rlameiro> well, check the settings at the envy24control
<tsingi> I see it, I have a midi keyboard connected, but I don't get any feedback.
<rlameiro> i readed that on #opensourcemusician that you could setup soemthings
<tsingi> I'll take a look there.
<tsingi> Thanks
<rlameiro> well, my FA101 dont have problems, but the delta1010 its well supported on linux
<rlameiro> tsingi: are you using ubuntustudio?
<tsingi> I have that instaled, yes.
<rlameiro> well, if you can stick around the channel
<tsingi> I can certainly leave it open.
<rlameiro> never now you can help someone :D
<tsingi> :)
<rlameiro> or have someone that has a delta and helpyou straight
<tsingi> That's what I was hoping to find
<rlameiro> tsingi: you know, normally the channel users arent always looking at it
<rlameiro> if you stick around you usually get some answers
<tsingi> yeah, that's standard
<tsingi> I will be patient
<rlameiro> normally takes more time to have support from comercial companies :D
<rlameiro> if you want you can also hang around #opensourcemusicians
<tsingi> Well, Linux is all I have, so that's not an option for me.
<rlameiro> iits a linus music podcast
<rlameiro> great people there
<tsingi> hehe, works better with the 's' on the end, thanks rlameiro
<rlameiro> tsingi: oops
<holstein> tsingi: pipemanmusic over in #opensourcemusicans has a delta1010lt
<tsingi> cool
<rlameiro> yeah holstein, he is going home right now
<holstein> yeah, hes not in right now
<rlameiro> he should log in later
<tsingi> he's not there right now, I will watch for him
<holstein> BUT i know he likes it
<rlameiro> and that works very well :D
<lifestream> Does anyone know what this problem could be? I am editing a xfc GIMP image RBG mode. When I ctrl click, instead of selecting the color i just clicked on, it selects... black. Then, I try to paint, and it's black. No matter which color I try to ctrl click to pick, it is always black
<holstein> lifestream: hey
<holstein> are you sure its black?
<holstein> and not just dark hues?
<lifestream> Hmmm...  always 000000
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> that sucks
<holstein> hmmm
<lifestream> Aparently the problem is that I was trying to select the color from the wrong layer @_@
<holstein> i guess that could be a GIMP bug
<holstein> OH
<holstein> that'll do it
<lifestream> Odd.
 * holstein is an audio guy :)
<lifestream> :-)
<lifestream> I'm used to photoshop, it picks the visible color, no need to change layers
<holstein> have you checked out http://www.rawtherapee.com/
<holstein> i havent ;)
<holstein> but ive heard good things
<holstein> like CMYK
<holstein> http://www.sourcetrunk.com/
<holstein> thats the review source for me
<lifestream> No I hadn't heard of it :O  *looks around the site*
<holstein> i think the guy said adobe lightroom-like
<lifestream> Looks like it's mostly automated photo enhancing tool
<lifestream> But it looks good.
<lifestream> I'm looking for painting program though ^.^
<lifestream> But that does look like a really nice photo editor :O
<holstein> yeah, the GIMP just need to get CMYK going on
<holstein> lifestream: you like inkscape?
<holstein> the tutorials are nice in inkscape
<holstein> its still a little over my head though
<holstein> i just dont do much with graphics
<lifestream> holstein,  I just do digital painting, I don't touch vector :P   Like oil painting, but digital  :p
<holstein> COOL
<lifestream> I love vector images though :-) Just better at painting myself
<tsingi> lifestream: I love vector images too, I'm one of the authors of SVG
 * lifestream bows deeply  to SVG god
<tsingi> :) Thanks
<lifestream> Absolutely love it when I see svg in Wikipedia, also use a few SVG wallpapers, it works really well
<holstein> w00t tsingi
<tsingi> ever play with InkScape?
<tsingi> It's nice to see it used in WikiPedia, they have lots of good SVG there.
<lifestream> Me? I have, but I am not good at creating SVG art.  My primary concern is taking my pencil drawn art, scanning to computer, then painting it digitally, because I cannot afford real painting tools :P
<tsingi> I pretty much use it for engineering purposes.  I do life drawing, but I use paper too.
<lifestream> Oh yes, and I'm too clumsy, so I can easily ruin hours of work in just one second :P
<lifestream> Digital gives me backups ! :P
<lifestream> So do you use inkscape for that?
<tsingi> no, I generate it.
<tsingi> lifestream: take a look at this, something fun my daughter sent me, not SVG: http://mrdoob.com/projects/harmony/#chrome
<holstein> tsingi: w0w
<lifestream> What programming?
<tsingi> yeah
<tsingi> Professionally, I write air traffic control software on Linux.
<tsingi> I use SVG for sisplay tech.
<tsingi> display
<lifestream> is there supposed to be a picture there? must be missing fireofx plugin
<tsingi> no, you have to draw it.
<tsingi> it's a sketch pad app, lots of neat features.
<lifestream> ohj really? *picks up wacom stylus* :D
<tsingi> I have a wacom too
 * holstein just got one
<lifestream> LOL I just attempted to use the stylus to draw on the laptop trackpad:P
<holstein> if i cant figure out what to do with it, im going to give it to someone who can :)
<tsingi> I can't really use it either, hehe.
<tsingi> I bought my daughter one, she uses it.
<holstein> i plugged it into lucid
<holstein> to see if it was supported
<holstein> seemed like it was
<lifestream> holstein,  you have a cool daughter :)
<tsingi> wacom is supported in linux, but not that well I think.  She uses Mac/Windows mostly.
<holstein> nah, thats tsingi 's daughter
<tsingi> right, and she is cool.
<lifestream> xD wrong name. was too busy drawing circles on that web page :P
<tsingi> it'll save your image and bring it back next time you visit.
<holstein> thats awesome
<holstein> i gotta save that
<tsingi> totally
<holstein> its acting a little funny in chromium
<holstein> i want to mess with it in FF sometime
<lifestream> Gimp drives me nuts. Going to need a straight jacket.
<tsingi> price is right
<lifestream> Haha
<holstein> its almost like it could be split up
<holstein> into a few different apps
<lifestream> I have Photoshop, but the waccom does not work with the layers, in linux
<holstein> that integrate well with each other
<tsingi> photoshop does rock, bit it costs a fortune.
<holstein> OH
<lifestream> Thankgod for student discount :P Got it when I could
<holstein> that would be helpbul
<holstein> helpful*
<holstein> i run it on the EEE sometimes
<holstein> its a mess
<lifestream> What, photoshop/
<lifestream> ?
<tsingi> I think I'm done working on setting up this card, someone influenced me to buy beer, and now I don't feel like thinking.
<tsingi> bed time anyway.
<holstein> lifestream: hehe, nah.. the GIMP
<lifestream> Ahhhh
<holstein> GN tsingi
<tsingi> I have no problems using the gimp, but my requirements are low.
<lifestream> good ngiht tsingi :)
<tsingi> night
<lifestream> Hmm this poses a problem.
<lifestream> Oh nvm :) gimp can save to psd. yayers
<Blank__> assuming my copy of ubuntu studio 10.04 b2 isn't corrupted like i suspect, are there any nasties in the beta i should know about?
<lifestream> Anyone have wacom working in photoshop under wine?
 * adorabelle wonders when is the official 10.04 release
<helo> i was trying to use amsynth with jack-rack, by attaching jack-rack into my audio output, and running amsynth into jack-rack, and then my midi controller into amsynth... but i didn't get any sound with the few effects i tried
<AutoStatic> Screenshot of your Connections window of QjackCtl?
<AutoStatic> Or maybe the output of jack_lsp ?
<AutoStatic> In your case jack_lsp -c
<helo> not at home now... so that should work?
<helo> i can plug amsynth into audio-out instead of into jack-rack, and i get output
<helo> but plugging amsynth into jack-rack into audio-out is silent
<helo> is there a passthrough (no-effect) jack-rack effect?
<helo> is that the result if i have no effects loaded?
<AutoStatic> No, jack_lsp only lists the available jack ports and the -c option shows any connections
<AutoStatic> And JACK-Rack without effects should let your sound through unaltered
 * AutoStatic test out if that's correct
<AutoStatic> Yeah, JACK Rack should pass through your sound unaltered when no effects are inserted
<AutoStatic> I'm now running a VLC instance through JACK Rack
<AutoStatic> And with or without effects, works well
<helo> hmmm... ok, must be something else. thanks :)
<AutoStatic> ok :)
<rlameiro> back
<lifestream> Anyone here have photoshop and wacom tablet working in photoshop? (i wont ask for help, just want to know your wine and photoshop version, if the wacom works)
<AutoStatic> I have a Wacom tablet
<AutoStatic> But no Photoshop
<AutoStatic> So sorry, can't help you
<lifestream> Yeah, the wacom works very well in linux, it's wine that's driving me nuts  :P
<lifestream> When I use photoshop, then use the stylus to draw, I can see that it was used, because history shows  'brush' was used.
<lifestream> But nothing actually draws on the canvas p
<lifestream> ;p
<_pg_> lifestream: what version ps are you using
<lifestream> _pg_,  I'm using  ps CS (1)
<_pg_> lifestream: wow! lol
<lifestream> uuh
<lifestream> youre seriously suggesting i pay to upgrade everytime there is a new ps,  but they dont work in linux? thatd be masochist, woudlnt  it
<lifestream> why
<lifestream> _pg_,  do you have wacom working with another version?
<lifestream> i definitely  would not mind  upgrading, if it works with wacom in wine
<_pg_> lifestream: no, I havent yet taken the leap of trying to get ps cs4 working. been too busy.
<_pg_> lifestream: i wasnt saying you have to upgrade Im just wowing because that is old.
<lifestream> ah
<_pg_> lifestream: ive only used cs2 and later
<lifestream> I just use it for painting, not some snazy 3d stuff, so the newer features are irrelevant to me, thats all :)
<_pg_> lifestream: I would like to use GIMP-but I havent had time to learn so i just look aimlessly and dont know how to do anything
<lifestream> ;p
<lifestream> gimp drives me nuts.
<lifestream> cant paint on transparent area
<lifestream> gotta switch layers if using eye dropper.
<lifestream> the 'scale'   bar  is either too small or too big :P
<lifestream> so I keep making mistakes, and thats using gimp for many years
<_pg_> lifestream: ever use inkscape?
<_pg_> id like to be fluent there as well
<lifestream> inkscape is for vectors
<holstein> you guys know about the tutorials in inkscape?
<_pg_> holstein: no
<_pg_> lifestream: yeah, as an alternative to Ai
<lifestream> _pg_,  i use raster not vector (vector would be useless)
<holstein> _pg_: i think you get to them from the help menu
<holstein> i'll have to install it in lucid here and make sure
<holstein> _pg_: the tutorials are right in the help menu
<holstein> i did the first few a while back
<helo> is it possible to run multiple instances of amsynth, triggered by the same midi controller?
<holstein> very helpful for me
<holstein> helo: i have not tried AMsynth
<holstein> but i have done that with many others
<holstein> they should just stack up in JACK
<holstein> like AMsynth_01 AMsynth_02
<holstein> something like that
<holstein> AND you can route the controller to whatever you want
<helo> holstein: what do you use to create sound from midi in?
<holstein> helo: i dont really have a 'regular'
<helo> amsynth is just the first one i tried that worked without trouble
<holstein> i dont do a lot of MIDI
<holstein> almost exclusively analog
<holstein> acoustic instruments
<helo> qsynth requires me to find some soundfonts, which are all distributed online in some compressed format without linux support
<holstein> BUT when i do, i try different synths
<holstein> helo: i found some soundfonts
<holstein> i forget where
<_pg_> holstein: cool thanks for that
<holstein> they were free in some sense of the word
<holstein> helo: did you try http://soundfonts.homemusician.net/collections_soundfonts/hollywood_gm.html
<helo> not yet, thanks :)
<HowardtheDuck> hey
<rlameiro> Jude
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-24
<HowardtheDuck> yeah
<shane2peru> ok I can't get the terminology correct, I want to make a dvd with like 4 or 5 videos on it, I know it can be done, and the quality will be less, how do I do it?
<holstein> hey shane2peru
 * holstein is an audio guy:/
<holstein> and i havnet even made a video DVD yet
 * shane2peru is just a general computer geek. :)
<holstein> i use to 're-code' DVD's on XP
<holstein> years ago
<shane2peru> I have made videos, dvds with menus etc, but I'm not sure about what I need to do for this feat
<holstein> i used nero to re-code them, and put them on the disc in lower quality
<holstein> NOT that you should go and buy nero for linux
<holstein> hmmm
<shane2peru> I looked up divx, do I need to make videos as a divx type?   I'm trying ffmpeg with the target ntsc-svcd
<shane2peru> that is why I use linux, I try a bit of everything and don't buy anything
<holstein> have you looked at any of these?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529759
<holstein> shane2peru: AFAIK you dont need to use DIVX
<holstein> thats a nice codec though
<shane2peru> hmm, I guess I was thinking more of command line stuff
<shane2peru> I have used devede and really like it but it had a bug and didn't work right, I'm not sure if it works now with Lucid, I should give that a try I guess.
<holstein> i think some of those are just GUI front-ends
<shane2peru> yes, most of them are, but still worth looking
<shane2peru> I have used mandvd too, I really don't like it much
<shane2peru> I really like dvdstyler too, but I don't think it did small or svcd type dvds
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i remember video editing being discussed in #ubuntu-uk
<shane2peru> I think I need to just make avi files and burn them directly to a dvd as data and try that, although I know you can make a menu for them too, but I don't know how.
<holstein> those guys are usually pretty cool anyways
<shane2peru> well, that is ok holstein perhaps another day, it is late here I just figured I would check to see if someone knew the proper terminology for me to look up
<holstein> shane2peru: good luck
<shane2peru> thanks appreciate the thoughts
<holstein> feel free to come back and camp-out as long as you like
<holstein> im sure somebody knows
<shane2peru> right, I'm sure there are busier times, probably late for most, I guess depends on where they are.
<shane2peru> catch ya later.
<cjdevlin> hello
<damo22> anyone had success with realtime kernel inside a virtual machine?
<damo22> or is that futile?
<SteelSide> Hi, is there any program that can show how hard a key was pressed on a midi connected keyboard? I saw that rosegarden shows it as a tiny display next to the track, and zynAddsubfx (something like that.. ;p) shows a peak of the strength but I was wondering if I could use anything else..?
<Blank__> SteelSide, the velocity in numbers?
<Blank__> don't know of anything but that'd be handy anyway...
<SteelSide> Blank__, I suppose so, don't know the correct term
<SteelSide> anyways it's for my dad
<SteelSide> he has trouble connecting to how hard he's pressing by ear
<SteelSide> so he wanted a graphical representation of how hard he presses the keys
<Blank__> there's probably something out there, but i don't know of anything :(
<ubuntu> is there any way to rotate a vieo i dont see the otion in kino
<ubuntu> just like you would rotate a photo 90 deg.
<SteelSide> hmm think I'm going to write an app to show it
<SteelSide> if pygame likes midi and me that is :)
<theluddite> Anyone have any suggestions for linux samplers?  Other than qsampler?  (which I can't get working)
<theluddite> Does anyone know if Rosegarden can be used as a sampler?
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-25
<artisan> hi
<artisan> anyone a hint, when rhythmbox just plays songs in a hickup style?
<artisan> cpu is not under full load
<artisan> rhythmbox is finished with checkin library ..
<artisan> just plain playing with no other processes running, any ideas?
<dcndrew> hi
<dcndrew> I had some problems with the Pulseaudio vs. JACK fighting. I had to remove pulseaudio to use JACK, and after it I had to reinstall it to use other softwares, and this was not too funny. I don't have Studio, but did you get problem like me, and do you have a plan to solve it in 10.04?
<SteelSide> dcndrew, you do know that you can just quit or suspend pulseaudio?
<dcndrew> SteelSide, the suspend doesn't work
<dcndrew> I meat the Jack use pulsesuspend, but gives back errors
<dcndrew> *mean
<SteelSide> well suspend it manually first then
<SteelSide> when I tested studio yesterday qjackctl had no issues suspending pulseaudio for me
<dcndrew> And how to quit? Because it restarts itself.
<SteelSide> hmm for me it has worked to just killall pulseaudio
<SteelSide> this was not on ubuntustudio thou
<dcndrew> Yeah, I used killall and pkill too
<SteelSide> depends on the setup i guess and what programs you run if it starts up automagically again
<SteelSide> in general for my fedora machine i found that it would remain dead until I tried to start a program using audio, then it would usually but not always start up again
<SteelSide> but in the meantime i could always fire up jackd first
<SteelSide> and then pulseaudio couldn't start
<SteelSide> hmm man pulseaudio says
<SteelSide> pulseaudio -k
<SteelSide> else run pasuspender qjackctl
<SteelSide> it should release the hardware for jack to use
<dcndrew> I used pulseaudio -k. The sound icon from the panel was gone, but came back, and the ps -A said pulseaudio is running
<SteelSide> wwell did you have anything else running that wanted audio?
<dcndrew> Nothing as I see
<SteelSide> and pasuspender qjackctl doesn't work?
<dcndrew> I'm on Ubuntu, and Jack gives back XRUN callback...
<dcndrew> Error
<dcndrew> And freeze.
<SteelSide> hmm?
<SteelSide> well I'm no expert with JACK
<SteelSide> but are you running a realtime kernel?
<SteelSide> else xruns (at least for me) are quite frequent
<dcndrew> As I said, I'm using Ubuntu. And by the way I didn't install RT kernel. :]
<SteelSide> well with no rt kernel you can expect xruns
<dcndrew> But as I remember, the XRUN errors came back by simply suspending pulse
<SteelSide> why jack would freeze I have no idea
<SteelSide> oh yeah
<SteelSide> uhm if you have jack set to realtime priority with no rt kernel, jack will crash instead
<SteelSide> and it's the default setting for it
<SteelSide> but if you're serious about audio work you probably want to get a realtime kernel before you continue any further
<SteelSide> well at least for recordings :p
<dcndrew> I'll do, and I just asked. :)
<dcndrew> The Studio will come with the normal Ubuntu?
<dcndrew> I mean on the same day?
<SteelSide> No idea. I'm really not an ubuntu person at all, I just popped in here to ask some questions yesterday..
<dcndrew> :D
<dcndrew> I see. :)
<Kevin_Williams> Hello. I'm trying to run Ubuntu Studio, but it won't get paste the terminal window. How do I get to the login window?
<_guitarman_> it should get there by itself - sound slike maybe it couldn't configure your video
<_guitarman_> are you booting into an rt kernel Kevin_Williams or just regular boot
<_guitarman_> did you ever get video
<Kevin_Williams> I didn't get video
<Kevin_Williams> I'm trying the sudo login command, but it won't get me there
<Kevin_Williams> How do I get to the video?
<_guitarman_> Kevin_Williams: there is a commmand which i cant recall that allwos you to reconfgure the video setup
<_guitarman_> dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg or something  i cant recall someone in here might know
<_guitarman_> what kind of a video card do you have Kevin_Williams
<Kevin_Williams> I'm actually using the iso in a virtual machine
<Kevin_Williams> And the thing is, the VM won't set my username as root
<holstein> Kevin_Williams: what VM?
<holstein> VMware?
<holstein> virtual box?
<holstein> ive had decent luck with virtual box
 * holstein never used VMware
<_guitarman_> Kevin_Williams: you wouldn't want a username of root anyways
<holstein> you use VMware _guitarman_ ?
<_guitarman_> i have used it... its not much different then virtualbox accept its better for server installs
<holstein> AH
<_guitarman_> because it gets its own ip address instead of some weird proxied one
<_guitarman_> through the desktop
<holstein> cool
<_guitarman_> it does the bridging better
<holstein> i think you can do that in Vbox
<_guitarman_> yeah with hassle
<_guitarman_> vmware does it for u
<holstein> OIC
<holstein> i have hassled with that in the past 4sure
<_guitarman_> anyways - i am pretty sure you create a username when installing ubuntustudio
<_guitarman_> just log in with that
<_guitarman_> but it sounds like he had video probs
<_guitarman_> its actually easier to test a distro out in virtualbox
<_guitarman_> i find
<_guitarman_> vmware is a bit bulky
<holstein> i had a hard time getting compiz in Vbox
<holstein> but ive never had any trouble with X
<_guitarman_> oh for sure - but he's not getting any graphics at all
<_guitarman_> i haven't had good luck with 3d under virtual machines
<holstein> ive never had to force VESA or anything extreme that i remember
<Kevin_Williams> <holstein> VMware?
<Kevin_Williams> yes
<_guitarman_> ok - i gots to eat... 2 hungry
<_guitarman_> bbl
<holstein> if it were me, i would double check all the settings
<holstein> in VMware
<holstein> for the graphics
<holstein> AND maybe get a lucid vanilla live CD
<holstein> and see if graphics work with that
<Kevin_Williams> Okay
<holstein> look at the set-up
<holstein> thats strange
<Kevin_Williams> Okay
<Kentrel> I hate Jack
<holstein> jack dont like you much either ;)
<Kentrel> Yeah
<Kentrel> I'm sure of it
<holstein> whats the issue Kentrel ?
<Kentrel> Well, sometimes I just want to launch a music app and just play on my keyboard
<Kentrel> The fastest way I've been able to do it is by running a windows app through wine and timidity together
<Kentrel> That runs nice and smooth
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah, you need soundfonts or something
<Kentrel> The native ubuntustudio apps require jack, which launches a bunch of different windows and requires different configuration
<holstein> what about zynaddsubfx?
<Kentrel> I have soundfonts - I run timidity
<holstein> OH
<holstein> well how about qsynth?
<Kentrel> I have qsynth
<holstein> you dont like to use your soundfonts with qsynth?
<Kentrel> But I'm just frustrated at the number of different configurations I have to make everytime I try to run anything that requires jack
<holstein> true
<Kentrel> I do - its just really fiddly
<holstein> have you tried a session manager?
<Kentrel> Ironically, my fastest option is a script that launches timidity, then launches wine with Synthesia, a windows app
<holstein> well, it it works for you, go for it
<Kentrel> Yeah
<Kentrel> I came on, wondering what other people's solutions were for my problem, ie. multiple drivers\windows launch that are fiddly to configure
<holstein> you should join #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> some awesome MIDI folk there
<Kentrel> hmm, ok
<holstein> i tend to just use jack and ardour
<holstein> and record anolog
<holstein> mayber using jamin when i mix
<Kentrel> Have you managed to get any windows vsts working?
<holstein> i usually dont have that many things open
<holstein> and when i do, i appreciate the workflow
<Kentrel> I want to try and get Kontakt working through wine - it launches okay. I just need to find my registry info again
<holstein> its like having a patchbay on actual studio gear
<holstein> i havnet even tried vsts
<holstein> i got what i needed with LADSPA's
<Kentrel> Did you install the latency kernel that rosegarden requires?
<holstein> you mean a real time kernel?
<holstein> linux-rt ?
<holstein> i run a real-time kernel on my studio box
<Kentrel> Does it affect normal usage?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i say no
<holstein> BUT i dont really do anything normal on that box
<holstein> its my studio rig
<holstein> i use to have issues
<holstein> back at hardy or before
<holstein> some devices would not be supported with the RT kernel
<holstein> BUT all seems very stable these days
<Kentrel> What about hardware
<holstein> you mean hardware support?
<Kentrel> My understanding of it was that it would draw more CPU power, even when the machine was idle
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> i should A-B that
<holstein> and report
<holstein> when i run top with the RT kernel, nothing looks out of the ordinary
<Kentrel> I remember reading something about that several months back
<Kentrel> I don't mind so much, as long as it doesn't decrease the lifetime of my CPU
<holstein> nah
<holstein> its not going to be anything THAT extreme for sure
<Kentrel> If the kernel is waking up 1000 times a second rather than 250, then surely that must affect the machine's power saving settings
<holstein> and, for me, the benifits of the RT kernel make it necessayr
<holstein> necessary*
<holstein> i usually disable all that too
<holstein> on the studio box
<holstein> i dont want anything going to sleep
<holstein> or thinking about going to sleep
<holstein> unless i tell it to
<holstein> probably a bit overkill for todays computers
<Kentrel> I guess I could run the real time kernel when I'm doing music, then reboot into the normal kernel for normal faffing about on the web
<holstein> that works
<holstein> if you dont need the RT one
<holstein> dont worry about it
<holstein> if your not getting xruns
<holstein> or pops or cracks
<holstein> and your happy with the latency
<holstein> just run with the generic one
<Kentrel> If I have the two kernels in grub, am I still getting the same updates in my normal packages?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> and both will just update
<holstein> you'll just have to notice which is default
<Kentrel> Seperate updates, or the same update is compatible with both kernels?
<holstein> all the packages will just update
<holstein> including both kernels
<holstein> SO if you got the generic one
<holstein> and a newer RT one
<holstein> and you take an update
<holstein> that gets you a newer keneric one
<holstein> then the order will more than likely change
<holstein> BUT if your not hiding your grub menue
<holstein> menu*
<Kentrel> Hmm, confusing, but I guess it'll make sense when I actually do it
<holstein> and your use to choosing the kernel at boot
<holstein> it wont matter at all
<holstein> is this lucid?
<holstein> karmic?
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> you might want to look that over
<holstein> if you need to change the default behavior of grub2
<Kentrel> Karmic
<Kentrel> Thanks for your help
<holstein> Kentrel: anytime
<_guitarman_> if you are doing updates from cmd line do you typically do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<_guitarman_> or safe-upgrade
<holstein> _guitarman_: good call
<_guitarman_> i''ve been doing full-upgrade on my lucid
<_guitarman_> but not sure if thats right
 * holstein been running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> i saw several suggestions
<_guitarman_> yeah - see this is what im sorta annoyed with... on 1 hand you get them saying - apt-get is old - use aptitude ...then everyone is still using apt-get
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-18
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQcNHhE2g-I
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-19
<Hyperon> anyone know much about soundcards that play well with Linux? (looking to buy a MIDI controller)
<holstein> Hyperon: o/
<holstein> Hyperon: im heading out
<holstein> try over in #opensourcemusicians though
<holstein> i have a presonus firepod
<Hyperon> thanks for your help
<holstein> works well
<holstein> and i got http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Converter-Music-Keyboard-Window/dp/B0017H4EBG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299703370&sr=8-1
<holstein> got a couple of those
<holstein> here are the usual places to look
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<holstein> for pci and USB
<holstein> and for firewire.. http://www.ffado.org/?q=devicesupport/list
<Hyperon> any reason why either of pci/usb/firewire is superior?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> if you want to use it on a laptop
<holstein> PCI is out
<holstein> and USB is just not appropriate in my opinion
<holstein> but some of the devices are really nice
<holstein> like the zoomH4
<holstein> no midi on the zoom though
<Hyperon> that's what i want the most, for it to play well with a midi controller
<holstein> what controller?
<holstein> it'll just be the audio device
<holstein> it wont care what you're sending it
<holstein> and midi triggers sound anywyas
<holstein> anyways*
<holstein> if you're just wanting to work with MIDI
<Hyperon> well, i haven't picked one out yet
<holstein> and not sending audio into the machine
<holstein> just use the internal card
<holstein> i have an maudio 49
<holstein> its plug and play
<holstein> USB
<holstein> i also have a nice weighted alesis qs8.1
<Hyperon> i am new to all this, so i'm just guessing around. but what i want is to be able to use a midi, take its sounds, do things to them with software
<holstein> Hyperon: you dont *need* an audio interface for that
<holstein> and i would suggest not getting one til you know what all you need
<holstein> just learn about JACK
<holstein> and get a controller
<holstein> or, just use qwerty
<Hyperon> i see. i was under the impression that not any sound card can handle the latencies necessary
<holstein> and see what you need
<Hyperon> why is JACK central to this?
<holstein> well, JACK is the tool
<holstein> its the hub
<holstein> and its also *more* important in getting low latency
<holstein> than whatever sound card
<Hyperon> i see
<holstein> either way
<holstein> you'll need to learn JACK
<holstein> and thats not trivial
<holstein> i would suggest messing with the software
<holstein> and learning a bit about the synths and sequencers
<holstein> then, see exactly what your needs are
<holstein> so you can get what you need :)
<Hyperon> it's just that... i don't know what kinds of sounds i can produce, so having a device that "just makes sounds" is what i felt i needed
<Hyperon> you're saying i should read about JACK plugins and such?
<holstein> Hyperon: you mean an external sound module?
<holstein> i thought you were looking for a controller
<holstein> if you get a sound module
<Hyperon> yes
<holstein> and a controller
<holstein> and a sequencer
<Hyperon> i don't know what an external sound module is
<holstein> you dont really need a computer
<holstein> Hyperon: right
<holstein> so you need to hang in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> and ask quetsions
<holstein> and hold off on buying anything
<holstein> an external sound module is just that
<holstein> its a 'brain'
<holstein> a box that makes sounds
<holstein> via MIDI
<Hyperon> alright, i'm willing to listen and learn for a while
<Hyperon> i'm even willing to buy a "... for dummies" type book, that covers personal music production
<Hyperon> and since borders is closing... this might be a good time
<holstein> Hyperon: i dont think you'll find what you need at borders
<holstein> but, there are some blogs
<holstein> and good knowlegable MIDI users in #OSM
<virtu> alguem ai manja de dispositivos wireless? (teclado e mouse)
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-20
<orngjce223> I'm stuffing a fairly small portion of my personal music library through the intertubes, if anyone wants to listen the (mp3) stream is here: http://radio.skaia.net:8000/skaianet.m3u
 * holstein tuning in orngjce223 :)
<holstein> orngjce223: nice music
<holstein> you have much with real instruments?
<orngjce223> Eh, I'm mostly videogame and videogame-inspired stuff
<orngjce223> There's not much actual instrumentation here.
<holstein> i can appreciate the work there
<holstein> nice tunes
<orngjce223> Where was I? Oh yeah. http://radio.skaia.net:8000/skaianet.m3u
<mikehj316> I need help!
<holstein> mikehj316: o/
<mikehj316>  i think I just deleted all of my windows files! I hate Ubuntu! Its not good for new peopl!
<holstein> yeah?
<mikehj316> I tried to repartition my hard drive to run windows and ubuntu at the same time, and I couldnt do it right I guess
<mikehj316> so now, I cant even recover windows because of the currupted partitions
<holstein> mikehj316: well, i always say
<holstein> read
<holstein> read
<holstein> read
<holstein> then ask
<holstein> then read some more
<holstein> then ask again
<holstein> but
<holstein> we can try and sort it out
<holstein> if you'd like
<mikehj316> Please. I just want my windows files back...
<holstein> you dont need to be in the ubuntustudio channel though
<orngjce223> Hmm. Although it's more likely you'll get good help in #ubuntu
<mikehj316> no its ubuntu studio
<holstein> maybe the normal ubuntu channel
<orngjce223> Yeah
<holstein> or even #windows
<holstein> ##windows
<orngjce223> But the people out here are more experienced in serious audio/video work
<holstein> mikehj316: i know its ubuntustudio
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> you are dealing with dual install issues
<holstein> and that is not studio specific
<mikehj316> oh. I see
<holstein> mikehj316: im not sending you away
<orngjce223> It isn't called "Ubuntu Studio" just because we wanted to rip off their name, we're using the same base
<holstein> im just saying you can cast a wider net if you want
<holstein> for support
<orngjce223> But yeah. I really don't have the expertise
<holstein> mikehj316: SO
<holstein> you had windows?
<holstein> XP?
<holstein> on one disc?
<mikehj316> no, 7
<holstein> OK
<holstein> and you have your data backed up right?
<mikehj316> lol
<orngjce223> ...I don't think anyone will like this answer.
<holstein> NEVER partition or mess with resizing without backing up
<orngjce223> Yeah.
<holstein> regardless of OS
<mikehj316> i got impatient...
<mikehj316> and I learned my lesson
<holstein> mikehj316: well, i think the best thing for you is to learn the lesson
<mikehj316> Tell you what, let me try and reinstall Ubuntu studio so that way I at least have a working OS.
<holstein> mikehj316: SO, you had win7
<orngjce223> What did you do with it?
<holstein> mikehj316: the ubuntu installer
<mikehj316> I kept it
<holstein> BOTH ubuntu installers
<holstein> the live one and the alternate
<holstein> will offer to resize your windows partition
<holstein> mikehj316: is that how you did it?
<holstein> you tried to resize the ntfs partition?
<holstein> and what?
<mikehj316> well... i didnt install both files
<mikehj316> I mean both install disks
<holstein> mikehj316: ?
<holstein> how did you break windows?
<holstein> gparted?
<holstein> if i were you
<holstein> i would get gparted
<holstein> probably from a partedmagic disc
<holstein> and look at the drive
<holstein> see whats going on
<holstein> try and get rid of all but the win7 partition
<mikehj316> I cant even get my computer to run anything. I just get the HP splash screen and then it dies
<holstein> mikehj316: well, you can get it to boot a parted magic disc
<mikehj316> the whole thing is messed up.
<orngjce223> What are you getting to us with? A phone?
<holstein> and run gparted
<orngjce223> Out of curiosity.
<holstein> see if you can see the ntfs partition
<mikehj316> no I am using another computer
<holstein> get rid of all hte ext stuff
<holstein> the*
<holstein> spread the ntfs part back out if you want
<holstein> *if its still there
<mikehj316> where can i get one of those discs?
<holstein> and recover the bootloader from the win7 disc
<orngjce223> Now I've got to restart, brb
<mikehj316> no I didnt recieve the wondows seven discs from HP
<holstein> mikehj316: i use http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> you can drop into google
<holstein> and google
<mikehj316> all of my recovery files were on the partition that i....reorganized
<holstein> "download parted magic" though if you prefer
<holstein> mikehj316: you can call HP
<holstein> and ask
<holstein> if its new-ish
<holstein> they usually will send the discs for free
<holstein> you might have to raise hell though
<mikehj316> well...being the stupid honest person I am
<mikehj316> I told them what I did
<holstein> so
<holstein> they still need to send you a recovery disc
<holstein> you paid for win7
<holstein> its your device
<mikehj316> I see.
<holstein> your not asking for support
<holstein> just the thing that recovers the other thing you paid for
<holstein> anyways, thats for you to work out with HP
<holstein> if i were you
<holstein> id wipe win7 starter
<holstein> and put ubuntu on
<holstein> *and back up my data in the future
<mikehj316> no. I am done with open source OS from now on
<holstein> lol
<holstein> thats unfortunate
<holstein> your entire issue is user error
<holstein> has nothing to do with ubuntu/linux
<holstein> that could have been an osx disc
<holstein> or another win7 cd
<mikehj316> I am such an idiot. I could have used one of my older computers for this. And I know that, I just am not good enough at this to use any of it
<holstein> and you could have broken the recovery partition by accident
<holstein> i have an EEE
<holstein> i got on craigslist
<holstein> i read about how to save the win7 install
<holstein> and the recovery partition
<holstein> i did a win7 recovery
<holstein> then, got rid of one unecessary ntfs partitions
<holstein> shrank another
<holstein> and installed ubuntu 10.04 on the rest
<holstein> BUT, i read about that for a long time
<holstein> it was not trivial
<holstein> i have only booted win7 twice though
<holstein> so, i wont save it next time
<holstein> but, i just wanted to make sure i could do it
<holstein> mikehj316: you have lots of options
<holstein> including going and purchasing windows7
<holstein> OR buying recovery discs from HP if they wont provide them for you
<holstein> you can also download just the plain old ubuntu live CD
<holstein> and install that
<holstein> over whatever you have left on your drive
<ailo_> Yeah, sometimes they won't include a rescue disc, but give you instructions on how to make one. Most often the windows installation files are on the hard disk
<holstein> then, you can do any of the obove mentioned non-free-of-charge options at that point
<holstein> ailo_: mine had like 4 partitions
<holstein> really odd
<holstein> one for the OS
<holstein> another just for data
<holstein> THEN the recovery
<ailo_> holstein, But were there many mediums?
<holstein> and a boot booster partition
<holstein> ailo_: ?
<holstein> mediums?
<ailo_> boot booster? Never heard of that before
<holstein> yeah, its an asus thing
<holstein> HP has an equivalent i think
<ailo_> On my netbook I have a flash drive and a flash card
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> my old EEE was like that
<holstein> EEE900
<holstein> *is like that
<holstein> im using that as an appliance pretty much
<holstein> running pianoteq :)
<holstein> as a rhodes sound basically
<ailo_> Mine doesn't have a working keyboard, so I will only use it for reading manuals, or recording samples outdoors
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i had a laptop that was beat down
<holstein> no screen
<holstein> keys missing
<mikehj316> well, I reinstalled ubuntu on it.
<holstein> i used it like a headless server for years :)
<holstein> mikehj316: congrats :)
<ailo_> holstein, Cool
<mikehj316> LOL
<mikehj316> lol*
<mikehj316> its not the first time a teen has made a mistake... :P
<holstein> mikehj316: this is just my personal opinion
<holstein> but i dont consider wiping windows a mistake ;)
<orngjce223> Hahahaha!
<mikehj316> thanks for all your help. I will contact HP later on to get a new disk. I am going to use Ubuntu to see if I can try and figure out what is missing and what is not
<mikehj316> lol holstein
 * orngjce223 slaps holstein on the back
<mikehj316> so how do i enable WLAN
<holstein> *thats why i suggested the normal ubuntu live CD
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> mikehj316: this is?
<holstein> 10.10?
<holstein> mikehj316: can you hardwire up to internet?
<holstein> temporarily?
<mikehj316> 9.10
<mikehj316> yes
<holstein> 9.10?
<holstein> mikehj316: before you do anything much in there
<holstein> download at least ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> 9.10 is not supported any more
<holstein> 10.04 is a long term support
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<mikehj316> I have another Ubuntu OS installed (thru WUBI) Let me see something
<holstein> mikehj316: wubi?
<holstein> so you have win7 booting?
<holstein> well, im not sure what you have
<holstein> just dont freshly install ubuntu 9.10
<holstein> its dead
<holstein> do at least 10.04
<holstein> its a challenging thing to get used to with ubuntu
<holstein> and other linux's
<holstein> coming from windows
<holstein> or osx
<holstein> where the releases are so far apart
<holstein> ubuntu releases new operating systems every 6 months
<holstein> and for linux, a lot can happen in 6 months
<holstein> and a year for desktop linux is quite out of date
<mikehj316> hold on just a second
<holstein> folks tend to run stable verions of servers for longer
<holstein> and now, we are only a few weeks from 11.04 release
<mikehj316> isnt there a device or driver manager
<mikehj316> really? already?
<holstein> mikehj316: the kernel has the drivers in it
<holstein> usually those are all you ned
<holstein> need*
<holstein> if you need a proprietary driver
<mikehj316> what is a kernel?
<holstein> mikehj316: you want me to google that for you?
<mikehj316> ...no
<holstein> good :)
<holstein> the kernel contains the drivers
<holstein> basically
<holstein> SO you dont really go around and install drivers
<holstein> you can add drivers if they are not included
<holstein> mikehj316: but
<holstein> you should get a newer OS
<holstein> i think
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<holstein> thats the very latest*
<mikehj316> which one?
<orngjce223> It's in beta but should be coming out later this month
<holstein> you mean which link?
<holstein> mikehj316: if you have a 64bit box
<holstein> you can get that one
<holstein> but the x86 one is good for all
<holstein> well, nearly all now-a-days
<orngjce223> Yeah unless you have one of those really old macs.
<holstein> orngjce223: or 2 of them :p
<holstein> i got a pair of old G3's
<orngjce223> Hahahahaha
<orngjce223> "If you need anything, my name is Betty. If you don't need anything, my name is still Betty."
<holstein> lol
<mikehj316> lol
<mikehj316> hey guys thanks for all your help...
<holstein> mikehj316: anytime :)
<mikehj316> I will attempt to work with this later.
<holstein> check out #ubuntu-beginners too
<orngjce223> Oh yeah and another old joke while we're on the subject:
<orngjce223> Two drums and a cymbal roll down a hill. *rimshot*
<holstein> bucket-o-fish
<orngjce223> Hey so I want to use a tts to pipe speech into a certain unnamed proprietary voicechat program, via espeak
<orngjce223> Of course this is with jack's ever-adoring patchbay as the intermediary, but I can't get espeak to change audio devices away from ALSA.
<orngjce223> Is there like a magic voodoo compatibility layer I'm supposed to be using for this?
<orngjce223> ...Oh I get an answer.
<orngjce223> Espeak is /stupid/ and I'm supposed to compile from source, with a patch, to fix that.
<orngjce223> Fantastic.
<orngjce223> Okay, so through judicious use of pipes I have .wav files as output, I think I also need to try padsp.
<vadim_> Heyy someone can help me to install it
<vadim_> ??
<vadim_> #ubuntu
<holstein> vlada: ?
<holstein> if you are having trouble installing
<holstein> use just the normal live CD
<holstein> and add whatever ubuntustudio packages
<vlada> holstein, ?
<vlada> holstein, hi
<vlada> I didn't ask anything :)
<holstein> vlada: OH
<holstein> i see :)
<holstein> sorry
<holstein> 06:03 < vadim_> Heyy someone can help me to install it
<holstein> i just tried auto-complete
<vlada> holstein, close, but no cigar :)
<holstein> and went for it ;)
<orngjce223> Oh hey I just got an error
<orngjce223> ia32libs isn't upgrading because
<orngjce223> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu26.1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib32/libjack.so.0', which is also in package lib32jack0 6
<orngjce223> So does that mean I have to take out lib32jack0 and upgrade or something?
<orngjce223> Wait a moment that kinda wipes out every JACK package ever, so I guess I'll go figure out what the hell is up with ia32-libs
 * orngjce223 idly searches
<orngjce223> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kxstudio/+bug/767214
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 767214 in KXStudio "Package conflict: "ia32-libs 2.7ubuntu26.1" with "lib32jack0 6:1.9.7~dfsg-1+kxstudio1~lucid1"" [Undecided,In progress]
<orngjce223> Okay that works then I guess
<Guildenstern> is there a easy way to have a dual boot ubuntu/ubuntustudio ?
<Guildenstern> just ubuntu & ubuntustudio - no windows#
<holstein> Guildenstern: sure
<holstein> but, one way i do that is with kernels
<holstein> like on laptops
<holstein> i just have the -generic kernel and -realtime
<holstein> and select at boot
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> not really much need to dual boot
<Guildenstern> indeed
<holstein> just install normal ubuntu and add what pacakges you need
<holstein> Guildenstern: that being said
<holstein> you just need to be aware of GRUB
<Guildenstern> but some apps have different configuration
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> for example
<holstein> i have lucid, maverick and natty on a laptop
<holstein> lucid is 'controlling' grub
<holstein> SO
<holstein> when i installed the others
<holstein> i didnt install grub at all
<Guildenstern> I'd like to have different audio settings... well I can try that with different desktop sessions
<holstein> i booted into lucid and ran sudo update-grub
<holstein> and it picked the other up
<holstein> if i remove them
<holstein> i can do the same again
<holstein> Guildenstern: theres no reason to dual boot ubuntu and ubuntustudio though
<holstein> for studio, JACK is the tool
<holstein> and when you start JACK, JACK is running
<holstein> pulse is what most use for the desktop
<holstein> no reason to have different audio configurations
<holstein> but again, thats how^
<holstein> just be cautious of grub, and you can boot as many buntus as you like
<Guildenstern> I made some "strange" experience with JACK and non-RT-kernel
<Guildenstern> therefore I came up with the dual boot idea
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats why i use several kernels
<holstein> on the laptops*
<holstein> Guildenstern: the -generic kernel is getting more appropriate all the time
<orngjce223> Yeah, you just don't start JACK if you're not going to use it, and if you don't need to start JACK you don't need an RT kernel so you can boot into the regular one
<holstein> and we have several options that abogani has provided for us
<holstein> -realtime and another option that is in between them, -lowlatency
<Guildenstern> I agree
<holstein> Guildenstern: installing ubuntutsudio wont get you that kernel either
<holstein> you have to add an RT kernel one way or the other
<Guildenstern> oh, I hoped everything will be pre-configured
<holstein> hopefully, by 12.04, we wont need a different kernel :)
<holstein> Guildenstern: it is
<holstein> as pre-configured as it needs to be
<holstein> *as it can be
<holstein> most folks dont need low latency
<holstein> Guildenstern: are you doing realtime effects processing with rakarrack or guitarix?
<holstein> or planning on using the computer as a live MIDI intrument?
<holstein> if not, you dont need low latency
<Guildenstern> actually I don't need the RT either
<holstein> ardour compensates
<Guildenstern> I want it as MIDI
<holstein> right, MIDI is nothing
<holstein> super light
<holstein> as long as you dont need to play it in live
<holstein> like an actual instrument
<holstein> in that case, i think 8ms or so is acceptable
<Guildenstern> even then... I think the RT needs are pretty soft
<holstein> Guildenstern: softer than recording 8 tracks in and 24/96
<holstein> at*
<holstein> Guildenstern: do what you want, but theres no reason to dual boot
<Guildenstern> hm...
<Guildenstern> I think you are right... all I need to do is getting my system setup proper... i.e. Rosegarden, Timidity, Tartini
<holstein> Guildenstern: if you want, check out #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> lots of more MIDI minded folk over there
<holstein> several buntu guys
<Guildenstern> opensourcemusicans - that sound more like people from imslp.org
<holstein> hehe, nah.. different folks
<Guildenstern> i prefer listening to .sid over .mid
<holstein> c64?
<holstein> i dont do a lot of electronic stuff
<holstein> i enjoy it though
<Guildenstern> I'm passive listener only, too :)
<holstein> i do a lot of acoustic music
<orngjce223> I do electronic and like/listen to acoustic, so it's the other way around on my end.
<holstein> im glad you reminded me of imslp.org :)
<Guildenstern> I just started recorder lessons. But I use that knowledge also for Tabor Pipe and I also try to learn Shawm
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-21
<medvind> hello! lately my proprietary graphics driver (flgrx for ati cards) has been misbehaving. I'm not sure what has happened, but now I've got loads of latency with JACK and my firewire card, it worked fine with the same settings just the other day, and with flgrx on too. now it only works if i disable flgrx. any ideas about how I can troubleshoot this?
<ailo> medvind, What kernel have you been using? What version of Ubuntu Studio?
<medvind> ailo, Ubuntu studio 10.10 (maverick) and right now it's 2.6.35-28-generic. I tried going back to 2.6.35-27, but that wouldn't even boot when the proprietary graphics driver was enabled
<medvind> sorry for the slow answer
<ailo> medvind, It's strange that it used to work, and now doesn't
<ailo> Don't know really what would cause that
<ailo> You could try filing a bug report
<medvind> ailo, yeah, the question is, for what package
<medvind> ailo, it might be that something that I recently got from an upgrade caused the issue
<medvind> ailo, or that the gfx driver was updated perhaps
<ailo> medvind, Could be. You can check the logs..
<medvind> ailo, ah, right. which logs should I check?
<ailo> medvind, I'm looking around a bit. Not all end up in the same log. How do you usually update?
<medvind> from the console, apt-get upgrade
<medvind> I can live without my gfx driver for now though
<medvind> thanks anyhow
<ailo> medvind, Check /var/log/apt/history
<ailo> history.log*
<medvind> alright, thanks
<ailo> medvind, You could grep for the graphics driver package. What is it called?
<ailo> medvind, cat /var/log/apt/history.log | grep <package>
<ailo> Only, that didn't show the date :P
<medvind> fglrx
<ailo> medvind, cat /var/log/apt/history.log | grep -n fglrx
<ailo> That will give you the line number
<medvind> thanks
<ailo> Then just use gedit to look for that line, and see when you installed or upgraded it - if it shows up, that is
<medvind> yeah, it shows that I installed it yesterday and removed it today.. this particular log goes back to april 8. it must have been something else I installed during that time
<ailo> medvind, The kernel could be the reason too, I guess
<medvind> i remember that after an upgrade, compositing in compiz was disabled and docky seized to function
<medvind> yeaeh
<medvind> *yeah
<medvind> and then i noticed that fglrx was not installed (any more)
<ailo> medvind, Then it failed to add a module for the kernel probably
<ailo> If you upgraded the kernel, that is
<medvind> i did
<ailo> medvind, You could file a bug report about the driver, and see if anyone already did that
<medvind> I'll have  a look
<medvind> thanks
<ailo> medvind, In case you haven't filed one before: ubuntu-bug fglrx
<medvind> ah, great. I didn't know you could do it like that
<medvind> ailo, thanks again! bye
<Superstar> I can't seem to install Ubuntu Studio. When I insert the CD I get to the menu where first I choose the language then I can choose to install ubuntu studio, verify the data, advanced settings etc. I can select any of those options but as soon as I press install ubuntu studio and loads up the installation interface with the first section about choosing my language but it won't let me select anything. What is the problem?
<holstein> Superstar: im not sure
<holstein> Superstar: might i suggest
<holstein> just get the normal vanilla ubuntu
<holstein> and install what you need
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<Superstar> holstein: will this include the low latency kernel?
<holstein> Superstar: no
<holstein> but neither will ubuntustudio
<holstein> you need to add a PPA
<holstein> no big deal :)
<Superstar> holstein: thank you very much
<holstein> Superstar: sure
<holstein> sorry you are having a hard time
<holstein> Superstar: feel free to look in the log if you can get to ti
<holstein> it*
<holstein> and/or file a bug
<Superstar> I'm trying to install it on my laptop and I've disconnected the internal keyboard. Is it possible that the installation is not detecting my usb keyboard but only the internal?
<Superstar> Nonetheless, I'm going to update the to the real time kernel in Ubuntu 10.10, if that succeeds and there's a performance improvement I'll try again
<holstein> Superstar: try a normal CD
<holstein> run it live
<holstein> thats the kind of experience from the hardware we should expect
<holstein> during the installation
<Superstar> There's still a delay using midi keyboards even on my 12 core macpro
<holstein> Superstar: what audio interface?
<Superstar> holstein: Anyway thank you for your time I'm going to reboot and see this new kernel. I'll be back
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-22
<virtu> finally mi first screenshot with my new mac
<virtu> http://i.imgur.com/ix1c4.jpg
<virtu> =)
<gglitch> Hi people. Question, and apologies if this data is more readily available some other more obvious place: how do you think I'll do tracking very simple audio projects in Ubustu on a netbook, 1g ram?
<holstein> gglitch: i do it
<holstein> i have a 1.2 via chip with a gig of ram
<holstein> and a nice firewire express card with TI chip
<gglitch> Thanks. That's what I have, I think. Dell mini.
<holstein> i can get around 5ms actually
<gglitch> I'll be using an e-mu 0404
<gglitch> usb
<holstein> no xruns
<holstein> but i usually dont push it that hard
<gglitch> excellent. That's encouraging.
<holstein> gglitch: if you can play around with jack settings a bit
<holstein> you'll be fine
<holstein> gglitch: check out #opensourcemusicians if you get a chance :)
<gglitch> ok! thanks for the tip - I'll head on over. I've seen kxstudio mentioned in other threads - are you familiar with it?
<holstein> gglitch: i use the KXsudio ppa's with lucid
<holstein> studio*
<holstein> falktx is an active contributor to our community :)
<holstein> *falktx is the KX dev
<gglitch> Since I'm going with a fresh install, would it be more expedient to just install kx? And thanks.
<holstein> gglitch: the KX disc is live
<holstein> so if you have the time, bandwidth and a disc
<holstein> try it
<holstein> its KDE, which i cant do
<holstein> but the project is great, and built on ubuntu
<gglitch> Good advice. I've heard great things about the distro.
<gglitch> Lot of people in #osm. Thanks for the tip. Just getting back in the saddle, and going linux all the way this time.
<holstein> gglitch: come on in, the water is great :)
<meganerd> anyone here have an RME 9652?
<ailo> Hey meganerd.
<ailo> meganerd, I believe some people at Planet CCRMA might be using that
<ailo> Or, the model before that
<meganerd> it has been solid for years, I am just having 24/96 issues.  Sometimes it works, sometimes not.  Frustrating.  It also ate all my free time this week.
<meganerd> so no testing
<ailo> meganerd, Could it be something Linux specific, or cables?
<ailo> meganerd, So, you never had 24/96 issues before on Linux?
<meganerd> I just realized my hardware was better than I thought.  I have been using this rig in 16/48 since I bought the card
<meganerd> I knew I could get 4 channels, but upon reading the manual it looks like I can get 8
<ailo> meganerd, Not more? Isn't it ADAT?
<meganerd> I don't believe it is cables, just 4 optical cables, the HDSP conf says that both halves are locked (each ADAT channel can only carry 4 24/96)
<ailo> meganerd, Well, I seem to remember that the Fernando at Planet CCRMA has been using Hammerfall for years, so he might know some things about it
<meganerd> I never did really grok the HDSP mixer app, and this is where I think the problem is.  I just have no idea how it really works
<ailo> meganerd, Have you ventured to #alsa ?
<meganerd> back at 16/48 for now.  Not a really big deal, but when it works I get killer latency
<meganerd> no actually, you are going to laugh, but it only occured to me tonight to check in on IRC
<ailo> Yeah, I got 0.333ms from 16 frames/period, 96/24 but not very stable
<ailo> 32 frames/period is the lowest I can go
<ailo> Don't really need that even
<ailo> meganerd, alsa would feel the logical place to ask, but it's not easy to get help I find. You could try Planet CCRMA's mail list
<meganerd> for latency this card is awesome.  I usually work at 64 frames from ~2 ms latency.  no drops, even with disk IO (doing things like installing, compiling, and web browsing)
<meganerd> well, the mixer and control app are from ALSA, so that would make sense.
<ailo> meganerd, Fernando, the guy running Planet CCRMA might have first hand knowledge
<ailo> He usually answers the mail list
<meganerd> I will check in there later
<meganerd> I have some 11.04 testing to do first :)
<meganerd> I am really looking forward to seeing what the new computer can do
<ailo> meganerd, New? What arch?
<meganerd> ailo: Intel Sandy Bridge
<ailo> I need to do some actual latency testing. Plugging output to input. Would be nice to find out how accurate the ms value is on jackd
<ailo> meganerd, i7?
<meganerd> I did a bunch of midi testing a year ago.  There was a guy making a ton of noise on the 64Studio mailing list.  Not very surprising but USB has an order of magnitude more jitter
<meganerd> ailo: i5
<ailo> meganerd, You mean usb midi is no godd?
<meganerd> ailo: I could not really justify the i7, given that my main desktop is a Lynnefield i7.
<meganerd> ailo: USB midi works, you just need to manage your expectations.
<ailo> meganerd, Luckily, I mostly use it for control, not so much for accurate sequencing
<meganerd> ailo: USB was never designed for low latency stuff.  It is a HUB so contention with other peripherals can happen
<ailo> meganerd, I still have a couple of old pci cards that have game port midi
<meganerd> ailo: for HID work the latency is not noticble.  Maybe an accomplished piano player might notice, but doing a bind test with a couple of keyboardists I know they could not tell the difference.
<meganerd> ailo: people often forget that our nervous system has latency issues :)
<ailo> meganerd, Do you remember what ms was the highest?
<meganerd> IIRC, the USB midi was in the 7-15 ms range.  It was not as solid as the hardware midi on the 9652
<ailo> meganerd, 15ms is noticable, I would say. But probably very hard to detect when playing.
<ailo> If it only happens now and then
<meganerd> ailo: that is my opinion as well
<Superstar> Is it possible to get Ubuntu Studio from Ubuntu 10.10? I cannot get the installation working for some reason
<gglitch> Hello holstein et al
<holstein> gglitch: o/
<josdem> Hello everybody, hoy are u today?
 * holstein is good
<holstein> josdem: and you?
<josdem> I'm fine thank you, I'm looking for a good music player on ubuntu
<holstein> i use vlc
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-23
<holstein> nothing wrong with rhythym box though
<holstein> vlc has a JACK plugin
<holstein> but if i want to play something in JACK
<holstein> i usually just use audacious
<josdem> I've been trying banshee and rhythmbox
<holstein> no shortage of music players
<josdem> Audacious is new for me, I'm going to do a fast overview on google
<josdem> I already use vlc but only for video
<josdem> Audacious is great, I love their plug in effects. Thank you
<holstein> josdem: enjoy :)
<azm> I just updated and have some namoroka instead firefox
<azm> meh
<azm> I know its mostly jus t brand
<holstein> azm: did you add the testing PPA?
<holstein> for FF?
<azm> oh yea
<holstein> thats probably right then
<holstein> you can probably step down to the stable PPA
<holstein> thats the one i had
<holstein> or just run the FF betas
<azm> ah, I add it cause of updatet to ff4
<holstein> there usually not too bad anyways
<azm> but why would I get 3.6.18 over 4 ?
 * holstein shrugs
<holstein> check around
<holstein> you can have multiple versions
<holstein> probably just need to clean up from adding FF4
<azm> yea, I just see I have some nigh version 6
<azm> oh my
<azm> thanks for pointing that out
<azm> I should just delete the ppa
<holstein> i would probably want to purge
<holstein> purge the PPA
<holstein> and get the stable FF ppa going
<azm> ok
<josdem> Hey everybody I should recommend you ALL MC application, is basically a music player and you can share you music with others
<holstein> all mc ?
<josdem> http://www.all.com/
<holstein> share?
<josdem> yes it rocks!
<holstein> looks interesting
<josdem> It's good looking and it's in Java
<holstein> i dont share without permission though
<josdem> or you can use it only to search for new music
<josdem> But the player is not too bad
<cal> Odd problem: When I used the main dropdown menu to look at a directory, like Home Folder, it opens Audacious and tries play the music in that folder. I have Ubuntu studio and uninstalling Audacious uninstalls a whole set of programs.
<holstein> cal: sounds like you have a UI issue
<holstein> i wouldnt uninstall audacious
<holstein> cal: so, you click 'places', and this happens?
<holstein> what happens exactly?
<cal> when I click Places, it does not open a nav window.  it opens Audacious
<holstein> cal: was it like this from the beginning?
<holstein> or is this something that broke?
<cal> started a few days ago
<holstein> cal: what version?
<holstein> 10.10?
<cal> 10.10
<holstein> cal: do this for me
<cal> installed a few months ago
<holstein> somewhere in the panel
<holstein> add the other menu
<holstein> and try navigating it
<holstein> also, i want you to see if there are anymore updates
<holstein> either with the update manager
<holstein> or sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cal> OK so I added a custom menu to the top menu bar.  it added the three groups, App, Places, etc,  I use it to open Places, Audacious opened and started playing music from that directory
<holstein> right
<cal> Update manager ran yesterday, it says 10 hours ago
<holstein> thats the default one
<holstein> try the other menu type
<holstein> there are 2 menus for the gnome panel
<holstein> try the other one
<holstein> it'll just have a little icon
<holstein> and you click on it
<holstein> to expose the other options
<holstein> *the default gnome one
<cal> OK so I added the main menu this time.  Looks identical to my main main.  I went to Places | desktop.  Audacious opened and could not find any music on my desktop
<cal> I can open a program, like Word Processor and nav to an application and open it.  my main menu is spazzed.
<holstein> cal: right
<cal> I've tried going to one of the older versions and recovery mode from GRUB, no change
<holstein> there is a differnt menu
<holstein> that doesnt say
<holstein> applications places system
<holstein> it just has an icon
<holstein> the gnome icon
<holstein> which has been replaced by the ubuntustudio icon
<cal> Yes, that is the second one that I placed on the bar
<holstein> try that one
<holstein> cal: OK
<holstein> so how does that one work again?
<cal> Mine has the ubuntu icon
<holstein> cal: the menu is borked somehow
<holstein> i would suggest trying to add another user
<holstein> log in as that user
<cal> the add ons, Custom Menu and Main Menu both misdirect
<holstein> see if all is well, or broken
<holstein> and go from there
<cal> Cool idea.  I'll do that, but loose connection to you.  What is a UI error?
<holstein> cal: its got nothing to do with audacious
<holstein> or the other apps
<holstein> you dont need to uninstall the things that are accidentally launching
<holstein> something is up with the UI (user interface)
<holstein> gnome
<holstein> the panel or menu
<cal> Well, I am going to make myself into a multiple personality.  Thanks for your advice.  Hope to chat another time.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> cal: let me know
<holstein> and also
<holstein> you can cast a wider net if you get here and the channel is dead
<holstein> its really not an ubuntustudio specific issue
<holstein> not that im sending you elsewhere*
<cal> great!  I have some thoughts to share on my recent music experiences.
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-24
<eiriksvin> can somone help me get my netgear rangemax to work?
<holstein> eiriksvin: ?
<eiriksvin> i have ndiswrapper and driver installed, but its still now working
<holstein> what driver?
<holstein> i used ndis
<eiriksvin> wpn111
<holstein> and i had to get the driver from the vendor
<holstein> *the specific driver
<eiriksvin> is that the wpn111vx
<eiriksvin> thats the one i got from their website
<eiriksvin> it says its suppossed to support win 7
<holstein> eiriksvin: did you try the XP one?
<holstein> ive had better luck with the XP ones
<eiriksvin> the driver says it sees the device when i plug it in, but the light dont come on
<holstein> right
<holstein> did you try the XP one?
<eiriksvin> i tried the xp one too
<holstein> win2000?
<eiriksvin> thats wpn111
<eiriksvin> theres only 2
<holstein> well, i would suggest maybe #ubuntu
<holstein> or #ubuntu-beginners
<eiriksvin> thanks
<holstein> you can cast a wider net
<holstein> since this is really not ubuntustudio specific
<holstein> eiriksvin: did it ever work?
<holstein> with hardy or whatever...
<eiriksvin> it works in win 7
<holstein> OK, so you know the hardware is good
<eiriksvin> but i am trying to be free
<holstein> did it ever work with linux?
<eiriksvin> of that winblows viruses everywhere, microsoft control freaks
<eiriksvin> no it hasnt
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-16
<sylos> I've been asking this everywhere so sorry if you've seen the thread but heres some info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/932913/
<holstein> sylos: yup
<holstein> thats true
<holstein> i use a patched kernel in 10.04 from falktx.. from the KXstudio ppa's
<sylos> interesting point
<holstein> sylos: personally, id just dual boot
<holstein> or use the other kernel
<holstein> or just dont have 3d
<sylos> I havent yet found a kernel that works - tried a few including rt kernel on vanilla and UbStudio - and I dont have vga out on the board - only hdmi
<holstein> sylos: well.. just dont install the proprietary dirver, and use whatever kernel you want
<holstein> you have some compromises you'll need to decide about
<holstein> including, mayber going with different graphics hardware
<holstein> but, the patched kernel works fine for me
<sylos> it isnt dependent on the driver - if the card is there then problem pops up. The only way so far is remove NVIDIA card and then buy a HDMI monitor - problem happens with both NVIDIA and ATI cards
<holstein> sylos: pretty sure its something with the driver
<holstein> you can try the patched one and see
<holstein> the patched kernel
<holstein> you can try 12.04 live
<holstein> you can try AVLinux live
<holstein> i would also try other distros live and see
<sylos> Which patched kernel exactly?
<holstein> sylos: the one from the KXstudio ppa's that i mentioned.. the ones that falktx made
<sylos> I have tried Avlinux live and it had same issue. Just burning puppy 3.3 now but dont have a lot of hope
<holstein> sylos: i would try something different
<holstein> suse.. fedora
<holstein> feel free and ask in #opensourcemusicians .. i gotta run
<sylos> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-17
<sambagirl> is this like studio 64?
<sambagirl> how could you not include rakarrack in this release? http://rakarrack.sourceforge.net/
<astraljava> sambagirl: Hmm... interesting. I do find it in the seeds, in audio-common. You're sure you can't find it? What does `apt-cache policy rakarrack` tell you? And please don't paste it here, use pastebinit if you want to share.
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-18
<doc969> Hi, I was hoping someone could help. when i installed ubuntu on my macbook it got a red light in the audio jack and no sound comes out the headphones or internal speakers. what would be the solution to this?
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-19
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Eastern Europe! Could someone please tell me if there's a specific program for video capture devices so I can view satellite tv on Ubuntu? I have this USB2.0 Audio/Video grabber from Konig Electronics, and so far, it works with guvcview but it freezes after a moment and then stops displaying anything else except for that frame.
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-20
<bluegrue>  /msg nickserv identify waliays
<hermanr> bluegrue: Uh-oh
<airlynx> where is the ubuntu studio release schedule located?
<holstein> airlynx: its the same as ubuntu
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<airlynx> holstein, I was just about to upgrade my 10.04 system to 11.10 but noticed on Ubuntu's release schedule 12.04 is slated for Apr 26th, should I just wait?
<holstein> you can check in #ubuntustudio-devel for specific fixes that might be happening on our end at certain times
<holstein> airlynx: you can try it live now
<holstein> airlynx: i would have no issues using 12.04 now
<holstein> though, i would just wait instead of running 11.10
<holstein> however, all of it will work just fine
<airlynx> okay, I found the page for the daily build on 12.04, I could just download/install that then keep up to date, right?
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-21
<torpor> hi
<torpor> can someone tell me where the "ubuntu studio audio settings" panel is located in 12.04?  I'm trying to get pulse->jack audio bridging work, but for the life of me cannot find the audio settings ..
<torpor> nobodyawake?
<SillyTalker> i'm lookign for software that can be used to create an animation, i'm not sure how to explain what i want to do but i'll try
<SillyTalker> ideally i would need something that allows me to use video loops, and plain images, and zoom them, move them, ...
<SillyTalker> move a long a path maybe, thing like that
<SillyTalker> kindof like the very basics of flash for example
<holstein> SillyTalker: might find something online for that
<holstein> otherwise just open a pacakge manager and try some editors
<holstein> theres a bunch of animation tools, and video editors in the repos
<SillyTalker> holstein, i know, i'm familiar with most of them
<SillyTalker> dunno of anything like this :(
<SillyTalker> but thanks anyway..
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-15
<cfhowlett> Knock knock: @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Meetings  "The Ubuntu Studio development team regularly meets on the first Sunday of every month at 17:00 UTC" ... no updates after August 2012.
<FisherMack> Hey folks
<cfhowlett> FisherMack, greetings
<FisherMack> Can anyone suggest a good sound card for recording mostly speech but occasionally music as well?
<FisherMack> howdy, cfhowlett
<zequence> cfhowlett: we don't do a lot of meetings these days. All though, we meet online pretty much every day
<cfhowlett> FisherMack, i'm guessing this is for a desktop box?
<FisherMack> I need something that will play well with ubuntu
<FisherMack> Yeah
<cfhowlett> FisherMack, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Sound-HOWTO/x96.html
<cfhowlett> FisherMack, done and done
<FisherMack> Look at ya go.. lol Thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> FisherMack, errr or not.  OLD list
<zequence> FisherMack: What is more important than your device is propably what microphone you use, depending on your needs
<FisherMack> Well I will be using a mixer and amp. I connect my mics to my mixer and my mixer to my amp and my amp to the sound card.
<zequence> http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=hardware
<cfhowlett> FisherMack, mixer?  or interface?
<FisherMack> Behringer Xenyx 502
<zequence> FisherMack: Why not connect the mixer direcly to the sound device? And what kind of amp are you talking about? Stereo AMP?
<FisherMack> Weeellllll that's just it... Money is lacking and I don't have the best of equipment. The amp I am using is a Fender Bullet 150
<zequence> FisherMack: For recording, it is more important with a good audio device, but I suspect you can get pretty decent results using just a builtin, if you have an ok mic and mic amp
<zequence> I haven't tried that myself for about 12 years or so
<zequence> builtin cards have progressed since then :P
<FisherMack> Yeah, I am using my builtin card for the input.. My sound only seems to work for OUTPUT and none of my INPUTS work so I have to use the builtin
<zequence> FisherMack: You have multiple devices?
<FisherMack> I have the builtin, an ASUS Xonar DG and an NVIDIA video card with HDMI support
<zequence> oh, right
<zequence> hdmi will only work for output of course
<FisherMack> right but I don't use it for that anyhow... I use it to my 2nd monitor
<FisherMack> But the HDMI shows up in my audacity
<FisherMack> but the inputs on my sound card do not...
<FisherMack> I can only figure it is something with my card doesnt like
<FisherMack> which is why I was asking for suggestions for good sound cards for ubuntu
<zequence> FisherMack: I still think it's strange it doesn't work
<zequence> FisherMack: Do inputs work with pulseaudio?
<zequence> FisherMack: Also, are you able to start jack at all?
<FisherMack> lol
<FisherMack> No and No
<FisherMack> Inputs don't work whatsoever
<FisherMack> On the sound card that is. The builtin inputs work
<zequence> FisherMack: Then it's a alsa bug. Have you reported a bug?
<FisherMack> No
<zequence> FisherMack: Do you have a launchpad account?
<FisherMack> I didn't think it was a bug. I just figured it my was card
<FisherMack> No
<zequence> FisherMack: Get yourself an account. Just so you have one, and can log in. This will enable you to report bugs, and comment on them https://launchpad.net/
<zequence> FisherMack: Then, in a terminal, do: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<FisherMack> OK done
<zequence> I figure alsa-base is the correct package, but the actual drivers are probably a part of the kernel
<FisherMack> Ok the bug data is being processed
<SonikkuAmerica> Does Ubuntu Studio follow the LTS plan for Ubuntu or Xubuntu, or does it have its own release plan?
<SonikkuAmerica> s/release/LTS
<FisherMack> I beleive it does
<FisherMack> Follow Ubuntu that is
<FisherMack> gahh
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-16
<sirriffsalot> I'd like to have the latest and previous version of PHASEX working on the same machine.. Is this possible? As some of my presets don't work with the newest phasex any longer..
<OmarA> Hi can someone help me install Java 1.7.0_170 for Xubuntu 12.04?
<zetufu2u> Evening all
<SunStar> hi
<zetufu2u> Hi SunStar
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo :D working on a little screencasting script, hope you av wizards could give me a hand :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> I have currently a script that runs mplayer in tv mode with a stream from my webcam, and runs on top of that my screencapture python script.
<ntzrmtthihu777> what I'm hoping to learn, is if I can specify an x,y coordinate for the location of the face-cam window.
<Guest28211> i am having issues with ubuntu
<smartboyhw> Guest28211, Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio?
<Guest28211> ubuntu
<smartboyhw> !support | Guest28211
<ubottu> Guest28211: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Guest28211> nobody in other rooms are rplying
<smartboyhw> !patience | Guest28211
<ubottu> Guest28211: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest28211> thanks
<AbyssOne> who
<zequence> AbyssOne: dr who?
<smartboyhw> zequence, LOL
<smartboyhw> Bad joke.
<DarkEra> i expected a youtube link by now: Timelords - Doctorin' the Tardis :D
<DarkEra> by the way... Space with Magic Fly was that got me into music when i was about 4 years old back in 1977
<thompa> hello. I have ubuntustudio on a couple machines but would like to go back to plain ubuntu. can anyone help. I do not want to reinstall
<holstein> thompa: i would think it would be as simple as..
<holstein> sudo apt-get remove ubuntustudio-deskop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<holstein> then maybe apt-get autoremove if you want
<holstein> thompa: you can just install ubuntu-desktop or unity.. and have basic ubuntu... ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<thompa> i would too, i tried the faq site
<thompa> i mean i tried that and a couple other things, i get the low graphic mode option but that does not work.
<holstein> thompa: you'll get whatever unity supports
<thompa> i have had unity on this laptop before
<holstein> thompa: if you have no 3d, you'll get a low graphic mode from unity..
<thompa> too many files to move to start over
<holstein> thompa: you should have your data backed up regardless.. that hard drive *will* fail
<thompa> i get the low graphic mode wrning then black screen
<holstein> thompa: what do i think is going on?
<holstein> i think you are switching to unity, which requires 3d.. and you dont have a proper 3d driver for likely an ati or nvidia GPU
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> thompa: there is a graphics recovery option in the recovery kernel
<thompa> holstein: like i said i have run unity before
<thompa> tried that
<holstein> thompa: the, it *will* be the same
<thompa> or i would not be here
<holstein> thompa: keep in mind, you *have* unity.. you *have* ubuntu
<holstein> you have a graphics issue
<thompa> no i dont
<holstein> there is no other "ubuntu-graphics" package
<holstein> thompa: then, get ubuntu.. install the ubuntu-desktop package
<holstein> have you done that?
<thompa> yes
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<thompa> i followed ubuntustudio faq and
<holstein> thompa: ok.. and you have purged XFCE? and ubuntustudio-desktop?
<thompa> yes yes
<holstein> thompa: ok... what graphics chip do you have?
<thompa> its a dell xps laptop intel . it always worked before
<holstein> thompa: it *will* work
<thompa> somehow i removed an essential package
<holstein> thompa: what graphics chip do you have?
<holstein> thompa: relax
<holstein> thompa: you also could be using a different version of ubuntu
<thompa> maybe
<holstein> if you had ubuntu with unity in 12.04, and this is ubuntustudio 12.10.. that could be the issue
<holstein> thompa: what grahpics chip do you have?
<thompa> Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<holstein> so, its not a 3d driver issue
<thompa> so not recognized
<holstein> have you tried logging in as another user?
<thompa> that why it works on live cd
<holstein> thompa: have you tried as another user? make a new user and try logging in please
<thompa> i could try that
<holstein> thompa: you should be able to try that in a few seconds... and it will remove your current user config from the equation
<holstein> thompa: do you have a custom xorg.conf in place?
<thompa> no
<holstein> thompa: and, as the new user?
<thompa> why would that matter?
<holstein> thompa: the new user?
<thompa> yes
<holstein> thompa: the new user, as i said, will remove your current user config from the equation
<holstein> thompa: it will matter by creating a new user with a default user config scenario
<holstein> thompa: it should also take less than 2 minutes to test, and remove your current users config from the equation.. would you please create a new user and try logging in?
<thompa> user login is after boot. i get problems booting too. no background
<holstein> let me know if you dont want to, and i'll just keep quiet and let you wait on another volunteer
<holstein> thompa: so, you want to just wait then?
<thompa> let me ask another question while your here. is the kernel different for unity and ubuntustudio?
<thompa> im trying to pull settings up to make a user
<holstein> thompa: you can install the normal kernel if you like
<holstein> we ship with a lowlatency kernel, that was supporting your hardware
<holstein> main ubuntu ships with the generic pae kernel
<thompa> so if i go back to unity its still low latency?
<holstein> thompa: if you go back to unity, you can use whatever kernel you want.. correct
<holstein> you can install and use the generic pae kernel.. or the lowlatency one you installed with stock ubuntustudio
<thompa> sure i can, but do i get the kernel if i purge studio?
<holstein> thompa: you get what you want
<holstein> thompa: if you didnt remove the kernel, it should still be there
<holstein> thompa: if you want, install the generic pae kernel, and boot with that kernel and test
<holstein> that wont hurt, and should also take a few minutes to test
<thompa> that could be a problem. so the commands to go back to vanilla ubuntu do not give you everything
<holstein> thompa: i have not tested that.. but what i would do, before assuming that the kernel *is* the issue, is test that it is or not
<holstein> then, report.. and we will deal with the documentation if needed
<thompa> ok
<holstein> as i said, it should take a few minutes.. just tap shift at boot if grub is hiding from you so you can choose the proper kernel
<thompa> i see poepl just reinstalling from the web help
<holstein> thompa: you should have your data backedup
<thompa> i shouldnt have to do that for debian
<holstein> if you are "afraid" to reinstall, you probably dont have proper backups
<holstein> you *can* recover from this though..
<thompa> backup is not an issue
<holstein> thompa: ubuntustudio nor ubuntu are debian
<thompa> my backups of docs is fine
<thompa> just a lot of extra music files i have them elsewehre
<holstein> thompa: hows that kernel working?
<thompa> you go off topic
<thompa> nevermind
<DarkEra> O_o
<holstein> another satisfied ubuntustudio user ;)
<DarkEra> looks like it... lol
<holstein> it would be nice to know if that kernel is the issue..
<holstein> i still think it could be 3d related with unity, but i dont know what version of ubuntu that was.. or what kernel..
<holstein> seemed to be no interest in troubleshooting things that i feel comfortable troubleshooting
<DarkEra> it's sometimes easier if they could provide info about what version they run. Most users forget to mention that
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-17
<Capprentice> what is video/x-surface decoder
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-18
<zunds> ola
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello
<SonikkuAmerica> You're D3n4riu5 aren't you
<zunds> yes SonikkuAmerica
<whoo> when removing kernels that have accumulated. is it a good idea to reove and not completely remove the previous kernel ? Just in cae it needs to be reinstalled ?
<whoo> remove*
<whoo> csae*...
<whoo> case...
<whoo> Right now i still have 3.5.0-25 installed but have completely removed-17 -18 -19 -21 and -23. 3.5.0-27 is the current kernel
<whoo> Should I just dump -25  ?
<Unit193> It's recommended to keep current, and one backup you know works.
<whoo> alright thanks...so I'll keep -25 then
<whoo> Is it the kernel update that screws up when your system goes bad for no (apparent) reason then ?
<whoo> Thanks for the tip.....later
<dreamy_> hi ! could anyone please recomend me a good pc to be used with ubuntu studio  (so this means for music writing and production)
<zequence> dreamy_: Depends on what you want to do
<zequence> Ah, you said music production
<dreamy_> zequence, i think its music production and or writing
<dreamy_> recording
<dreamy_> mixing
<dreamy_> equalizing
<dreamy_> everthing
<dreamy_> soudn quality
<zequence> Well, you don't really need that much. The faster the CPU, the more FX you can have
<zequence> For audio quality, all you need is an ok audio device
<dreamy_> zequence, m-audio?>
<zequence> If you're going to use a lot of samples, like big libraries, you'll need RAM
<zequence> 8 GB is more than enough for most people
<zequence> dreamy_: USB, or PCI?
<dreamy_> m audio is ok.. i know
<zequence> M-Audio, depends on which one
<dreamy_> zequence, usb or pci? like how?
<zequence> There are usb devices, PCI devices, PCI-E devices and firewire devices
<zequence> The simplest, and cheapest is PCI
<dreamy_> zequence, ok, but what pc should i buy ?
<zequence> M-Audio Delta series is quite good
<dreamy_> could it be any ? with free slots?
<zequence> dreamy_: Is it going to be a desktop PC?
<dreamy_> yes indeed
<zequence> I usually build mine from scratch. And get my parts under 400$
<dreamy_> im not thinking of building a pc :(
<zequence> For music production, what I think is the absolutely most important thing is a silent computer, unless you are planning on having it in another room
<zequence> You can easily fix the CPU fan, by just buying a new one, and they are quite cheap, but the power supply is a different problem
<zequence> This is why I buy it in parts
<dreamy_> i was in love with fuzitsu , but i didnt liked much what was on theyr web page
<dreamy_> no im thinking about "hp:
<dreamy_> "hp" computer
<zequence> The brand doesn't matter. Only the componenets
<zequence> I would look for a silent computer, with a fairly good CPU. You don't need heavy graphics
<dreamy_> zequence, yes , but that was if i where going to build a whole computer, but  i cant
<zequence> As I said, the brand does not matter. The components do. No matter, if you are building it yourself or not
<dreamy_> i understand
<zequence> I would stay away from brands that are too custom, which make it difficult to change parts later
<dreamy_> whats even better then m-audio?
<zequence> All cards that work, and are meant for audio production are good
<zequence> All cards have different features. You'd want to choose a card that has the features you need
<zequence> Like mic amp, if you need that. Or instrument input, if that is important. If you need more than 2 channels, etc, etc
<zequence> m-audio may not have the best mic amps. But, the difference between the cards of the same price range is very small
<zequence> If you want better, it will cost a lot more
<zequence> most people would not hear the difference anyway
<zequence> Better to start small, with quality products that work
<dreamy_> zequence, this question is a bit offtopic(about what we where chatting)  .. do you think machintosh are good for my purposes?
<zequence> dreamy_: Are you talking about OSX, or just the machine
<SunStar> NOT SUPPORTED (OFFICIALLY)
<SunStar> oops
<dreamy_> zequence, whatever the machine can do, it doesnt got open source applications :( , i like those
<dreamy_> i like linux
<zequence> dreamy_: There's a difference between the actual machine, and the OS. This is why I ask, are you talking about OSX, or just the machine?
<zequence> It is possible to install Linux on it, you know
<zequence> And this is the user channel for Ubuntu Studio, not OSX
<dreamy_> i didnt know that, are you shure?
<zequence> Yes, I'm very sure
<dreamy_> and how is the actual machine?
<zequence> I'm being very subjective, by saying, I wouldn't recommend anyone to buy a Macintosh
<zequence> But, that's up to you
<dreamy_> zequence, for what main reason, shouldnt it be bought?
<zequence> The machine is more or less like any other PC or laptop, only you usually pay more for the same componenents
<dreamy_> and its not expandable... i think so
<SunStar> high price without garentee it'll take to studio. if it doesnt you gotta go the apple route which you can expect to cost you ~$3400 extra
<dreamy_> but, considering that i dont have skills to build a pc, how could i buy a build one?
<zequence> dreamy_: There are stores that build them for you
<SunStar> ^
<dreamy_> zequence, "hp" seems ok?
<SunStar> gateway is better
<SunStar> price / performance / quality. also asus and acer are good
<zequence> Except they aren't silent, most probably
<dreamy_> all those should bring some free slots...   .. to upgrade in the future..
<zequence> dreamy_: What I would do is, I would go to a local quality store that builds custom PCs. Tell them what you want is: 1. silent Power supply (max 400-500W) 2. Good CPU and silent CPU fan 3. 8GB of RAM. and the rest should be cheap
<SunStar> ^
<zequence> dreamy_: If they give you a price of more than 400-500$, it's too much
<DarkEra> to be honest.. i bought a mac in 2007 for music creation and ordered Logic express back then. Now the machine is sitting right here in a corner because 1. it can't be upgraded to the latest os X, 2 the screen shows vertical lines so it's broken, repairing it would cost me too much and 3.... I'm on linux anyway everyday. So a good advice would be to stay away from mac as far as possible dreamy_  and follow zequence his advice
<zequence> dreamy_: If you want a monster CPU, it will cost more though. And you might want to stay away from AMD bulldozer, or anything else than AMD Phenom really. Intel should be at least i5. Preferably i7 with a nice Speed. But i7 costs more
<DarkEra> i'm planning on getting myself a desktop pc in the near future myself, someone over here in Belgium has a 'web' shop and sells pc's/laptops with ubuntu or debian pre-installed. gonna have a talk with him when the time has come
<zequence> dreamy_: Actually, maybe I'm not giving you good advice on the prices now. Say, max 500€. That's what I would look for anyway
<dreamy_> zequence, you mentioned about "amd" . those processors are ok ?
<SunStar> yup
<dreamy_> quad core
<zequence> AMD phenom is ok, and cheap. But Bulldozer is not really worth it, I think.
<zequence> It performs badly, while eating lots of power
<zequence> There's also Piledriver, which should be better
<dreamy_> afterwars can i insert something like an m-audio trought an usb?
<zequence> Sure, but make sure the usb card you get will actually work before you buy it
<dreamy_> a midi card , wich im not shure what it is for
<dreamy_> how do i know linux will have drivers for my hardware?
<zequence> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/SupportedHardware
<dreamy_> ok
<zequence> http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=hardware_matrix
<zequence> More or less all existing PCI cards you can find will work
<zequence> USB is the most troublesome actually
<zequence> firewire is less convienient on laptops, since few support firewire, but on desktops, firewire might be the best choice
<zequence> aside from PCI
<zequence> I have Focusrite Sapphire Pro 40
<zequence> But, that's 8 channels, with mic amps. You might only need two
<zequence> A firewire PCI-E card is cheap too
<zequence> if your MB doesn't have it builtin
<ellon> brasileiro ai?
<ellon> preciso de ajuda com configurações de audio
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-19
<dca_> hi. good day. i have ubuntu studio 13.04 beta on a Toshiba Satellite P870. with Jack, I get xruns at anything less than 256 frames/period (Sample Rate: 48000, Periods/Buffer: 3). Its a decently-specified machine (i7, 16Gb RAM, 1Tb HD, etc), bought two weeks go. But I'm getting better performance from less well-specified, older machines. Any suggestions appreciated.
<cfhowlett> All I can is ... OMG      http://moebuntu.web.fc2.com/moestudio_eng.html
<SunStar> LOL
<smartboyhw_> ?
<SunStar> laughing at the link posted by cw
<SunStar> cf*
<smartboyhw_> OK
<ayc> hi
<smartboyhw_> Hello ayc.
<ayc> hello smart... please, help me with this
<ayc> i cant see hardware configuration tool
<holstein> ayc: what are you trying to configure?
<smartboyhw_> ayc: Which tool?
 * smartboyhw_ embraces our support guru holstein:)
<ayc> i want to see which drivers i have installed... and to configure my sound card
<holstein> ayc: you shouldnt need to configure your sound card, or much of aything
<holstein> anything*
<ayc> i havent sound
<holstein> ayc: typically, if things can be supported, they are supported "out of the box"
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ayc> i have m.audio fast track usb
<holstein> ayc: what would i do? disable the onboard audio device (if any) then the only audio device will be the fast track
<holstein> i would use pavucontrol to control the device with pulse
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<ayc> i have to disable it from bios?
<holstein> ^^ i would refer to that if i wanted to set the fast track up to be used with JACK
<holstein> ayc: i suggest that.. you dont have to
<holstein> ayc: i suggest that because it will make things easier for you.. having only one audio device to work with
<ayc> ok
<ayc> i will try
<ayc> but, in ubuntu studio, i can't have the "hardware configuration tool" linke in ubuntu?
<smartboyhw_> ayc: What tool specifically!?
<holstein> ayc: sure.. what tool are you looking for? also, keep in mind, ubuntustudio is for creating content, so our tools are geared to that
<smartboyhw_> holstein: Will you be sure on 25/4 around 14:30- 17:00 UTC
<smartboyhw_> ?
<smartboyhw_> In this channel
<ayc> ok, but is a place to view any drivers that i have installed? (for example, i use RAID, high current USB 3.0, drawing pad)
<ayc> i dont know if im using my usb with all their capabilities...
<holstein> ayc: there are many tools and places.. what are you looking for?
<holstein> ayc: as i said, if things can be supported, they usually are
<holstein> ayc: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. so that means, any tool you want is available... also, the hardware support is the same
<holstein> ayc: when i open a terminal and run "lspci -vv" i get all the information i need.. is that what you are looking for?
<ayc> ok, but in a lot of webs, talks about "hardware configuration tool", in System / preferences menu
<ayc> wait, i will try
<holstein> ayc: what tool.. share a link and i'll help you find it
<holstein> ayc: as i said, there are many tools for configuring
<ayc> it was good... is there an app that shows me the same info, by graphically?
<holstein> ayc: there are many.. what are you looking for?
<ayc> an application to see and configure all "lspci" shows, and more
<ayc> all "hardware" relative information
<holstein> ayc: you can always open the package manager of your choice and search for system info tools.. as i said, there are many
<ayc> soyy, im using a spanish version.... where are the package manager?
<holstein> ayc: there are a few of those as well.. i like synaptic but i usually use the command line
<ayc> ah, ok... now i know what are u talking about
<ayc> thanks a lot!!
<holstein> ayc: anytime.. also check #opensourcemusicians ...several of those audio devices there
<ayc> thanks again holstein!!!
<ayc> last
<ayc> i have downloaded some apps
<holstein> downloaded?
<ayc> that arent in package
<holstein> ayc: from where? and why?
<ayc> for example, OppenOffice
<holstein> ayc: you want libreoffice.. its in the repos
<holstein> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<holstein> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 29 kB, installed size 166 kB
<ayc> libreoffice <> openoffice
<holstein> ayc: libreoffice is the modern fork of openoffice.. you dont need to download it.. you just use a package manager and install libreoffice
<holstein> ayc: for the most part, you want to install from the repos.. you shouldnt need to download anything from anywhere else
<ayc> i come from W, and some terms arent familiar for me... when i put "sudo apt-get install libreoffice"...  from where "comes" the "libreoffice"???
<ayc> where is the repository?
<holstein> ayc: the official ubuntu repositories
<holstein> ayc: the place where your upgrades come from.. where all the packages are stored, and maintained for you
<ayc> ok, synaptic or gdebi?
<ayc> these are the rep?
<holstein> ayc: doesnt matter.. those are package managers
<holstein> ayc: synaptic allows you to install from your sources
<smartboyhw_> ayc: Why do you prefer OpenOffice over LibreOffice?
<ayc> i don't only want to know how to do the things, i want to know how the linux works too
<holstein> for example, to over simplify the process.. when a new firefox comes out for example, the ubuntu team would package it and put it in the official repos.. you upgrade and it comes in automaticallly.. and its been tested to work
<holstein> ayc: the "linux" is just the kernel
<ayc> there are a lot of things to learn!!!
<ayc> heheh....
<ayc> i have to go, thanks a lot to all of you,
<holstein> smartboyhw_: i dont think ayc prefers it.. i think ayc was unaware that libreoffice was the lates version
<smartboyhw_> ayc: Sure it takes a new user years to learn Linux:)
<smartboyhw_> holstein: :(
<holstein> latest*
<holstein> its not clear that libreoffice is the latest version, really
<smartboyhw_> :O
<ayc> bye!
<smartboyhw_> bye ayc;)
<Jasper_> Good evening
<thebishop> hi everyone
<contrapunctus> Hey, thebishop o.o
<thebishop> i'm getting back into linux audio after a few months off.  are there any hot new projects i should try?  i'm especially interested in options for recording with loops (already have sooperlooper)
<holstein> thebishop: sooperlooper is arguably the best, and probably most actively developed
<thebishop> holstein, yeah, it's a great piece of software, but i've had mixed results running it with a synchronized tempo
<thebishop> in the past, it's worked well unless the tempo changed
<holstein> sync it to an external source
<thebishop> yeah that's what i've done
<holstein> if its not syncing, then, its not syncing
<thebishop> also, and this may just be a limitation of midi, but there doesn't seem to be a way to stop a loop by holding in a midi control
<holstein> there wont be anything better at that
<holstein> thebishop: you can map whatever you want to whatever you want in sooperlooper
<thebishop> i have to have a separate record/overdub, and pause assignment
<holstein> midi, keyboard shortcuts.. you can stop, start.. whatever you like
<thebishop> holstein, i know, but there doesn't seem to be a concept of 'hold'
<holstein> thebishop: what are you wanting to hold?
<thebishop> at least there wasn't 9 months ago
<holstein> you can stop
<thebishop> holstein, i have a behringer FCB1010 footswitch
<holstein> so, you map something to stop
<thebishop> i'd like to have tap to record/overdub, hold to stop
<holstein> you can just hit a button, and stop
<thebishop> right
<holstein> right...
<thebishop> using twice as many inputs
<holstein> you can ask pipemanmusic in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> he just got that pedal
<holstein> anyways.. im out for a bit
<thebishop> alright thanks man
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-20
<khanfused> Can anyone assist with either some advice in JACK configuration, or a pointer to a well written *recent* guide?  I have a Line6 PodXT live (digital guitar amp) that I'm trying to get USB-plugged into my machine (ubuntu 12.10 w/ustudio ) so that the guitar signal shows up in Ardour. (cont)
<khanfused> Through various experiments I've managed to get the guitar signal to show up on Ardour's VU meters ... but it doesn't hit the recording track, and (more importantly) I don't hear the guitar through the monitors/system speakers
<SunStar> while you wait for some 1 who knows this stufff, you can also try in #jack and #opensourcemusicians
<khanfused> cool, thanks
<Edmund> Hi Guys can anyone tell me how to install "kompozer" formally knows as "UNV"
<smartboyhw> Edmund, sudo apt-get install kompozer?
<zequence> Is it in the repo?
<zequence> apt-cache search kompozer
<zequence> It's possible to download and install manually http://www.kompozer.net/
<Edmund> It not in the repo and I tried  sudo apt-get install kompozer which gives me : Reading package lists... Done
<Edmund> Building dependency tree
<Edmund> Reading state information... Done
<Edmund> E: Unable to locate package kompozer
<zequence> Edmund: You can download from their site, then unpack the tar file anywhere, and run the binary "kompozer"
<zequence> It has some dependencies though
<Edmund> Doesn't work and no clue is given about missing whatever...
<zequence> google is your friend too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484165
<smartboyhw> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<smartboyhw> zequence, ^ :P
<zequence> http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.04/?q=kompozer
<zequence> smartboyhw: I guess you didn't notice I also answered his question, while I told him how I found the answer
<smartboyhw> zequence, reminder only:)
<zequence> smartboyhw: Please, don't remind me
<smartboyhw> ....
<Edmund> done all that, doest't work!
<smartboyhw> Edmund, :O
<zequence> Edmund: The package is meant for Ubuntu 10.04, but it may work on newer
<Edmund> I want it on unbuntustudio ( beta2 )
<zequence> Edmund: I'm looking up the dependencies, hold on
<zequence> It's claiming that a dependency is missing, even when it isn't
<smartboyhw> zequence, which?
<zequence> smartboyhw: Are you also looking at this?
<smartboyhw> zequence, no. I'm helping out the UbuntuKylin guys to understand the difficult administration of the ISO QA Tracker:P
<zequence> Then why ask?
<smartboyhw> zequence, I rather think the app set the install location wrong
<smartboyhw> For example, it looks at the dependency like /opt/bin/zequence, but actually it is in /usr/bin/zequence, etc.
<smartboyhw> Maybe
<zequence> smartboyhw: It's trying to find a runtime library, and yes, probably looking in the wrong place
<smartboyhw> zequence, Edmund what happened is that somebody requested removal of kompozer in 12.10
<smartboyhw> and of course, 13.04
<smartboyhw> zequence, I rather would want to download https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kompozer_0.8%7Eb3.dfsg.1-0.1ubuntu2_amd64.deb and dpkg -i it
<smartboyhw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kompozer
<smartboyhw> Edmund, ^
<smartboyhw> At least that's a 12.04 binary
<smartboyhw> For reference: Bug 1065547
<ubottu> bug 1065547 in kompozer (Ubuntu) "Please remove kompozer from quantal" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065547
<smartboyhw> It's actually reported by micahg:O
<zequence> It's no longer maintained in Debian. That is why it's removed
<zequence> I think my problem has to do with this being a 64bit system
<smartboyhw> multiarch!!!!
<smartboyhw> LOL
<zequence> I can confirm that installing the .deb packages smartboyhw linked to will work
<smartboyhw> zequence, \o/
<zequence> Edmund: Download and install in this order https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kompozer-data_0.8%7Eb3.dfsg.1-0.1ubuntu2_all.deb
<zequence> Edmund: If 64bit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kompozer_0.8%7Eb3.dfsg.1-0.1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<zequence> Edmund: if 32bit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kompozer_0.8%7Eb3.dfsg.1-0.1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<zequence> The command to install from command line is: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<zequence> Edmund: Actually, you might want to start with: sudo apt-get install libatk1.0-0 libc6 libcairo2 libfontconfig1 libfreetype6 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 libglib2.0-0 libgtk2.0-0 libidl0 libnspr4 libnss3 libpango1.0-0 libpng12-0 libstdc++6 libx11-6 libxft2 libxinerama1 libxrender1 libxt6 zlib1g
<zequence> Then download and install the two packages
<Edmund> Now I get :
<Edmund>  sudo dpkg -i kompozer_0.8~b3.dfsg.1-0.1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Edmund> Selecting previously unselected package kompozer.
<Edmund> (Reading database ... 311978 files and directories currently installed.)
<Edmund> Unpacking kompozer (from kompozer_0.8~b3.dfsg.1-0.1ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
<Edmund> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of kompozer:
<Edmund>  kompozer depends on kompozer-data; however:
<Edmund>   Package kompozer-data is not installed.
<Edmund> dpkg: error processing kompozer (--install):
<Edmund>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Edmund> Processing triggers for menu ...
<Edmund> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<smartboyhw> Edmund, install kompozer-data first
<Edmund> Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ...
<Edmund> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf-2.index...
<Edmund> Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
<Edmund> Processing triggers for gnome-menus ...
<Edmund> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Edmund>  kompozer
<smartboyhw> !paste | Edmund
<ubottu> Edmund: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<smartboyhw> Edmund, install the -data first
<smartboyhw> Then install the main thing
<zequence> Edmund: Read the whole text I wrote. Start with the dependencies, then install the packages in the right order
<zequence> Edmund: At this point, you might want to start with fixing your apt: sudo apt-get install -f
<zequence> Edmund: Then the dependencies: sudo apt-get install libatk1.0-0 libc6 libcairo2 libfontconfig1 libfreetype6 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 libglib2.0-0 libgtk2.0-0  libidl0 libnspr4 libnss3 libpango1.0-0 libpng12-0 libstdc++6 libx11-6 libxft2 libxinerama1 libxrender1 libxt6 zlib1g
<zequence> And then the packages - in the right order
<Edmund> Wowie, Thank you guys! I can open kompozer, great!
<smartboyhw> Edmund, zequence \o/
<is_null> hi all, if i just want to use ardour then i might as well install ubuntu and setup jack2 myself ? or is there anything else that ubuntu studio provides ?
<zequence> is_null: Add yourself to audio group, in order to get realtime privilege
<zequence> is_null: Also, if you require low latency, install linux-lowlatency
<zequence> is_null: Of course, you also need to answer "yes", when asked about realtime prio when installing jackd
<is_null> thanks zequence, so ubuntu + a low latency kernel + jack2 is as good as ubuntu studio for ardour ?
<smartboyhw> is_null: well yes
<zequence> smartboyhw: He was asking me
<is_null> ah ok, thanks
<zequence> is_null: And adding yourself to audio group
<zequence> is_null: Also, we have swappiness turned down to 10. It's at 60 by default
<zequence> is_null: You can adjust swappiness in /etc/sysctl.conf
<khanfused> I'd asked last night - but fell off line and couldn't see if anyone answered -- Can anyone assist with either some advice in JACK configuration, or a pointer to a well written *recent* guide?   I have a Line6 PodXT live (digital guitar amp) that I'm trying to get USB-plugged into my machine (ubuntu 12.10 w/ustudio ) so that the guitar signal shows up in Ardour. (cont)
<khanfused> rough various experiments I've managed to get the guitar signal to show up on Ardour's VU meters ... but it doesn't hit the recording track, and (more importantly) I don't hear the guitar through the monitors/system speakers (the important part right now -- some day I'll actually buy an amp with speakers :-)  )
<zequence> khanfused: Could you do this in a terminal, and post the results on http://paste.ubuntu.com: cat /proc/asound/cards
<zequence> Then post the link here
<khanfused> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724947/
<zequence> khanfused: So, this is the ID name for your USB device "PODxtLive". We'll use that later
<zequence> khanfused: How do you usually start jack?
<khanfused> I re-did the experiments (mostly by noodling my way through) today.  I either start up qjackCtl or Patchage, and that starts the jack services
<khanfused> today it's patchage -- in both cases I've had accidental successes, but today patchage has me getting signal to Ardour's master channel. (That could be me being a n00b about patching/setup)
<zequence> khanfused: problem with starting patchage, if jack isn't running, is that it will start jackd, while qjackctl with default settings will start jackdbus, so you'll have two jacks running
<khanfused> ... ah
<khanfused> I have the 1 running - jackd
<khanfused> just checked
<zequence> khanfused: I'd use qjackctl to start jack, and then if you prefer patchage, start it afterwards
<zequence> or, let me check patchage..
<zequence> khanfused: patchage will read your settings in ~/.jackdrc
<zequence> khanfused: Could you post the results from: cat ~/.jackdrc
<zequence> It's just one line
<khanfused> /usr/bin/jackd -p 128 -R -P 60 -T -d alsa -n 2 -r 44100 -p 1024 -d hw:1,0
<zequence> khanfused: Close patchage, then kill jack: killall jackd
<khanfused> done
<khanfused> and of course ardour complains about losing its friend :-)
<zequence> khanfused: Then, replace "hw:1,0" with "hw:PODxtLive", without the quotes, and make sure you add hw:
<zequence> in .jackdrc
<zequence> or, to test it directly from the terminal: jackd -d alsa -d hw:PODxtLive
<khanfused> file edited
<zequence> khanfused: The order of the cards may change at each boot, so when you start patchage, there's no saying which card is started, if the .jackdrc says hw:1
<zequence> khanfused: Try the command first, to see if jack will start: jackd -d alsa -d hw:PODxtLive
<khanfused> want a pastebin of the results?
<zequence> khanfused: Not if it worked
<khanfused> seemed to
<khanfused> none of the outputs screamed 'error'
<zequence> If it didn't stop, it worked
<zequence> You can shut it down with Ctrl+C
<zequence> khanfused: So, now, patchage will always start jack with your usb device
<zequence> khanfused: As for getting a signal into Ardour, you just need to make sure your Line6 is connected to the correct Ardour input. You can do that in patchage, or Qjackctl -> Connect
<zequence> khanfused: btw, if you want qjackctl to also start hw:PODxtLive, you'll need to add it manually to Qjackctl -> Setup -> "Interface"
<zequence> khanfused: And about monitoring. One easy way is to just connect your System input to your System output
<zequence> khanfused: All though, you can set monitoring in Ardour too. I haven't yet tried it, but it's usually not too complicated once you find the right buttons or settings
<khanfused> 'finding the right settings' seems to be the fun part :-) ... still trying to recreate what I did in patchage earlier -- whether or not it's correct.  in Patchage the pod doesn't seem to want to connect to anythign but ardour's control/mcu/seq channels
<khanfused> which I think (from what I read) those three and the POD are considered alsa sources (green highlight)
<zequence> khanfused: Those are not audio signals
<khanfused> didn't think so
<zequence> khanfused: So, you're probably connecting its midi interface
<zequence> khanfused: Usually, the audio interface is called System
<khanfused> capture 1 and capture 2
<khanfused> (for system)
<zequence> Those would be inputs
<zequence> so, connect one or both captures to ardours inputs
<khanfused> and doing that gave me VU on the master channel
<zequence> dependning if you'll be recording stereo or not. Pods have stereo FX, which is why you'd sometimes want to do that
<khanfused> I only dropped one guitar track down in ardour -- I assume that's why I have only one ardour guitar input
<zequence> khanfused: In Ardour, create a new channel. Then, connect your Pod to that channel
<zequence> the more channels you add to ardour, the more inputs it'll get
<zequence> I gotta go, but I'm sure you'll get the hang of it. good luck
<khanfused> thanks!
<studio-user966> hi there :-)
<studio-user966> i try Ubuntustudio so here i am :-)
<studio-user966> it is installing ... hahaha while i am here and watch The Big Bangtheory :D
<studio-user966> as we know Ubuntu is Sheldons favoritedistribution
<SunStar> i did not know that
<studio-user966> but does say that in S3 '3
<studio-user966> but does say that in S3 '22
<SunStar> i only watch when im too lazy to turn the channel  :P
<zequence> Who's Sheldon?
<SunStar> a character on TV's The Big Bang Theory
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-21
<ornj> Any idea how I might take a snapshot from my Ricoh webcam on my Vaio laptop, which I'm not really even sure is being recognized/mounted/whatever?
<zequence> I have a Vaio where the cam is not supported
<zequence> ornj: Try cheese. If it doesn't find your cam, there's still a chance you can enable it
<zequence> ornj: You'll need to google for it. I know some Vaios may enable their cams
<ornj> yeah, i'm googling...
<ornj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1891429
<ornj> 'zat mean it's not supported on linux/with 12.04?
<zequence> ornj: I don't know exactly which cam you have, but according to that thread, someone got it working in the end, just by updating the system. This was before 12.04 was released, so whatever cam he had should work with 12.04
<zequence> ornj: Did you try cheese?
<ornj> I did. Black screen.
<ornj> wtf
<ornj> It does seem to show the device correctly as /dev/video0 though
<ornj> So... I dunno. I'm way out of my league/in over my head, here
<zequence> I'm really not an expert on cams and drivers, but it seems the cam is supported
<zequence> Just that the driver may not be doing what you'd want it to do, perhaps
<zequence> I would find out what the driver is called, and google about that too
<ornj> tnx
<ornj> So, I downloaded some firmware thingie... but it said "Failed to find any supported webcams"?
<ornj> following the step-by-step I found online
<ornj> or do we think it's already got the correct firmware 'cause cheese recognized it on /dev/video0?
<doebi> well it seems like my installation is stuck at "copying logs"
<smartboyhw> doebi: Which version?
<doebi> 12.10
<smartboyhw> And stuck at "copying logs"? That's a 1st
<doebi> it says Disabling CD in sources.list
<smartboyhw> doebi: Report a bug against ubiquity please
<smartboyhw> doebi: It should
<doebi> i dont have a cd drive at all
<smartboyhw> doebi: No no no it thinks of your USB drive as an CD image.
<smartboyhw> No worries on that part.
<doebi> k. how can i finish install now?
<smartboyhw> doebi: Hmm it shouldn't be stuck.
<smartboyhw> doebi: Try if an Ubuntu image works, if it does install the Ubuntu Studio packages post-installation.
<doebi> meh
<doebi> dont want to reinstall
<doebi> installing desktop version would also result in having unity
<smartboyhw> doebi: Meh we really can't do much if it freezes (we don't do continuous builds of 12.10 now)
<smartboyhw> doebi: Try 13.04 Beta 2 is also a solution.
<doebi> hmm..
<doebi> i thought of it first...
<smartboyhw> doebi: It's relatively stable now. Or, just wait for four days till 13.04 releases.
<doebi> i can upgrade beta to stable later, right?
<smartboyhw> doebi: Sure, it is just sudo apt-get upgrade :)
<doebi> well + sudo apt-get update i guess
<smartboyhw> yep.
<doebi> well my current problem is, that my pc is stuck and i dont have another pc to create a new bootabke usb
<smartboyhw> doebi: Well then. Maybe try re-running the whole installation again.
<smartboyhw> doebi: Just to know, what architecture are you installing and what computer it is?
<doebi> amd64
<doebi> board: MSI Z77A-G43
<smartboyhw> doebi: Do you have Secure Boot and UEFI on?
<doebi> cpu: i7 3770k
<doebi> didnt check
<doebi> i thought i would encounter probs upon start
<doebi> and there werent so i thought its fine
<smartboyhw> doebi: Yeah it would have then.
<smartboyhw> doebi: Try re-running the whole process and mark UEFI and Secure Boot OFF before installing.
<smartboyhw> Mark them off in the BIOS OPTIOB
<doebi> will do
<smartboyhw> s/OPTIOB/OPTION/
<smartboyhw> doebi: Thanks!
<doebi> there is no option for secure boot
<doebi> and uefi is 8th in boot device order
<smartboyhw> doebi: Hmm then that isn't the problem then
<doebi> i reinstalled now
<doebi> same stuck
<doebi> killed pc
<doebi> rebooted and fine
<smartboyhw> doebi: \o/
<doebi> the distro is all buggy
<doebi> bothing is working
<smartboyhw> doebi: Proof!?
<smartboyhw> doebi: I'm sure Ubuntu Studio isn't really buggy
<DarkEra> if nothing is working then i ask myself how you are here on irc, unless you're on another machine :D
<DarkEra> what version is it you're using?
<smartboyhw> DarkEra, he's using 12.10 and he's on mobile I think.
<DarkEra> ok, thanks for letting know smartboyhw :)
<doebi> darkera: i am here using my irssi session my server
<smartboyhw> DarkEra: (doebi) darkera: i am here using my irssi session my server
<smartboyhw> You missed that sentence here:)
<zequence> doebi: Disabling CD means, it's disabling the CD repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list .CD means whatever medium you are using to install with, so it could be USB
<doebi> well good to know. but does it solve my problem?
<zequence> doebi: It's unlikely you will find issues with Ubuntu Studio concerning installation that you won't find with at least Xubuntu, and maybe also any other Ubuntu flavor
<smartboyhw> doebi: You need to tell us what "everything" is buggy.
<zequence> doebi: Did you check the medium for corruption?
<doebi> me: booting, update manager: i have updates, me confirms, update manager: i am stuck
<doebi> me rebooting. same problem
<doebi> me trying to create startup disk. usb disk is full , me erasing. ersser stucks "unknown filesxstem"
<zequence> doebi: I'm sorry you are having problems, but just remember, we are volunteers working on this project. I'm the project lead, and will happily help you with any problems you may have. Did you check the install medium for corruption?
<doebi> me switching to colleagues pc(windows) fornating disk, transfering image (all working fine)
<doebi> so medium is fine
<zequence> doebi: Did you check the ISO for corruption?
<doebi> nope. my torrent client did
<doebi> anytime i am troubleshooting linux indtakls i hear of checkng iso.. <.<
<doebi> no better solutions?
<zequence> doebi: You said your install got stuck
<doebi> i should switch back to win
<zequence> doebi: Well, I'm sure Gates will be on IRC every to give you support, if you do
<doebi> well. know what. he doesnt need to. cause install works on win
<zequence> doebi: As I said, we're volunteers. If you have a problem, let us know. We don't need the attitude
<zequence> Yeah, Win always works ;)
<zequence> I'll go and do something constructive..
<doebi> i rly appreciate ur work and want to contribute
<doebi> otherwise i wont be here
<doebi> but its so frustrating when u spend whole day installing with tons of sticks
<doebi> and nth is working
<doebi> i installed standard ubuntu now. and so far it went fine
<doebi> currently updating
<zequence> The internal parts of how that works is not much different between Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio.
<funkyHat> doebi: if that works for you then I would suggest just installing the relevant packages from ubuntustudio - it's the same base after all
<doebi> funkyhat: thats the idea
<doebi> i realized one bug
<doebi> on hd encryption pw prompt. i have graphic bugs
<doebi> but when entering pw and hitting enter all works
<doebi> just for the record, i never said win works all the time. but at least installation works
<doebi> do you guys need any more details on my system for recovering the bug?
<doebi> my guess its cause of the ssd
<funkyHat> doebi: if you could file the bug yourself that would be the most help. `ubuntu-bug plymouth` in a terminal
<funkyHat> doebi: that way it will collect various details about your hardware and attach them to the bug automatically
<funkyHat> (I'm guessing the issue is with plymouth as I think that's what draws the encryption password prompt)
<doebi> actually i was taking about the stuck at install bug
<doebi> i kind like the grsphucs bug. its scaring ppl away if they try to access my pc :D
<doebi> ah finally a REAL keyboard again :D
<doebi> ok i crashed default ubuntu aswell
<doebi> compiz crashed twice
<noobie-user385> hi!
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-14
<pedrucho> can anyone help me opening plugin manager in ardour?
<pedrucho> i found out ty
<TerranceWarrior> distrozapper
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> I am working with the lmms community and currently there was an issue with the wrong branch being packaged and ended up in 14.04 are there any packagers in here for a little bit of a discussion please
<wachin> Now I find the program JackEQ which is what I needed
<wachin> Only one question, I use Ardour2 to record my voice when made karaoke, do you know if are some patch for Ardour3 because not working the export audio
<wachin> yesterday I installed Ardour 3 from AVLinux http://bandshed.net/avlinux6-debs/ , thinking that perhaps working, but no, not working
<wachin> Let me ask you if Ardour3 export as audio, either in FLAC, WAV or OGV, to some of you
<zequence> eagles0513875: Really?
<zequence> eagles0513875: We weren't involved more than in testing it and supporting its inclusion
<zequence> eagles0513875: What's wrong with it?
<eagles0513875> zequence: i found out the issue and i am working on resolving it. as there are features that are in 14.04 version that were in master only and the person who made the package used the wrong branch.  I have a solution alreaady but it will require waiting until 14.10 is open for new software and releasing a 1.0.1 version and SRU it to 14.04
<eagles0513875> zequence: has features which are still super duper buggy which should not have been there like watsyn and monstro for example as well as some FX channel stuff that is still a WIP
<zequence> eagles0513875: Ok. Yeah, better SRU that then.
<eagles0513875> Maybe instead waiting until 14.10 cycle starts maybe SRU it now the package builder already has a package built
<eagles0513875> needs some further discussion
<eagles0513875> i wish one thing big for LMMS it becomes RT safe. there was a dev working on a new core but the problem he has is time to integrate it :(
<eagles0513875> ill be back
<zequence> eagles0513875: I'm going to ask to rebuild our ISO within a day or two, so if you want to try get it in before that, it would work for Ubuntu Studio.
<zequence> eagles0513875: If you file a bug report, I can help promoting the cause of uploading it
<eagles0513875> zequence: ok I will keep you updated but if we SRU 1.0.1 how long will an SRU take?
<zequence> None of the Ubuntu Studio devs have upload rights currently, so we have to rely on others
<eagles0513875> thats no problem the problem that cropped up is our packager is still a novice in this respect
<eagles0513875> ill be back as i need to relocate and we can continue the discussion
<zequence> eagles0513875: There is a slight chance you can do that now, within one day. But, otherwise, we need to wait until the development of 14.10 starts, upload the new version and then SRU it. That may take a few weeks, depending
<zequence> In either case, we will announce known issues with the final release and ask users to be patient for updates
<eagles0513875> zequence: thanks :) that would be appreciated
<TerranceWarrior> I do miss the old yellow sun. :(
<eagles0513875> zequence: are there any developers in here right now?
<zequence> eagles0513875: I'm one
<eagles0513875> zequence: would you be up for helping out lmms with something which we greatly need?
<zequence> eagles0513875: I can't upload it (none of the Ubuntu Studio devs have upload rights), but I can help promote it's cause, and test it
<eagles0513875> zequence: has nothign to do with this issue at this stage
<eagles0513875> zequence: you mentioned a bug earlier should I file a bug against lmms
<zequence> eagles0513875: If you are willing to go though with doing a bug report, explaining the reasons for the upload and so forth, I can help making a case for it
<eagles0513875> ok.
<zequence> eagles0513875: Do a bug report. Explain the reasons. Link to the package source. Then, subscribe ubuntu-release and ubuntu-sponsors
<eagles0513875> ok one step at a time here lol
<eagles0513875> zequence: do i file the bug here or on the lmms page on launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lmms
<zequence> eagles0513875: That link will do fine
<eagles0513875> Would i need to specify the stuff that should not be in there?
<eagles0513875> zequence: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lmms/+bug/1307591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307591 in lmms (Ubuntu) "LMMS 1.0 baed off the wrong branch" [Undecided,New]
<eagles0513875> if you want to comment there feel free to comment there.
<eagles0513875> what is the next stage zequence
<zequence> eagles0513875: You have a bzr branch with the source for the new package?
<eagles0513875> zequence: we have one problem though
<eagles0513875> I believe we do but not sure if its up to date
<zequence> eagles0513875: Oh, we could head over to #ubuntustudio-devel btw (since this is a bit off topic here)
<eagles0513875> as we use git
<eagles0513875> ok zequence
<yorwos> hi all , ubuntu 13.10 , running dispalgui 1.7.5.7 to calibrate my monitor with spyder4 , it makes the profile but it wont install it , it says "Failed to import file. The profile was not added in time." any guess what to do ?
<yorwos> the dispalgui is updated last version , not the stock ubuntu studio (didnt know i have it in first place heh)
<yorwos> is there any other way to install to system the profile dispalgui created ? the icc file is created i see many files inside a folder with the profile name i gave
<yorwos> should i try get the older version of dispalgui that ub.studio came with and try to install the icc from it ?
<zequence> yorwos: I have a feeling not many here use that tool
<zequence> None of the devs are particularly into graphics
<delt> oops
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-15
<delt> Help, my "jack sink" virtual audio device disappeared :(
<delt> ok, got it back... had to edit the pulseaudio config file to load modules.. wonder how it was working before, without those lines..??????
<cfhowlett> delt magicjack?
<delt> jackdbus
<delt> what does magicjack even have to do with...bah nm :3
<zequence> delt: pulseaudio was loading the module by default. But, it didn't create the sink and source unless it got a message from dbus, yes
<zequence> I guess you are using jackd now instead?
<zequence> the module works with jackd2, but not with jackd1
<delt> ps xau | grep jack shows jackdbus
<delt> trying to run jackdbus --version says: jackdbus should be auto-executed by D-Bus message bus daemon. \n If you want to run it manually anyway, specify "auto" as only parameter
<zequence> delt: try using the tool jack_control instead
<zequence> it's a python tool that sends commands via dbus to jackdbus
<delt> replaces qjackctl?
<delt> ah, nope..
<zequence> no, it's a command line tool to control jackdbus. You still probably prefer some form of connections gui
<delt> yeah... figuring out device ID's and using them command-line is a bit awkward
<delt> so the "connect" box in qjackctl is very useful, yes
<delt> but, ...is there a command-line equivalent to clicking "set as fallback" on a device in pavucontrol?
<delt> so i can put it in my .xprofile or something, and not have to select it each time i boot / login
<delt> ?
<zequence> there's pactl
<delt> ah, nice..seems like it can do exactly what i need
<delt> [pts/11][user@phobos]:~$ pactl set-default-sink askldfjllaksdf
<delt> Failure: No such entity
<delt> same with jack instead of aksdlfjasdfja
<zequence> what is aksdl..?
<delt> ah, got it from "pactl list" ... the command i need is: pactl set-default-sink jack_out
<delt> :) thanks for the info!
<zequence> np
<delt> oh, and this would probably help for recording too: pactl set-default-source jack_in
<delt> why not make it the default in the distro, to have all this audio stuff already set up out-of-the-box?
<delt> ie. jackd/jackdbus running, pulseaudio jack-sink module loaded, ...?
<zequence> 14.04 will get an update later where this will be possible
<delt> ah, awesome.
<delt> question: is there a package that provides native VNC support to Xorg? As opposed to a program like x0vncserver that continually polls the frame buffer?
<delt> i downloaded "tigerVNC" from sourceforge, but the source code won't build, and the binary linux package contains a module in the form of libvnc.la ...which X doesn't seem to be able to load
<hansford> I am having problems with Guitarix......tried everything and cant get audio in or out
<hansford> anyone here uses guitarix?  I having problems here
<holstein> hansford: i have
<holstein> hansford: do you have JACK running properly?
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<hansford> not sure.....
<holstein> hansford: ok.. that will be step one
<holstein> hansford: learn to use, and configure jack.. otherwise, guitarix wont work properly
<holstein> jack will be running on your machine, and allowing you to route your guitar into and out of guitarix
<holstein> if you have an internal audio device, you likely wont get low enough latency to use it for live effects processing
<hansford> i have u-control uca222 as external audio device
<holstein> guitarman in #opensourcemusicians has one of those
<holstein> it'll do, but, it likely wont be low enough for effects processing of live signal
<holstein> i would suggest unplugging the USB device, and learning jack with the internal device
<holstein> *then* learn to run JACK on the USB device.. then move on the guitarix
<hansford> ok....\
<BobbyMac> question,  am I on crack if I want to use Studio w/ Unity?
<BobbyMac> just updated to 14.04 studio from 13.10 Gnome
<zequence> BobbyMac: You can use which ever DE you want
<BobbyMac> yeah,  was looking to see if there were any religions or major bugs
<BobbyMac> thx
<BobbyMac> wow,  948 MB additional disk used
<weedlight> Hi, I just installed ubuntustudio and wondering about broken links while compiling my application.
<holstein> weedlight: ok.. let us know if you have a question
<weedlight> Yes, I have a question. I can compile it with most common distributions except ubuntustudio
<holstein> weedlight: it, being, your application.. and you created it, and can compile it on everything but ubuntu?
<weedlight> it's a gtk application. do you have a automake howto
<holstein> i dont, but ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. so, any documentation for ubuntu is relevant
<weedlight> namely: debian, opensuse and fedora
<weedlight> is there something special for ubuntu
<holstein> anything debian should be relevant.. i would just get in the larger ubuntu community and see
<weedlight> https://sourceforge.net/p/ags/code/HEAD/tree/
<holstein> nothing about ubuntustudio is specifically breaking your application
<weedlight> what's wrong with my configure.ac
<holstein> i assure you i dont know, and i dont expect you to get that answer here.. though, in a larger ubuntu community channel or mailing list, or general linux channel, you may
<weedlight> do you recommend a reboot for installation of gtk+-2.0
<weedlight> I just reboot ... cu
<weedlight> doesn't work
<holstein> you might need to elaboarate in another channel
<holstein> "doesnt work" is just a statement
<weedlight> /home/joel/ags-code/./src/ags/X/ags_listing_editor.c:75: Nicht definierter Verweis auf `g_type_register_static'
<weedlight> seems like problem with linker
<weedlight> What channel would you recommend
<holstein> weedlight: ?
<holstein> weedlight: still the main ubuntu one
<holstein> weedlight: and maybe a general linux one, or programming
<holstein> weedlight: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu,a nd is based on debian
<holstein> anything for ubuntu will be relevant,a nd anything for debian should be able to be used
<holstein> weedlight: when i say "anything for", im refering to information
<weedlight> I didn't have problem with linker on other platforms
<holstein> weedlight: i hear you, and this is just not the channel to address that
<weedlight> ok, sorry
<holstein> weedlight: no need to be sorry
<holstein> im not kicking you out
<weedlight> what are you talking about on this channel
<holstein> im just saying, we dont talk about that here, and you will be sitting here, with just me for a *long* time
<holstein> weedlight: ubuntustudio specificially
<holstein> weedlight: setting up JACK, audio production.. video application questions.. etc
<holstein> weedlight: your issue is the same for main ubuntu, so why limit the search?
<weedlight> libtool was missing, thx
<holstein> cheers..
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-16
<hansford> holstein, thanks for the help....it was the in /output device name....
<flosen> hi
<flosen> is there some you know I can remove the last session restore in ubuntu studio
<ely> hi, i search a way to made animation random video fx or on sound
<k-oswald> Hello
<k-oswald> Can so help me install my scarlett 2i2 on ubuntu?
<ely> #vsxu
<ely> joint #VSXu
<Valemop> Hola. ¿Alguien de habla hispana?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Valemop> Thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-17
<staxxx> I've been searching the web, tutorials and all but still couldn find a way to connect my laptop to my desktop. both run linux os and i'd like to login trhu terminal and execute commands and copy files between machines. any help please?
<holstein> staxxx: there are many ways to do that
<holstein> !ssh | staxxx
<ubottu> staxxx: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<holstein> ^ i use ssh on my local lan for *all* machines.. and on many remote servers
<holstein> i can connect through the terminal and scp files, or connect to the ssh server via sftp with something like filezilla or gigolo
<holstein> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<holstein> !gigolo
<staxxx> Its all to complicated since there are many ways I cant seem to get it right. I dont have  a modem both machines connect to the internet via hot stop
<holstein> !info gigolo
<staxxx> hotpot
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1+dfsg-1 (saucy), package size 143 kB, installed size 753 kB
<staxxx> gigolo connects via a gui right?
<staxxx> I'd like to log in via terminal ad execute commands for example shut down my desktop trhu my laptop
<holstein> staxxx: ssh requires network connection, though, you can test locally to see if the server is working
<holstein> staxxx: you want ssh
<holstein> staxxx: if your machine is not connected to a network, you wont access it from a network
<staxxx> Any place with a good and simple tutorial?
<holstein> you address the connectivity, and use ssh
<staxxx> both machines connect to a hotspot
<holstein> staxxx: sure.. the link i gave is a *great* start
<holstein> and "setup ssh server on ubuntu" link should be fine, such as http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/setup-openssh-server-on-ubuntu-linux/
<holstein> staxxx: you can either use the hotspots like this, or not
<staxxx> ok thanks I'll check the link
<holstein> staxxx: nothing about linux is preventing you from connecting
<holstein> staxxx: i have configured a few hotspots that allow port forwarding, and a few that do not
<holstein> i suggest getting a cheapo router (*any* cheap/free router from anywhere), and connect the 2 machines and test/learn about ssh that way
<staxxx> I'll start the journey
<staxxx> It's the linux way I guess... But I enjoy it
<holstein> what is?
<holstein> your hotspots have nothing to do with the OS you are using
<staxxx> searching, reading
<staxxx> learning
<holstein> you would need to forward ports for samba, or ftp, or whatever else
<staxxx> yes I guess so. I get around with computers pretty well but networking is my handicap
<holstein> otherwise, just use dropbox, or some other tool that solves this for you
<staxxx> dropbox won't allow me to execute commands from one machine to another
<staxxx> I've been really into writting scripts lately and I'd like to execute my scripts from one machine to another
<holstein> staxxx: just keep in mind, networking is independent of operating systems
<staxxx> It's not really as much as transfering files between machines, is more about logging in remotedly via termminal and executing commands
<staxxx> yes ok
<staxxx> I wrote  a sricpt that shuts down the machine at a given time. for example if I leave the house and forget to turn off the desktop i'd like to use my laptop to login remotedly and turn of the desktop
<staxxx> sorry for the typos
<staxxx> hello everyone. I just woke up to find that my ubuntustudio desktop lost its workplaces. now i have only one and can't add anymore. what happened? yesterday was working just fine???
<staxxx> These kind of thing I just can't understand
<staxxx> Today I turned it on and all was fine and sudenly lost the workplaces and the desktop is acting funny
<staxxx> what is this???
<staxxx> any help please?? this is very unreliable for serous work. suddenly all is messed up
<cfhowlett> staxxx acting "funny"? means ... what?
<staxxx> only one workplace
<cfhowlett> staxxx and screenshots
<staxxx> can't add more
<staxxx> windows dont show the x close button
<staxxx> I'm about to give a class now and this happens
<cfhowlett> staxxx guess that your xfce4 (windows environment) got fragged ...
<staxxx> how??
<cfhowlett> staxxx 12.04???
<staxxx> how can this happen? how can i prevent this? I need to work
<staxxx> yes 12.04
<staxxx> I know when its me tweaking and messing the system but this happened without my intervention
<staxxx> any help on how to fix this?
<staxxx> .............
<cfhowlett> staxxx my suggestion would be to nuke your xfce3 settings and reset to default
<staxxx> how thats cool. how do i do that?
<cfhowlett> staxxx go to your /home and display .hidden folders
<staxxx> done
<staxxx> what next?
<cfhowlett> staxxx wait 1 looking for the xfce4   configuration files
<staxxx> ok
<staxxx> thank you
<cfhowlett> staxxx go it:   /home/.confg/xfce4   and xfce4-dict    rename those, e.g. xfce4BACKUP    then logout/login and reset
<staxxx> rename both folders?
<cfhowlett> staxxx yea we want them both to reset
<biombidil> salut
<biombidil> morning
<holstein> staxxx: unreliable? you are the only one losing workspaces, so, try and not assume its a shortcoming of the OS\
<cfhowlett> biombidil greetings
<holstein> staxxx: you may prefer using something you are more familiar with? such as unity from main ubuntu with the studio tools?
<holstein> staxxx: what desktop environment are you coming from?
<zequence> the only thing in life you can rely on is that you can't rely on anything :)
<biombidil> ubuntu studio
<biombidil> 12
<cfhowlett> biombidil what is your actual question?
<biombidil> how can i update vlc
<cfhowlett> biombidil sudo apt-get install vlc
<biombidil> thanks
<zequence> vlc is not updated to new versions, it only gets bug fixes
<zequence> if you want the most recent version, one way to do that is add a PPA that has it
<biombidil> but i do not know how to use the command line interface
<holstein> biombidil: you dont have to
<zequence> Like this one https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/stable-daily
<holstein> biombidil: you can use the package manager of your choice to add/install vlc, then the update manager of your choice to update the pacakges to the most recent version in the repositories/source
<holstein> sources*
<zequence> They don't get updated to the most recent version holstein
<holstein> biombidil: if you want a newer version, you can add a PPA, or ask vlc for a version
<zequence> just security updates
<zequence> Like I said, one way to do it is add a PPA, like the one I just linked to
<biombidil> thanks
<holstein> biombidil: you would want to use the terminal/commandline to add that ppa.. though, you can add the sources with a GUI if you prefer
<holstein> i suggest using the latest from the repos, and not adding a ppa
<zequence> biombidil: If you want to add that PPA (but, understand that it changes your system), do: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/stable-daily
<biombidil> for each intervention
<zequence> then, just update your system
<zequence> The good thing about that PPA is it only contains updates to vlc packages, not other things
<zequence> So, you will only be changing vlc. Nothing else
<biombidil> i want to implement the file system with c language
<biombidil> excuse for  my english i am francophone
<marbangens> I get 404 not found when I try to download ubuntu studio beta 2
<holstein> marbangens: ok.. i suggest not doing that
<holstein> marbangens: i suggest a little patience, and just get main 14.04 when its released
<holstein> marbangens: the servers are getting hammered right now
<marbangens> okej
<staxxx> hey holstein I'm back remember me?
<holstein> staxxx: no.. but welcome
<staxxx> :)
<staxxx> the guy with the desktop messed up
<holstein> lol
<staxxx> yes
<holstein> like that clears it up any ;)
<staxxx> humm lol
<staxxx> let me recap
<staxxx> Today I turned on my laptop and everything was fine until I opened a few windows and my workplaces dissapeared, now I have only one (and can't add anymore) and the windows are funny with no borders with the x to clese them and so on
<holstein> sounds like a 3d issue, or a graphics or x crash
<holstein> sounds like you are trying to use compiz with XFCE
<staxxx> you suggested something relatet to xfce
<staxxx> well I did use it! now you mentioned it I remember
<staxxx> but it was a few days ago
<holstein> staxxx: so, dont do that
<staxxx> ok now I know what caused it
<holstein> staxxx: undo whatevrer you did to force compiz, get your system back to default, and test
<staxxx> finally
<staxxx> tahnk you
<staxxx> thank you
<holstein> then, we can try and addresss what you need from copmiz
<holstein> i didnt say compiz becuase we dont ship it
<staxxx> I made  a few changes but It was a few days ago. Is it normal to only crash today?
<holstein> staxxx: its not "normal" to use compiz with xfce
<staxxx> ok now I know
<holstein> if you are, then i would start there, and as i said, try and get back to default, and we go from there
<staxxx> how do I get back to the default desktop. I know I'll lose my settings but... there's no other way right?
<holstein> staxxx: youd need to elaboartate about what you have done
<holstein> staxxx: you should see a guide for using copix that suggests how to switch back
<staxxx> okok I'll go around it and get back if I need help
<holstein> compiz*
<holstein> staxxx: probably metacity --replace
<holstein> buti hadnt done it first hand in quite a few releases
<staxxx> ok so now I unchecked a few changes I had made. Now I should reboot the system right?
<staxxx> unchecked changes made in compiz
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel | 13.10 and 12.04.4 Now Released http://ubuntustudio.org/download |  Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | Please be patient and visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around |  General music making and studio chatter is allowed
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel | 14.04 and 12.04.4 Now Released http://ubuntustudio.org/download |  Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | Please be patient and visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around |  General music making and studio chatter is allowed
<staxxx> I'll reboot the sys
<staxxx> hey I'm back just rebooted the sys
<staxxx> no changes. could it be something related to opengl?
<holstein> staxxx: if you added compiz, and have not switched back, do that first
<staxxx> you mean uninstall compiz?
<holstein> staxxx: ?
<holstein> staxxx: you say you are using compiz.. dont use it
<holstein> replace the window manager with the defaul
<holstein> default*
<staxxx> where do I replace the window manager?
<holstein> staxxx: i gave a command, but you should look at the guide you used to implment compiz
<holstein> metacity --replace is what it used to me
<staxxx> gessshhhh
<staxxx> what happened? its fixed
<holstein> staxxx: so, stop using compiz, and test for a while
<staxxx> now this is interesting
<holstein> staxxx: you just went back to the default instead of using compiz
<staxxx> thank you very much
<holstein> staxxx: you can try and implement what youa re trying to do some other way
<staxxx> thank you man
<holstein> sure
<staxxx> funny the windows now look like the windows in humm unity I guess
<staxxx> which is great
<sergio-br2> hey hello
<holstein> o/
<sergio-br2> hey holstein
<sergio-br2> i'm having problem with Arista in trusty
<sergio-br2> probably is not Arista, it's work here in saucy. Maybe some package that get update and does'n talk to Arista
<sergio-br2> Bug #1306592
<ubottu> bug 1306592 in arista (Ubuntu) "Problem with GStreamer element ffdeinterlace in Arista" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306592
<delt> hmm... some pretty bad bugs still present in the final release... "Window manager shortcut keys don’t work after reboot (1292290)"
<Unit193> Primary vs Control issue?  I thought xfwm handled those pretty well.
<delt> any chance of these bugs being resolved in the next few days?
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-18
<delt> bug #1292290
<ubottu> bug 1292290 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Window manager keybindings don't work after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292290
<delt> bug #1308628
<ubottu> bug 1308628 in linux-lowlatency (Ubuntu) "xhci-hda does not support isochronous streaming on usb 2.0 devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308628
<cfhowlett> trusty torrent is stalled ... for the past hour
<cfhowlett> 0 % downloaded and no activity
<holstein> cfhowlett: i really should try and see id..
<holstein> it*
<holstein> cfhowlett: 32? 64?
<holstein> both?
<cfhowlett> 64
<holstein> cfhowlett: are you seeding?
<holstein> i havent even downloaded the iso yet..
<cfhowlett> holstein nothing downloaded, nothing to seed
<holstein> ill have to grab it and try and seed..
<cfhowlett> holstein seems frozen - all my other torrents running fine in transmission
<holstein> cfhowlett: if no one is seeding, they wont be available
<holstein> you'll have to do a regular download and offer it out
<holstein> i dont think it matters much for us though
<cfhowlett> holstein I'll be patient for a few more days
<delt> holstein: the release notes say there's still a few bugs in the official 14.04 release... do you recommend waiting a few days before dl.ing it?
<holstein> delt: no
<delt> also like i said, i'd like my laptop to run 64bit, but keeping most of my config
<holstein> delt: nothing about a few days is going to matter
<delt> holstein: why not?
<holstein> delt: ?
<holstein> delt: i dont
<holstein> delt: i say, get it, if you want it
<cfhowlett> delt there are NO perfect releases ...
<delt> :)
<holstein> delt: theres the same money back guarantee as always
<cfhowlett> LOL
<delt> haha i want my $0 back!
<holstein> delt: nothing about 14.04 currently would make me not downlaod and use it
<holstein> the only reason im still on 12.04 is becuase i havent had time to migrate my studio rig
<holstein> i'll have to clean off my 10.40 partition, and get it ready for 14.04
<holstein> 10.04*
<delt> well, like i said i run renoise and pianoteq sometimes on my laptop, but they both have 64bit versions so =)
<delt> it's just i'd like to be able to run old 32bit programs as well.
<delt> i think i'll install the 64bit version on my main machine as well
<holstein> delt: they "just work" on 64bit
<holstein> delt: you can just run 32bit apps on 64bit
<holstein> delt: as i, and another user explained the other day
<holstein> delt: it was click and run on 12.04 for me with the 32bit lightscribe application i need
<delt> ah, marvelous.
<delt> just, as i mentioned, when i tried the live 64bit i couldn't run 32bit renoise or pianoteq from it. weird.
<delt> someone i think named David-A theorized that it might be because of missing libraries.
<cfhowlett> holstein torrent peers have appeared - dl in progress
<holstein> \o/
<ivan_> hello
<rghvdberg> hi all
<holstein> o/
<rghvdberg> when I record via my Beheringer USB mixer (XENYX X1204USB) I need to disable monitoring in the DAW cause I hear double notes ...  In Qtractor I simply hit F6 (Auto Monitor) to enable or disable monitoring. It works great. How do I disable monitoring in Ardour 3 ? I changed monitoring form ardour to hardware but I keep hearing "double notes".
<holstein> rghvdberg: i just route it in jack
<holstein> or rather, i dont route it..
<rghvdberg> thanks ! found it, seems that capture ports where directly connected the main out ...
<len-live> A week ago I could boot the ISO no problem, but now I have to use nomodeset  :P
<len-live> The only difference I can think of is a higher rez monitor.
<len-live> I shall see what it does after install. (I think install adds video drivers)
<len-live> wine gets removed... and I assume that means LMMS
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-19
<Staloggi> Hello
<holstein> o/
<Staloggi> Can someone help me
<holstein> Staloggi: you'll have to ask
<Staloggi> Not tech wavy at all but can you download ubuntu studio directly from the website or do you have to load it on a disk and set it up to start when you turn your computer on.
<holstein> !Install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<holstein> Staloggi: it can be challenging
<holstein> Staloggi: what are you using right now? XP?
<Staloggi> No I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> Staloggi: you can add studio pacakges to ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> Staloggi: you can download ubuntustuduio and install it beside 12.04.. dualboot
<Staloggi> But it is a split os so I also have windows 7 which I'd like to get rid of
<holstein> Staloggi: sure.. i suggest makind *good* backups.. since, all hard drives fail, this is a good practice
<holstein> be prepared for total failure, and you'll be fine :)
<holstein> then, decide what you want, and make it happen
<holstein> if you want dual boot ubuntu 12.04 and ubuntustuduio 14.04 or whatever
<holstein> ubuntustuduio *is* ubuntu, so you dont need to get ubuntstudio to have it, if you already have ubuntu
<Staloggi> What is supposed to fail exactly?
<Staloggi> Why is my hard drive going to fail
<holstein> Staloggi: ?
<holstein> Staloggi: because they all do
<holstein> Staloggi: all hard drives fail
<Staloggi> Ok
<holstein> Staloggi: so, planning for that inevitable event *now* will not only give you peace of mind going forward through whatever installation process you are going to do, but, give you a necessary and important backup
<Staloggi> Ok so I need to backup my computer, now if I don't what will happen? Will I just loose all of the information on the computer or will my computer completely stop working?
<holstein> Staloggi: *when* your hard drive fails, you lose anything you need from it
<holstein> Staloggi: this is quite regardless of anything related to any OS
<holstein> Staloggi: you leave here today, and do absolutely nothing.. dont install ubuntustudio or anything.. that drive *is* going to fail, at some point
<holstein> they all do
<holstein> Staloggi: you need not believe, or trust me on this.. just search the internet, or the source of your choice. or call the professional of your choice
<holstein> Staloggi: this is fact
<holstein> Staloggi: your computer uses the hard drive to store information.. so, your computer will not be effected. only the hard drive, and the information you store on it
<holstein> Staloggi: to a casual user, this would appear as though the computer has "stopped working".. but, this is just one part of it
<Staloggi> Well then I already have ubuntu so is there a way to get windows off of my computer then because it a dual boot
<holstein> Staloggi: like, if your vehicle has a flat tire.. you would not say "my car is ruined, and doest work any longer"
<holstein> Staloggi: its just a part.. the hard drive. with a life expectancy.. and it fails. and when it does, it doesnt provide its functionality to the machine any longer
<holstein> Staloggi: you can use whatever tools you like to remove what you like
<holstein> Staloggi: i suggest having backups before doing *any* partition management
<Staloggi> But I'm not sure how to remove the window operating system through ubuntu
<holstein> Staloggi: you can (and should) use a live CD, such as a gparted live cd, or an ubuntu installation cd, and remove what you like
<holstein> Staloggi: you can remove the ntfs partition, and grow the ext linux partiton over that space
<holstein> Staloggi: its not trivial, and you can break things
<holstein> Staloggi: i suggest, getting a 14.04 live CD, and installing fresh to the entire disk, after backing up important data
<Staloggi> So back up all my files then burn a copy of ubuntu and download ubuntu from the disk and if it fails then I have the backup disks to go back to
<holstein> Staloggi: no.. *when* your disk fails, you have backups
<holstein> Staloggi: this is regardless of if you do anything to your machine
<holstein> Staloggi: gparted is the tool i use to manage partitions http://gparted.org/
<holstein> Staloggi: its available from ubuntu live CD"s
<Staloggi> Ok
<Staloggi> Is there a website that will teach me how to use linux and utilize terminal completely
<Staloggi> ?
<Staloggi> Hello?
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-20
<`Fibz> im sure yall are sick of me. just remember i thank you and i represent ~100 users
<`Fibz> and for the most part we would like to thank you
<`Fibz> the rest are just business people who dont understand what u go through
<`Fibz> thanks again!
<manu> hi
<manu> i just install ubuntu studio i need to install usb card i can't edit alsa-base.conf
<manu> can someone help me ?
<prakash> hi
<Caveat> oi
<nixnine> hey guys, i have a problem with studio 13.10.  My drives are now read only.  I had this problem with 12.10 . I installed 13.04.  Everything worked fine until I installed 13.10.  Everything ran fine for a couple months, but about a month ago the read only situation occurred again.
<nixnine> Now I'm wondering should i reinstall 13.10 or install 14.04 fresh
<steve_> I have a 1024x768 screen.  I just installed Ubuntu Studio 14.04.  It tells me that I have a 640x480 screen.  That is not the case, but I can't get Ubuntu Studio to let me do that.  How can I succeed?
<a_panov> is there in new 14.04 close source nVidia drivers?
<a_panov> I have soket 775 mobo with nVidia chipset, with free drivers it's freeze at every 5 minutes, I try once close source drv and everything was well
<Lehthanis> hey all, anyone here have any experience with video recording?
<Lehthanis> because I need to figure out if there's any affordable video capture cards that I can use to bring in two camera feeds and record a stream where I can choose a camera angle live.
<Lehthanis> kinda like recording from a hardware video mixer, but doing the mixing on the software side.
<fizzle> Just a quick question I can't seem to find an answer to. Is it gimp 2.6 that's included in ubuntu studio?
<holstein> Lehthanis: i would just ask a few manufacturers about linux support
<holstein> Lehthanis: we dont do anything to prevent any capture cards from working, and neither does main ubuntu
<holstein> Lehthanis: i would try doing what you are talking about *without* a capture card, but, with arguably more well supported USB devices
<holstein> i was in a charity shop and bought a bunch of USB webcams for $10.. you could use some similarly cheap devices to get started, and replace them with USB cams of better quality
<Lehthanis> holstein: we already have two camcorders mounted and ready to go though and they have hdmi out.
<Lehthanis> so I was hoping to find a card with two hdmi inputs
<holstein> Lehthanis: HDMI input into a linux machine in general is going to be both pricy, and challenging
<holstein> Lehthanis: you want to find a card with 2 hdmi inputs.. with linux support
<holstein> Lehthanis: im suggesting, get a few USB cams, and try linux
<holstein> Lehthanis: this will be less headache for you in the beginning
<Lehthanis> I found one but I don't know if it can run BOTH hdmi inputs at the same time
<holstein> Lehthanis: you likely dont know if it works in linux at all
<Lehthanis> you're right...I don't know much about this process actuall
<holstein> Lehthanis: ideally, the manufacturer supports linux.. like they do now on the box with "windows support" or "OSX support"
<Lehthanis> it doesn't have to be HDMI though...it can be a lower quality input...the camera also has an RCA output
<holstein> Lehthanis: if they dont, then you are basically saying "no thanks, i'll support it myself"
<holstein> that can be a challenging standpoint
<holstein> its not about learning video production in linux at that point
<holstein> it'll be about (if possible) implementing support for higly specialized, and usually proprietary devices
<`Fibz> Lehthanis,  in that case, you can get Hauppauge capture cards for cheap. thats what we use.
<holstein> Lehthanis: and if `Fibz can first hand suggest a card, thats a good place to start
<Lehthanis> which hauppauge card can run two inputs at the same time?
<Lehthanis> I was looking at the collosus and it has two inputs but one of them is a pass-through...whats that mean?
<holstein> you'd need to ask them.. usually there are manuals online that are downloadable
<holstein> what "pass through" means to me is, you can pass the signal through the device
<holstein> meaning, you have the signal going to the computer, but you can chaing it out through something else.. but, i would confirm that with the manual
<Lehthanis> gotcha...is there linux software that can show me the two inputs and choose which one to go into thr record stream?
<holstein> many options for that, AFAIK
<Lehthanis> `Fibz: do you know if there's a specific hauppauge card that can bring in the signal from two cameras?
<`Fibz> im looking now. the ones i use are old and likely not easy to find
<holstein> i would look at whatever webcam studio has become
<Lehthanis> sweet...our church currently uses ubuntu studio for audio recording and have loved it so using it for video woudl be great
<holstein> cool.. should work well
<Lehthanis> the hardest part so far is figuring out the best card to use :(
<holstein> Lehthanis: correct, and going to the OS for that is always kind of backwards
<Lehthanis> well, I was hoping to draw on some experience in here
<holstein> linux is open, from top to bottom.. so anyone can always provide excellent support for it for any product, but, to expect the OS to "patch" or "hack" support together can always be just that.. patched and hacky
<holstein> when folks (like intel, typically) provide support, things literally just magically work
<holstein> since the kernel is modular, and the drivers can be included for most modern hardware "out of the box
<Lehthanis> hmmm...I think you're misunderstanding my question...I'm not asking for anyone to make anything...just figured I'd ask in here if anyone had any experience with this and what they use for it
<holstein> Lehthanis: i understand completely
<holstein> Lehthanis: im just telling you why i say, the better place to ask is, the manufacturer
<Lehthanis> ahh I gotcha.
<holstein> Lehthanis: if a video card manufacturer provided and promised linux support, it would likely work "out of the box"
<Lehthanis> so if `Fibz has a card recommendation then I'm golden, otherwise I just need to find one that has linux drivers.
<Lehthanis> and two inputs...then try a bunch of software
<`Fibz> Lehthanis, ImpactVCB does for sure.
<holstein> otherwise, i have a process these days that looks like this.. i ask the company  or search for linux native supported hardware.. then, i search google "linux model #" .. then, i have to actually get the hardware, and try it, first hand
<`Fibz> if it doesnt have to all be on one card, almost all of their tuners include composite video and s-video inputs
<holstein> it doesnt matter of other folks can hack it and make it work.. it has to work for me, and ideally, easily
<holstein> i make certain, if new, i can return it.. and if used, i can either return, or get my money back out of it.. or, its cheap enough that i dont care if i lose money on the device
<holstein> i mean, if `Fibz says a haugepauge device works, i trust him.. but, if you get it, and it doesnt.. we are community volunteers here
<holstein> `Fibz wont be able to be responsible for making that device work for you
<`Fibz> now that i think about it, i have a few of my hauppauge tuners up for sale. $15 for single channel, $30 for dual
<holstein> for $30, i would risk that purchase and just try it
<holstein> going in, knowing that im on my own
<Lehthanis> hmmm...and the dual card has linux support?
<holstein> Lehthanis: `Fibz says and claims first hand that it works for him
<holstein> Lehthanis: this means that, it *should* have linux support.. but, no.. it doesnt have official linux support in any way
<`Fibz> Lehthanis,  i would recommend two singles for what you are doing: http://xroads.x10.bz/xroads-network/index.php?do=/marketplace/view/tv-tuner-card-for-pc/
<`Fibz> i run it on Ubuntu Studio 12, 14 and xubuntu 12.04
<holstein> and, xubuntu = ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<Lehthanis> why two singles instead of one dual just out of curiosity?
<Lehthanis> I'll have to check the computer to see if it even has that many slots
<`Fibz> because these are TV tuners, you would need to adapt the second to coax
<`Fibz> they include only 1 composit and 1 s-video but only the coax can be used 2 at a time
<Lehthanis> `Fibz: is there a way I can contact you later vie email or something?  I need to shut down and head out for a bit...
<Lehthanis> wife's giving me the stink eye because it's finally beautiful outside ;)
<`Fibz> go outside dude! its easter!
<`Fibz> i think im gonna take that advise myself
<Lehthanis> cool...thanks much!  And thanks for all the advice holstein
<Lehthanis> I'll probably drop in here again to let you all know how it works out...
<Lehthanis> `Fibz: I'll probably be checking with you abotu those cards later too.
<Lehthanis> poss tonight or tomorrow
<Lehthanis> have a good easter ;)
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-13
<Guest22524> Is that a bad thing?
<mrpl> burp
<catchwater> hi
<joel__> comment tourner une image de fond d'ecran avec ubuntustudio
<joel__> faire un quart de tour
<Patero-ng> why did ubunbu crashed on my on a run of live version on a stable computer
<Patero-ng> it showed green blocks like a tetris game
<Patero-ng> and boom!
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-14
<seiya5> hello guys i had a quick question. i want to go back into linux as my main os. but i use a lot of graphic design sofware.
<seiya5> recently i saw that wine has done a great job at porting illustrator, photoshop and indesign. i wondered if it was best to use ubunut studio or stay with the main ubunutu release for this
<fonso> Hello there
<fonso> May I ask a question:
<fonso> I have an OLD Celeron 2.7Ghz 768 RAM and I must ask if there is any Ubuntu Studio distro that accept this configuration, even if is an old distro, not 14.10 or something like that. And does it is recommended? Or I must try an distro different like Dream Studio? thanks :)
<Unit193> Does it support PAE?  You could put 14.04 on it, LTS and all.  That's not a lot of ram to work with, but otherwise shouldn't be too bad.
<fonso> I don't know, but seems like the 14.04 need only 768... Otherwise, I will install an little older version just to guarantee... Thanks :)
<fonso> i will keep searching... But thanks a lot. Bye.
<nemo5> hello ubuntu studio community
<nemo5> id like a little help if possible. so im looking for memory efficient ubuntu flavor that will run wine to put illustrator cc
<nemo5> im debating between lubuntu and studio
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-15
<giv> Hey. I'm new, and have some problems with an api2 errno - 16 at start screen
<studio-user242> ciao a tutti
<zequence> studio-user242: Hello
<robbin> i need help guys
<robbin> Synaptic does 'INSTAL" the files but when i go search for em thereś no way i can find em
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-16
<holstein> its too bad
<holstein> i mean, synaptic doesn advertise to install files, but, applications, you know?
<holstein> i can imagine how that can be  confusing or confused on many levels.. depending on what the actual issue was..
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-17
<nazareno> Hello, I installed ubuntu studio, and I want to connect my guitar through the usb adapter. what program (s) have to use?
<zequence> nazareno: Are you looking for a virtual amplifier?
<zequence> nazareno: You'll need to run jack. Use qjackctl
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> After starting jack, try either quitarix or rakkarack
<zequence> Both virtual amps
<zequence> jack is a pro audio server. You'll need to choose your audio device, then start jack.
<zequence> (in qjackctl)
<nazareno> zequence: Thanks
<zequence> nazareno: Many applications that need jack won't start until jack is running
<nazareno> zequence: ok
<nazareno> zequence: it recognizes th usb?
<zequence> If your card is supported, yes
<nazareno> zequence: ok, I'll try it, thanks!
<zequence> nazareno: Once you have jack running, and the application that you like to use, you may need to connect your audio device with the application. In qjackctl you do this under "Connect"
<florian_> hello
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> Hi
<Guest35203> need driver wifi  pleace help
<Guest35203> somebody can help me?
<Guest35203> i dont have driver wifi install
<Guest35203> Hello?
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-18
<Yako1605> hello everybody ^^
<syrako> hi
<syrako> how do i do install intel graphic driver for my netbook? i've a packardbell dot s2, and i saw that the driver por graphic accelerator exist, but i don't know how i installthis
<cfhowlett> syrako, ubuntu version???
<syrako> 14.04.2
<syrako> ''Distribution not supported'' this is the error message that intel give me
<cfhowlett> syrako, right.  intel no longer supports 14.04.  upgrade to 14.10
<syrako> but i can update ubuntu studio whitout the new installation?
<syrako> like in windows?
<cfhowlett> syrako, intel offers 14.04 NO graphics support.  NONE
<cfhowlett> syrako, ???
<syrako> but i can update ubuntu studio?
<syrako> to 14.10
<cfhowlett> syrako, sudo do-release-upgrade IIRC
<syrako> ok tkns
<syrako> no new relase
<cfhowlett> syrako, you have your settings on LTS on, don't you
<cfhowlett> syrako, if your update settings are LTS only, you will NOT see a new release until 16.04
<syrako> ok
<syrako> tnks
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-19
<meme> how to install pd-extended
<holstein> meme: https://puredata.info/docs/faq/debian
<holstein> !info pd-extended
<ubottu> Package pd-extended does not exist in utopic
<holstein> since, its not in the debian/ubuntu repos, you'll get it from the creators, and build it, or get a binary, or add the referenced PPA
<meme> I have tried the PPA but it did not work
<holstein> meme: let the maintainers know you are having issues with it
<meme> thank you, I will tried another way
<holstein> maybe they will "fix" it.. or, you can elaborate about what issue you are having
<meme> the PPA is for older Ubuntu releases and I get stuck with the 13.10 PPA
<holstein> i wouldnt say "stuck"..
<meme> sorry
<holstein> AFAIK, the kxstudio ppa's have it
<meme> great, I'll go there, thanks a lot
<holstein> there are more packages there
<raz-iz-nazni> hello world .. does anyone know how to get netflix to work i had it on kali but i forget the name of the app maybe pslight ?
<Boscop> hi. when will ubuntu studio 15.04 come out?
<gaconsalt> heccrfz e,eyne
<gaconsalt> русская убунту
<rdunn19d> Hello?
<holstein> rdunn19d: o/
<rdunn19d> Hi. I was wondering if I could ask a "hopefully" quick question. When I searched on Ubuntu Forums, it literally told ME that I was wrong, lol.
<holstein> forums? "told" you you were wrong?
<holstein> anyways, you can ask whatever you like.. a volunteer may be able to assist you
<rdunn19d> "The following errors occurred with your search
<rdunn19d> The answer given for the random question was incorrect.
<rdunn19d> "
<holstein> rdunn19d: what search?
<holstein> how can i help you?
<holstein> how can i volunteer assistance to you?
<rdunn19d> "web browser" menu item broken
<holstein> i would "fix" that however you like in xfce
<holstein> you can edit the xfce menu, and make it "point to" whatever you like
<holstein> https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<holstein> you can also, test as a different user. you can test as the guest user.. i dont have enough information to speculate about what the actual issue is, but, you can reset to the default config for your user
<rdunn19d> It's one small little anoyance I've had since installing this. "Web Browser" currently points to "exo-open --launch Web Browser %u". I installed Chrome (for my daughter) and made that the default browser just fine; worked great. Until last night. I did the software update, and next time she logged on, all of her desktop iocons were missing, her wallpapers were gone (she had one for each desktop), and when you click on Web Browser, it giv
<holstein> yup.. sounds like more of a problem that you are sharing
<holstein> "my web browser link is broken", now, is actually, an update seems to have broken large parts of the UI
<holstein> anyways, what would i do? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> i would see that no errors happen, and if they do, i would share them here, or in #xubuntu or #ubuntu if this channel is slow
<holstein> i would, as i suggested earlier, test as another user.. this removes my current users config from the equation
<rdunn19d> I can probably replace the desktop icons and she can redothe wallpaper. I know I can make "Web Browser" point to anything I want by changing the command, but I wanted to work "with" the system, instead of just replacing that command with the path the the Chrome executable.
<holstein> if things are "normal" as other users, then, the issue is likely just in the user config, which, you can remove/rename/delete and have defaults rebuilt
<holstein> rdunn19d: working "with the system" would likely look more like, just using the default browser
<holstein> rdunn19d: if you want to change the browser, you can, and again, i dont have enough information to speculate about why the menu item isnt working as expected
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-18
<erick_> Good morning. I wonder if you will ever create Ubuntu Studio with Cinnamon Desktop.
<krytarik> erick_: That doesn't stop you from just installing it on top of it.
<erick_> I think keep the desktop separate is better, though.
<erick_> If I installed it on the top, I would end up with two DEs.
<krytarik> Well, you can also do it the other way around.
<erick_> You meant install Cinnamon on the top, and uninstall Xfce?
<erick_> I see. I think you meant install Ubuntu Studio on the top of the other OS.
<erick_> That is true.
<erick_> Thanks.
<sirriffsalot> Honestly how do I burn some .wav files to a +rw disk so it can be played in a normal stereo player? k3b can't find my cds to burn when I put it in!!
<sirriffsalot> Just stuck at "please insert an empty cd medium"
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Not a lot of focus goes into those applications anymore, since so few people burn CDs nowadays
<zequence> sirriffsalot: You should file a bug, and try another application
<zequence> ..if the same thing happens with another application, then perhaps it's not the application itself causing your problem
<sirriffsalot> zequence, think the problem is I'm using DVD's to play audio lol :)
<sirriffsalot> zequence, you're right, I used three separate progrems
<sirriffsalot> programs*
<zequence> sirriffsalot: hehe
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalot: cdrdao should do the trick
<OvenWerks> since we no longer have GCDMaster, you get to make the TOC file by hand... but it is still more flexable than any of the GUIs around. Except maybe ardour can make a good toc file
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks, to fix the issue of my using DVD+RW for this?
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalot: I found that the detection of media was broken in some of the GUI based burners. When I used CLI stuff it worked. But I think Iwas using Brasero
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks, Ah, I see
<OvenWerks> Ah, also from the conversation above it looked like you were talking about CDs not DVDs too
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks, would you happen to know the two commands I need to run for what I have to work effectively?
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks, I did specify later that DVD's was the problem
<OvenWerks> if you are using DVDs to do Audio, you have to create a fs on the DVD with those files on. The stereo/dvd player has to be able to recognize wav files of course.
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks, what's an fs? ehe..
<OvenWerks> most of the DVD burner do that automatically
<OvenWerks> fs= file system
<OvenWerks> I am trying to remember what I had to do to make mine work...
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks, I tried three different applications, I could never get it right... I guess I'm overlooking something basic and simple. I'll just get some normal cd's instead, might use these rewritables for something else
<OvenWerks> Hmm, I was using CDs to make bootable ISOs. So I would have used cdrecord.
<OvenWerks>  With an ISO the FS is already made. Our DVD palyer has USB, so we have not made DVDs for a long time now.
<OvenWerks> USB sticks are cheap :)
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks, hehe
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-19
<mwfoshee> I am having trouble setting up my presonus 1818vsl in a nutshell the common error from message log in jack is Mon Apr 18 20:07:52 2016: ERROR: JackEngine::XRun: client = PulseAudio JACK Sink was not finished, state = Running
<mwfoshee> Mon Apr 18 20:07:52 2016: ERROR: JackAudioDriver::ProcessGraphAsyncMaster: Process error
<mwfoshee> sorry, I guess my last message was to long.
<mwfoshee> I'm having trouble with my presonus 1818vsl
<Guest35377> hi
<zequence> Guest35377: Hello
<Guest35377> will there be an ubuntu-studio for the rpi3?
<Guest35377> i've seen mate, xubuntu an lubuntu 16.04 for the rpi2/3, but no studio ...?
<zequence> Guest35377: Think all of those are done outside of the Ubuntu project, meaning it's not done inside the actual teams
<zequence> Haven't heard of an initiative for Ubuntu Studio
<OvenWerks> Guest35377: There are some short comings on the Rpi when it comes to audio. The audio system is not irq based and getting good low latency operation is possible, but difficult. Not an out of the box experience for sure. We certainly don't have the expertice to support audio on the RPi.
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks, trying a normal +RW CD helped on the first try :P
<Guest35377> OvenWerks, i downloaded http://phillw.net/isos/pi2/lubuntu-16.04-rc-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img.xz. after "rpi-update" i am on 4.4+. will try that with external soundcards like Focusrite Scarlet and dvd-recorders ...
<OvenWerks> Guest35377: you try searching the linux audio users mailing list archives for audio on the Pi as well. (maybe LAD too) I seem to remember some threads about that.
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalot: I have found my writer is sensitive to media as well.
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks, Only used the writer now as a favour :P
<Guest35377> OvenWerks, what does "LAD" means?
<OvenWerks> Linux Audio Developers
<OvenWerks> also look at http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/raspberrypi
<Guest35377> scarlet is working fine on ubuntu studio. my questin was/is, will there be a ubuntu studio for the rpi3? i know, musician never got money, therfore i thought it will be a nice alternative ...
<Kimryd> I can't answer your question, but what is performance on a rpi like in the context of audio?
<OvenWerks> Guest35377: Not an ISO no, I don't know how well the studio meta packages would work on the rpi either. but that would be the way to go. There are some applications (like Ardour) that are not likely to run on a Pi (even though there is an armhf version) just because of memory size. Jack is problematic as well.
<Guest35377> I've still seen, that there are apps unter lubuntu 16.04 by "sudo apt search studio"
<Guest35377> will try them ...
<Kimryd> I can't see it going very far, mind you I'm pretty dependent on FabFilter plugins and ozone in particular
<OvenWerks> Guest35377: Here is a thread on some peoples thoughts from LAU: http://lists.linuxaudio.org/pipermail/linux-audio-user/2015-March/100993.html There are some other threads too.
<Guest35377> OvenWerks, 2015 is too old, we are on 4.4 / 4.5 ...
<OvenWerks> yes, but the problems are hardware not software for the most part. There are better platforms for audio in the arm world is what this is saying.
<Guest35377> OvenWerks, yes, hardware, and if i am right, hardware is kernel depending, isn't it?
<OvenWerks> I am using a Pi as the heart of an OSC (maybe MIDI) based control surface. But because it is really just a fancy UI, it is no lowlatency or RT-ish or anything like that
<OvenWerks> to an extent, Hardware limits tend to be hard limits.
<Guest35377> OvenWerks, cool, i asked that some minutes ago in #lubuntu. rt, low-latency or normal kernel ... how to figure out or patch it ...
<OvenWerks> for example, some of the digital mixers around even with 40bit DSP do not sound as nice as some 32bit DSP. This is a hardware case because the 40bits are INT math and the 32 bit is float.
<OvenWerks> (then there are some that are 64bit float over kill ;)
<OvenWerks> Guest35377: patching for low latency is just a switch. RT is more invasive
<Guest35377> OvenWerks, how to i know, what the rpi2/3-kernel is? "uname -r" only shows "4.4.7-v7+"
<OvenWerks> uname -a shows a little more... but I think you can assume iot is the same as the generic in intel terms
<Guest35377> uname -a
<Guest35377> Linux zwerg3 4.4.7-v7+ #877 SMP Sun Apr 17 12:48:36 BST 2016 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<Guest1506> as i said, "uname -a" Linux zwerg3 4.4.7-v7+ #877 SMP Sun Apr 17 12:48:36 BST 2016 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux, it is not helpfully ..
<OvenWerks> Guest1506: the config file seems to be in /usr/src/linux-headers-*/arch/arm/Kconfig
<OvenWerks> Hmm, except rasperian does include that.
<OvenWerks> probably need to DL the headers package. May be easier to do the compile on another machine for the Pi anyway.
<OvenWerks> *does not
<OvenWerks> basically the lowlatency kernel has preempt set.
<james1138> Hello all. Is Kino the only video editing software that handles digitial video (DV)?  I have old VHS tapes to make into MP4 files. Or is the a GUI for dvgrab?
<sirriffsalot> james1138, did you try ardour?
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalot: for video?
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks, it edits video now does it not?
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalot: no, it has a video monitor for editing audio to fit the video.
<OvenWerks> The video is synced to the audio.
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks, oh, jesus... sorry, I knew that... Even tried it myself *facepalm*
<OvenWerks> DVSwitch http://dvswitch.alioth.debian.org/wiki/ is about the closest thing to a GUI for dvgrab.
<OvenWerks> james1138: ^^^ this is different from https://github.com/Voley/DVSwitch which is only a gui tool to make guis :P
<sirriffsalot> james1138, sorry about that, lol
<OvenWerks> last edit end of 2014
<sakrecoer> james1138: kdenlive can import DV tapes
<sakrecoer> james1138: i wouldn't know how to import VHS tho...
<sakrecoer> but yeah, kdenlive detects my camera via firewire
<james1138> I have a old ADS Tech DVD Xpress capture device (USB) in addition to my trusty old VCR player.
<sakrecoer> james1138: this http://www.desktop-video-guide.com/capture-video-dvd-xpress.html ?
<james1138> Yes. That is what I own.
<sakrecoer> if it is, not sure you will find drivers for it on linux. but i haven't investigated further... you could bring your vhs to a photolab, that is what they now that there aren't too many photo jobs: converting formats and scaning
<james1138> The software appears to work okay under Wine.
<sakrecoer> well, in that case i would skip the DV part, and make DVD/VCD/SVCD straight away
<sakrecoer> that way you have the disc as backup, and then you rip your own disc to mp4
<sakrecoer> ^ james1138
<james1138> Humm...
<zequence> james1138: wine and usb does not work very well though
<zequence> ..even if the application itself does
<zequence> I've tried using usb video capture devices, and was able to get one to work somewhat. No luck getting anything useful on file though
<sakrecoer> james1138: https://opensource.com/life/15/6/VHS-conversion-MP4-Linux
<sakrecoer> james1138: https://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Easycap
<sakrecoer> james1138: http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/248203-Converting-VHS-to-DVD-under-Linux-HOWTO
<james1138> Thanks Sakerecore! I saved the last link as a PDF file
<james1138> Sorry!  Sakrecore!
<zequence> james1138: Use tab to autocomplete, depending on hour irc client
<zequence> the TAB key, that is
<zequence> and s/hour/your
<sakrecoer> no problem james1138 :)
<sakrecoer> james1138: i think the linuxtv link is good to keep also, to identify devices that will work in linux
<sakrecoer> oh, well the forum.videohelp.com links to that wiki  anyways :)
<james1138> The one link said "Openshot"... does OpenShot work with DV?
<OvenWerks> james1138: I see no indication that openshot imports anything other files
<OvenWerks> (as of 14.04)
<james1138> Ok
<sakrecoer> i know that blender and kdenlive can handle raw .dv files. but i only kdenlive that can communicate with a DV camcorder through firewire...
<sakrecoer> but if you want to import VHS, you shouldn't need to bother about DV files... but then again, i'm in no way an expert in this
<james1138> I just found this... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_video_editing_software
<sakrecoer> i'd recommend kdenlive.
<sakrecoer> personaly i prefere blender, but it takes a bit to learn it
<sakrecoer> kdenlive is fairly straight forwardm whilst having some very nice features.
<sakrecoer> ptivi is very straight forward, but also rather minimal
<james1138> OpenShot seems to not have many KDE dependancies
<sakrecoer> right openshot! i almost forgot :) it's nice too, kindof basic but very nice. gotta love the effects they provide
<sakrecoer> openshot and pitivi are great tools to familirize your self with video editing.
<sakrecoer> looking at pitivi, it seems to have come a long way since last time i checked.
<zequence> I use openshot mostly, but I do very simple editing
<zequence> Yes, pitivi is probably worth checking out these days
<james1138> <grin> I am just converting VHS tapes zequence...  not re-editing Star Wars.
<zequence> james1138: Well, you can't import using openshot though, from what I've understood
<zequence> There are a few apps that can do that. Some of them work either with a webcam or a usb video in tool. As long as the usb thing is recognized in Ubuntu
<zequence> That's the whole issue really
<zequence> Not which application you use
<zequence> Simples is just to try an application that is known to work with video capture
<james1138> Sorry all
<james1138> Sorry about that
<welder> salve
<Guest22344> c'è qualcuno?
<sakrecoer> !italiano | Guest22344
<ubottu> Guest22344: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest22344> hi, i'm new on ubuntu and i wanted to know if there is a software like fl studio or ableton that i can download to produce music
<welder_> hi, someone there?
<sakrecoer> welder_: yes are you Guest22344 asking about FL clone?
<welder_> yes
<welder_> there is the possibility to own  a softwar like fl studio or ableton on ubuntu?
<sakrecoer> yes, lmms
<sakrecoer> it is very similar to FL
<welder_> ty, man. where can i find it? on the store? and it's name is only lmms?
<welder_> oh, i finded it ty
<sakrecoer> yes, you will find in the software center. if you run ubuntustudio it is in the audio workflow
<sakrecoer> :) anytime welder_
<welder_> so gentle, very happy to joined the ubuntu family ty again
<sirriffsalot> welder_, you have a long but fascinating journey ahead of you... (as do we all :) welcome friend)
<welder_> ty all
<sirriffsalot> Too soon?
<sakrecoer> well put sirriffsalot :)
<sirriffsalot> *he'll be back*
<sakrecoer> :)
<sirriffsalot> sakrecoer, thanks hehe
<sakrecoer> it was teamwork ;) rubbing in dat ubuntu love smoothly :D
<james1138> Hello again
<sakrecoer> hi
<james1138> later all
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-20
<peter__> knock knock anyone home?
<peter__> if anyone has any experience working with studio and a presonus usb audiobox I would love to chat
<roger_> rodan
<xbntustud> when will ubuntu studio 16 lts be released?
<xbntustud> and if i install the daily build will i be able to upgrade to lts without losing y files?
<Rosco2> Tomorrow is 1604 release day
<Rosco2> What are you ugrading from?
<xbntustud> wiley
<Rosco2> I just tested a wily to xenial upgrade from the command line and it worked for me
<Rosco2> Backup your files first
<xbntustud> great thanks for the help
<Rosco2> I always wait a few weeks/months to upgrade incase some bugs suddenly appear
<xbntustud> im impatient and i need to reformat a machine anyways so i strongly considering loading the daily build until the lts is released
<xbntustud> i've tried installing the ubuntu studio audio package over elementary os
<xbntustud> but ardour keeps crashing
<xbntustud> i would rather just use ubuntu studio, i never have an issue with plugins
<Rosco2> Well if you are desperate to reformat, backup and install the daily.
<xbntustud> another question
<Rosco2> The normal package update should pick up last minute updates
<xbntustud> does anyone have experience with ableton live 9 in ubuntu studio?
<Rosco2> not me
<xbntustud> maybe you can still help
<xbntustud> im trying to use guitar rig as a plugin in ableton but it crashes i was wondering if i should route it using patchage instead
<xbntustud> im still new to using ubuntu for recording
<Guest56304> Howdy Room
<Guest56304> anyone in here particularly familiar with the sound systems within Studio?
<Guest56304> I am running into a lot of digital skips
<Rosco2> Sorry - I am pretty new to using Studio myself and mainly stuck to Ardour and Rosegarden without trying too many fancy plugins
<Guest56304> both in recording and playback
<Guest56304> I had been using opensuse/leap on my desktop and Studio on my older laptop
<Rosco2> guest56304, possibly you need to fiddle with the JACK settings
<Rosco2> There is some advice on our wiki
<OvenWerks> xbntustud: Ablton live in ubuntustudio? I thought ablton was osx/windows ??
<sakrecoer> OvenWerks: thru wine i suppose. xbntustud: i don't know much about it, but there are quite a few threads in the forums: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ableton+live+ubuntustudio+site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: running any lowlatency audio program through wine is questionable.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: I would not do it "live"
<OvenWerks> :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-21
<erick_> Hi, I heard Ubuntu Studio 16.04 would be released tomorrow.
<erick_> Would it be around midnight?
<OvenWerks> erick_: still respin/testing so probably a bit later.
<erick_> Got it. Thank you.
<erick_> Love the OS.
<yorwos> hi all !
<yorwos> has any1 upgraded 14.04 to 16.04 ?
<vramos> hello, I'm a newbie to ubuntu studio and having been trying to get my jackd settings to 0 xruns
<vramos> I have a Focusrite Scarlett 6i6 and using QJACKCTRL
<vramos> server prefix is jackdmp
<georgeowell> how are you getting on with the 6i6?
<georgeowell> I'm thinking of getting one. Can't help with jackd I'm afraid.
<subru> Hi!
<subru> So Ive got Ubuntu studio 15.10 installed.
<subru> Do I need to download and install the 16.04 LTS .iso in order to update?
<erick_> Good morning.
<erick_> I heard 16.04 is out for Ubuntu now.
<coolomatics> hi erick_, the download pages are not updated yet. maybe later
<erick_> I know. I am super excited.
<zequence> It's not out yet
<zequence> But, will be later today
<erick_> For Ubuntu Studio 16.04, do you use mir as display manager?
<zequence> erick_: No
<erick_> I see. Thanks.
<studio-user051> hello
<manuel_> hi
<studio-user051> i had a quick question
<manuel_> yes?
<studio-user051> i am looking to have Ubuntu Studio on my laptop with a midi keyboard for live performances
<manuel_> yes?
<studio-user051> do i need to have another piece of hardware to interface with an amp?
<studio-user051> or the audio card in my laptop is the question...depends on that?
<manuel_> It is desirable. Could be a good idea to have an external interface
<studio-user051> like an USB audio interface?
<manuel_> yes
<studio-user051> ok.  i thought so.
<studio-user051> i am installing now...looking forward to playing with it
<studio-user051> have a good day manel
<studio-user051> manuel
<manuel_> But during my last performance, I did not use any interface and I had a very good response from the jack latency. I worked with ChuCk and Pure Data-extended
<manuel_> cheers
<zequence> studio-user051: All you need is a midi interfeace. If the keyboard has a usb out, that is usually what it is - builtin
<zequence> But, for the audio, yes, a semi pro audio card is preferable to builtin stuff
<manuel_> hi
<sirriffsalot> Can I dist-upgrade for ubuntu 16.04?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: dist-upgrade only updates packages. The name is little confusing
<zequence> sudo do-release-upgrade
<sirriffsalot> zequence, humm, ok. Would it be wise to wait a while? :)
<sirriffsalot> zequence, yeah, saw what you wrote in #opensource, cheers
<zequence> sirriffsalot: I only upgrade in between projects, so I let that decide when
<zequence> But, the I usually do fresh installs. And, I usually go with whatever is the latest, configure it, and do my stuff until I'm ready
<studio-user216> I'm installing ubuntu studio! Wooho!
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel | 14.04.4 and 16.04 LTS Now Released http://ubuntustudio.org/download/ |  Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | Please be patient and visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around | General music making and studio chatter is allowed
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-22
<studio-user037> still installin....
<hzllx_> Has anyone tried installing kodi on 16.04?
<hzllx_> Long shot
<sirriffsalot> zequence, you drumming hard I'm guessing? ;-D
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Not yet :). I'm still kind of busy with other stuff
<zequence> Purging some mail list subscriptions and what not. Just cleaning up stuff after not being project lead anymore
<zequence> Also, need to do some studying.
<sirriffsalot> zequence, alright :)
<zequence> Won't take longer than a week to do the recording. I'll be going to the studio on Monday the latest, though I had planned to go there today
<sirriffsalot> zequence, no hurry, but you asked me to nudge so :D
<Kimryd> http://i.imgur.com/toeGay1.png
<sirriffsalot> zequence, also I've lately (took me a while...) noticed just how much drums lift and drive songs, including my own, so I'm excited to hear competent drumming at last on my more heavy stuff
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Yes, a good arrangement and having it played well does an immense difference
<zequence> Kimryd: Can't do Doom without some reverb though :)
<Kimryd> Doom... metal? Or the video game?
<Kimryd> :{
<zequence> But, maybe not the gated 80s variant
<zequence> Doom Metal, yep
<Kimryd> Yeah that was a pretty stupid question
<Kimryd> I haven't listened to metal in years really. I used to be a metal drummer too though
<sirriffsalot> Haha, doom with reverb
<zequence> Slow music tends to benefit more from that kind of effects, especially if the original sounds are very short and dry
<zequence> Like, a very tiny snare would not do well in Doom, but works ok for something very fast
<zequence> With reverb you can make it bigger
<Kimryd> Yeah I can see that. Faster could very well mean less space
<Kimryd> So a smaller snare fits better
<zequence> Same with kick drum. For fast music you want to gate it, and make it really short. For slower music you can give it a bit longer decay, and really work the sub frequencies
<zequence> Been doing a bit of drum recording the past year, trying to get all this stuff down. Going to record a couple of albums within the year
<studio-user604> hello
<studio-user604> seeking Nvidia driver advice - anyone?
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-23
<sakrecoer> thanks for fixing the topic Unit193 :)
<olinuxx> hi all
<olinuxx> hi sakrecoer
<olinuxx> :)
<antto> hello, i've installed lxde (amongst other desktop environments).. however, i need to add a custom resolution for this monitor, but it isn't remembered after reboot.. where is a suitable place to put it?
<antto> xorg.conf?
<zequence> antto: Try aRandR
<zequence> the package is named arandr
<zequence> You should pretty much never do any configs in xorg.conf anymore
<antto> i already have that
<antto> it opens a GUI window where i can select output (VGA/HDMI/blahbla) and choose from the known resolutions
<antto> but i need to add 1366x768, cuz it's not available as an option
<zequence> antto: Ah, well, that could perhaps require some xorg.conf editing.
<antto> but i can't seem to find where xorg.conf is located
<antto> it's not in /etc/X11/
<zequence> antto: There isn't one, by default, so you'll need to create one. But, the smartest place is probably /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/yourownconf.conf
<zequence> Though, you should be fine creating /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<antto> hm
<antto> now after a reboot, it throws me into text mode
<antto> normally it goes to a screen where i login and choose which desktop environment to use
<autumna> antto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution might help if you haven't already checked it out yet.
<antto> ah
<autumna> and as suggested there putting the start up script could be workaround until you figure out how to fix your .conf file?
<antto> xorg.conf is not meant for scripts
<antto> i created xorg.conf and added two xrandr calls
<autumna> haha no sorry to mix things together. What i meant is that you can make your xrandr command to a script that is executed on login.
<antto> yes, that's what i tried to do, but i saved it as xorg.conf
<autumna> antto, xorg conf, is not for scripts as you just discovered. has its own syntax. there are some information on the wiki page, and you can also look at the other files in the xorg.conf.d/ folder to see more examples of the syntax perhaps?
<antto> i don't have anything in /etc/X11/ with "xorg" in the name at all
<autumna> ok.. correction
<autumna> go to /usr/share/X11
<autumna> (for the examples of syntax I mean)
<antto> okay, added the xrandr commands to ~/.profile
<autumna> try that.
<antto> now i have the custom resolution as an option
<djaccy> o/ all
<djaccy> anyone tried the new 16.04 yet?
<autumna> ok, and if you want to go the xorg.conf route, apparently you can add the xorg.conf to the usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<sakrecoer> welcome, olinuxx :)
<olinuxx> :)
<josanmc> 21
<olinuxx> half-42 maybe ? :)
<Hobbyboy> is it known that there are versions missing from the ubuntu archive?
<OvenWerks> Hobbyboy: Versions? please explain.
<OvenWerks> links are nice too :)
<Hobbyboy> versions like 10.04, 8.04, and others are missing
<corsario> hola
<corsario> hello
<OvenWerks> Hobbyboy: I think it is only versions that still have some support like security upgrades. You may find Studio's support cycle is less than vanilla or server.
<OvenWerks> Hobbyboy: I am assuming you mean http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/ ?
<izzaboo> hello. been plying google for info to no avaiIl. installing ubuntustudio 16.04 (I think). No progress bar on install window. Is that normal??
<izzaboo> *no avail
<izzaboo> all I get is the slideshow that does not advance automatically
<izzaboo> I guess I could reboot and try again...
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-24
<joejoe> Hellp
<joejoe> how is everyone? i need help getting started in java. anyone have online resources i might be able to use
<danwe> Good Morning, Does anyone of you UbuntuStudio users had been asked to upgrade his LTS? Im waiting for my software updater to prompt me the question and nothing happens. also via Terminal. someone has a clue? many thanks
<cfhowlett> will not appear until 16.04.1
<zequence> danwe: If you want to upgrade now, please make sure to have backed up your stuff first, then in a terminal 'do-release-upgrade'
<zequence> danwe: If you want to try the new package selection, you may want to try the live ISO, and then do a fresh install instead. Otherwise, you'll be getting new packages added to your old ones. Some have been replaces over the years.
<Hobbyboy> OvenWerks: on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ubuntustudio/
<adm01> sdihsa''
<adm01> sa
<adm01> dsad
<adm01> asd
<adm01> as
<adm01> d
<adm01> as
<adm01> d
<adm01> as
<adm01> d
<adm01> d
<adm01> d
<adm01> d
<adm01> d
<adm01> d
<adm01> d
<adm01> d
<adm01> d
<adm01> d
<adm01> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<adm01> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<adm01> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<adm01> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<olinuxx> great contribution, thanks :)
<ssqatc> hi i have problem in apt-get update
<zequence> ssqatc: What kind of problem?
<ssqatc> a message like this :
<ssqatc> W: Target DEP-11 (restricted/dep11/Components-amd64.yml) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list:2 and /etc/apt/sources.list:8
<ssqatc> and the apt-get process doesn't complete
<zequence> ssqatc_: Have you changed something in the file /etc/apt/sources.list?
<zequence> Sure it doesn't complete?
<ssqatc_> no i didn't i installed the xenial and run the sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<michael__> hi
<Guest22775> thanks for the armhf packages for xenial. I am right now installing ubuntu studio on my rpi3 :)
<EDinNY> Any ideas why my camera mounted in 14.04, but on in 16.04?
<Guest22775> is v4l installed?
<EDinNY> v4l?  is that v4 and the letter L?
<Guest22775> video for linux
<EDinNY> It is a digital camera.  I expect it to be mounted as a drive
<Guest22775> can you use /dev/video0 via vlc?
<EDinNY> No, Guest22775, I am trying to pull JPGs off my digital camera
<EDinNY> Real low-tech stuff!
<EDinNY> Syslog says: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<Guest22775> ah, mtp or something like that, no realtime video ...
<EDinNY> Just trying to pull in the pictures from yesterday!
<EDinNY> mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<Guest22775> aren't there tools for exfat to install?
<EDinNY> checking that now
<Guest22775> exfat-fuse
<EDinNY> just found that, thanks
<Guest22775> exfat-utils
<EDinNY> Got it!
<EDinNY>  sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<Guest22775> or sudo apt install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<Guest22775> apt is nearly new
<Guest22775> will WebcamStudio be supported in Ubuntu Studio in the future?
<Guest22775> ok, another question, are some kernel guys here? i have problems with btrfs. esspacialy to mount an btrfs formated sd-card for xbian. error with option 10 or something like that, is that a known bug?
<studio-user386> qualcuno parla italiano?
<studio-user386> ffdiaporama problemi codificaù
<zequence> Guest22775: xbian? Sound more like a question for xbian people. We don't directly have anything to do with rasberry PI development here. It's all third party, AFAIK
<Guest22775> the problem is the kernel in ubuntu, not in xbian ... ubuntu kernel do not support all btrfs options
<Guest22775> damnit, now i got problems with dependencies in Ubuntu Studio on my rpi3 :( /var/cache/apt/archives/calligra-libs_1%3a2.9.7-0ubuntu12_armhf.deb is making trouble ...
<zequence> Guest22775: As said, we don't do any raspberry pi development here. You could ask about btrfs on a more generic channel as well, like #ubuntu
<Guest22775> but armhf?
<zequence> Guest22775: Ubuntu Studio doesn't support armhf yet, though Ubuntu does
<Guest22775> ?
<zequence> All the packages are in the same archive, but we don't have any testing or support for Ubuntu Studio packages in armhf
<Guest22775> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-meta/0.154
<Guest22775> there is armhf listed
<zequence> Guest22775: Packages are built for all archs, but we don't test them for any other arch than i386 and amd64. I.e we have no support for anything else
<zequence> We also only have install mediums for those two archs for the same reason
<Guest22775> so for what are you bilding armhf, just for fun?
<zequence> Not we. Canonical
<Guest22775> ahh
<Guest22775> ok
<Guest22775> sorry
<zequence> np
<Guest22775> zequence, a general question about Ubuntu Studio and the low-latency-Kernel, why aren't you using a rt-Kernel? i've seen, that there are patches for stretch (debian) ...
<Guest22775> hmm, how do i fix my problem with the missing dependencies? sudo apt-get -f install do not fix it ...
<OvenWerks> Guest22775: RT kernel breaks a lot of people's gpu drivers. Lowlatency is good enough for most uses.
<OvenWerks> Guest22775: you may not be able to fix those deps on a Pi. The missing packages may just not be available.
<zequence> Guest22775: Debian has its own kernel maintainenance apart from Ubuntu. We introduced the linux-lowlatency, as it requires no patch and is simpler to maintain
<OvenWerks> Guest22775: webcamstudio is not in the ubuntu archives, only through a PPA. The normal stream is to first get it packaged and into debian repos and then ask for a sync to ubuntu repos
<Guest22775> i thought rt-kernel in linux is dead, only living in android and other enbedded devices. but after some research i was happy to see it again on stretch. therfore i was wondering, that ubuntu is not going the same way ...
<OvenWerks> RT on android? I would suggest the android HW is not really RT capable...
<OvenWerks> most of the RT code and patches are already in the mainline lernel by now. This is what lowlatency is based on.
<Guest22775> i was reading android-kernel is also using rt. isn't it?
<OvenWerks> Guest22775: it may be, but the question is still if the HW is really able to make use of the RT code... or to put it another way, does the RT code actually give the android lowlatency performance?
<zequence> Guest22775: Debian has been using the rt patch for quite some time, but they don't always release the kernel. Haven't since wheezy. And, it's not the most suitable for audio anyway
 * OvenWerks has found the adroid latency to be very poor.
<Guest22775> OvenWerks, i never produced audio under Android, Android is not my choice. zequence, the discussion about rt-kernel is "nearly" new, many peoples forgot what it is/was ...
<OvenWerks> The RPi has similar problems for audio, it is not really a good lowlatency platform because the audio HW is poled, there is no irq. Latency suffers. The beaglebone is better: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/423153472/bela-an-embedded-platform-for-low-latency-interact
<OvenWerks> Guest22775: in my case, with the low latency kernel I can operate at the lowest latency my audio interface is capable of (.7ms) already. WHat would I gain from RT?
<Guest22775> OvenWerks, a friend of mine got a scarlett 2i4, i'd like to test it with the rpi under ubuntu studio. under ubuntu studio x64 it is working fine ...
<OvenWerks> RT kernel is not a silver bullet.
<antto> how do i check out what my video card is?
<antto> (this computer was given to me, no idea what's inside)
<Guest22775> hwinfo ?
<Guest22775> lspci
<antto> "Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)"
<sirriffsalot> zequence, any drums? :D
<Guest22775> more easy: lshw -c video
<zequence> sirriffsalot: I said in a week, didn't I :)?
<sirriffsalot> zequence, oh, I missed that... sorry
<zequence> I'm pretty busy until Wednesday, so may be I won't have time until after that
<zequence> Will have a look as soon as I get to the studio.
<sirriffsalot> Cheers :)
<zequence> antto: lspci | grep VGA
<zequence> Seems like Intel of some kind from that line you posted
<antto> yeah, but that's the most information i got
<EDinNY> which  flashplugin-installer should I be using?
<zequence> EDinNY: Think there's only one. You get all of that non-free stuff in a single package - ubuntu-restricted-extras, if you want to have that. In a terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lukas_> hallo
<studio-user669> tag
<studio-user669> kann mir hier jemand helfen ein nas laufwerk einzubinden
<krytarik> !de | studio-user669
<ubottu> studio-user669: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-17
<volker777> Hello
<volker777> I can open ardour5 projects, which I created under ubuntu-studio 16.10,  not with ardour5 under ubuntu-studio 17.04. Adour then falls off.
<volker777> New projects are running.
<volker777> what can I do?
<cfhowlett> question for the ardour channel, volker777
<volker777> Since I have already asked the question
<volker777> No Answer
<volker777> Has anything changed on the soundsystem or Jack?
<cfhowlett> send the query to the mailing list.  ardour is packaged by ubuntustudio, not developed, maintained or supported by ubuntu
<cfhowlett> help@ardour.org
<cfhowlett> mostly because the expertise is from them.
<volker777> I guess it is on 17.04. Even in the case of self-compiling, the error occurs. But also only at 17.04
<volker777> I still sent an email to help@ardour.org.
<jarethxxi> Hi everyone! After upgrade (wired) 17-04 I can't connect wifi. When I upgrade the wifi usb adapter wasn't plugged (I believe this is the reason that I can't use it) Could somebody help me? Tks in advance
<studio-user905>  /HELP
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-18
<edgy1> nice OS :)
<studio-user697> I need help setting up my wifi
<studio-user697> My desktop is NOT connected wired. But it says that it is. And it is impossible for me to connect via my Wifi connection
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-19
<studio-user525> help
<studio-user525> Why do drives not show up?
<oerheks> studio-user525, depends with what hardware, and what ubuntu version. as of 16.04 there is no fglrx any more
<studio-user525> Thank you for that, but what about minimum RAM?  Must it use 64bit and at least x GB of RAM?
<oerheks> 2 Gb will do, more ram is more fun.
<studio-user525> Wow, that's fantastic.  FYI, I have a Sony Vaio VGC RA834G -- it has all the bells and whistle studio would love, it's just the Card Reader and the other SATA HD only shows up in File Manager, not in the Devices List.
<studio-user525> I should add, I downloaded the Drivers from the Sony Support Site, but they are ".exe"  Is there another way to update drivers?
<oerheks> studio-user525, not sure about this, did you check with a SDcard inserted?
<studio-user525> Sorry, for the delay.  Checked different SD cards and even FlashCards and the same thing...  Nada...
<OvenWerks> studio-user525: If it shows up in the file browser and you can see it's contents... then it is there. What devices list are you talking about? (my answer may be a while as I am on my way out the door.
<studio-user525> Sorry for any confusion, but using Ubuntu Studio, 32bit, with 2.8 GB Ram, I have a SATA Hard Drive added to the "C" Drive (SATA 0), via SATA 1 and it was there and was utilized numerous times.  Then, it only shows up when I use a GSmartControl.  Not at all in "Devices" panel.
<OvenWerks> studio-user525: no such thing as a "C" drive. Unix, Linux, Osx all mount the drive as part of the file system. The file manager should show you were the device is mounted. (generally /media/$USER/partition_id_or_name)
<OvenWerks> studio-user525: dos is the only system that has the idea of keeping all devices separately... and windows is built on dos.
<OvenWerks> studio-user525: this begs the question of why you feel the need to address this as a device. Are you trying to access it from the commandline?
<OvenWerks> studio-user525: if you must have the actual device for formating it, gparted is a good tool for such things as repartitioning/formating. in the end, if you must know the device name, run dmesg right after plugging it in. The last few lines will have something like: [  972.752907]  sdb: sdb1
<OvenWerks> studio-user525: this means the device is /dev/sdb and it has one partition on it /dev/sdb1
<OvenWerks> studio-user525: A device that use logical partitions will show like: [    1.791379]  sda: sda1 < sda5 sda6 > with the logical partitions in <>.
<studio-user725> hi
<studio-user725> somebody?
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-20
<studio-user008> Hello
<studio-user493> hi
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-21
<YoJimmy> I'm using an asus laptop right now, and if I boot up with my Scarlett 2i2 plugged in, it doesn't see it, but it does see it if I unplug and replug. Is there a way to virtually unplug & replug, or otherwise force it to rescan the bus?
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-22
<psc> hi everybody, long time user of u-studio, dist-upgraded it from 12.04 to 16.04 = pulseaudio is choppy
<psc> anyone experienced this? when opening pa-vu-control is kind of works but loop from gui to a message telling my Connection to pulseaudio...
<OvenWerks> psc: no I have not experienced that unless I have latency set very low.
<OvenWerks> psc: also there are some laptops where the internal mic is 48000 only and that causes problems
<psc> OvenWerks, latency of my real soundcard (firewire presonus jack is very low), but I also have the internal soundcard of the motherboard (which I don't care much)
<OvenWerks> psc are you bridging jack and pulse then?
<psc> OvenWerks, yes
<psc> will try to disable the motherboard's soundcard from the bios...
<OvenWerks> I find that in pavucontrol I have to turn all the alsa cards off
<OvenWerks> pulse has trouble with getting sync from jack plus any other cards
<psc> I wish I could, but the pavucontrol show only the gui for a short period of time and loops
<OvenWerks> skype will not work with jack set lower than 128/2
<psc> (Establishing connection to PulseAudio... please wait)
<psc> ok on u-studio 12.04 my presonus firewire was not connected by pulseaudio automagically, but now it looks like PA knows how to start my presonus...
<psc> perfect disabling my onboard soundcard fixed the problem
<psc> BUT (of course more problems): how can I start jack if PA is using my soundcard?
<psc> Would be happy to only use jack (with pulseaudio bridge for chrome etc)
<OvenWerks> jack asks pulse to release the card.
<OvenWerks> what I do ... is tell pulse to not look for alsa cards...
<OvenWerks> pactl unload-module module-udev-detect
<OvenWerks> pactl unload-module module-alsa-card
<OvenWerks> then I use jack_control to setup and run jack
<OvenWerks> I have this set to run at session start
<OvenWerks> psc: I also do some other things, but that is besides the point.
<psc> OvenWerks, qjackctl crash on first load... maybe because it's not able to release the soundcard from pulseaudio...
<OvenWerks> psc: I have heard that if you are using the old firewire drivers you have to blacklist the alsa firewire drivers
<psc> OvenWerks, trying to find the right combo, right now I am able to use jack with my soundcard
<OvenWerks> psc: you can only use FW via alsa or via the the old drivers.
<psc> OvenWerks, if I disable pulseaudio configuration presonus OFF, start jack with cadence = OK but no PA bridge
<OvenWerks> psc: if you run jackd instead of jackdbus, the pa-jack bridge will not auto connect
<OvenWerks> if jackd is running, jackdbus will fail.
<psc> Oh good know!
<OvenWerks> (also if jackdbus is running jackd will fail)
<OvenWerks> qjackctl and jack_control both run jackdbus by default.
<OvenWerks> jackdbus does allow making changes in settings without stopping jack.
<psc> well I fear that my setup is a bit odd (12.04 -> 16.04)...
<OvenWerks> I do not use a fw interface (old ice1712 device in PCI) but my startup file is at http://www.ovenwerks.net/paste/autojack if it is any help
<psc> thanks! saved
<OvenWerks> psc: the only "non-odd" setup I know of is to use the internal audio junk...
<OvenWerks> psc: be warned to turn cadence auto start off to use something like what I have.
<psc> i don't want to reinstall from scratch but i have a feeling that this is what I will end up doing...
<psc> i will be painful
<psc> it
<OvenWerks> I haven't tried upgrading so I don't know. I just save my home directory and start over.
<psc> Yes, but then I will need to redo USB policy (I have custom USB hardware in my box), disable CPU governor, memory limits etc)...
<OvenWerks> psc: make a package :)
<psc> you mean .iso / .img of my whole drive and reinstall that?
<OvenWerks> seriously, memory limits should be set right from ubuntustudio install.... cpu governor is coming...
<OvenWerks> I am told that performance mode uses less power than ondemand...
<psc> thanks for all the help OvenWerks!
<OvenWerks> no problem.
<psc> I have now a setup that works: no pavucontrol, but bridge is working and I can make music
<psc> Will stick around in this channel for a few days. Thanks again!
<OvenWerks> cool, making music is the most important part
<studio-user416> Hello, anybody there?
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-23
<studio-user236> hi, i am now in ubuntu studio, ¿i can install sk1?
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install ski     assuming iit's in the repos
<studio-user671> Good morning: I would like if you can help me please. I have a desktop computer, where install Ubuntu Studio 17.04, and the Video configuration is maximum is 1024x768. I have installed Win7 and I can use it in 1920x1080. Probe to edit the file .config // xfce4 / xfconf / xfce-perchannel-xml / displays.xml, where I put the resolution manually, but upon reboot, does not take the changes.   Can someone give me a hand? Excus
<studio-user671> translator
<OvenWerks> I probably can't help with that.
<OvenWerks> I do know that many monitors allow higher res than what is native. Windows will let you set higher than native resolution if the monitor supports it.
<OvenWerks> However, I have found that higher than native resolution "looks" fuzzy because it is an emulation on whatever is native.
<studio-user671> I understand, but that way, "not fit" on the screen programs, such as Ardor. Do I have any other options to adapt it?
<OvenWerks> studio-user671: I don't really know, Studio is based on xubuntu (xfce) so the guys (and gals) in #xubuntu may have a better idea.
<studio_> need help
<studio_> need help
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-16
<eagles0513876> hey all
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-17
<studio-user105> hello
<studio-user105> i'm trying to install ubuntu studio on a dell precision t3600 and the install failed
<studio-user105> someone can help me M
<studio-user105> please
<studio-user105> where can i set my proxy settings to install this solution please
<studio-user105> someone here ?
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-18
<drahon> anybody home?
<krytarik> Depends..
<drahon> Sorry Newb here.   Need help with US 16.04
<drahon> Am I in the right place?
<krytarik> Yes.
<drahon> Might want to DM me
<drahon> unless you want to show the room all that needs to be done
<krytarik> Well, this is a support channel, so it's all done in here.
<drahon> I am visually impared and need to tweak the de/wm to enable compiz for negative color switching and enhanced zoom
<drahon> might be a simple thing for most, but these features are Necessity for me
<krytarik> drahon: Please see here: https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/other_window_manager
<drahon> I am using a different machine to chat here so i can work on the other independently
<drahon> of all other guides, that was the easiest!  THANKS 1,000,000!
<krytarik> Oh cool. :)
<studio-user676> Hello, I use ubunt-stuio 17.10 and since few days I xpriene slow mouse and keyboard, is this a know prblm?
<metalbiker> i hear that studio won't have an 18.04 LTS release. is this true?
<metalbiker> ok, i just went to the website and several changes won't make it until 18.10 like some new DEs. i'm cool with that.
<SlidingHorn> metalbiker: my understanding is that the dev team is a little short-handed right now, and unable to make that long-term commitment to the release.  I also understand that they are also adding manpower to remedy this
<metalbiker> slidinghorn: ok, sad to hear that their manpower is down. i wish i knew more about programming and development. if i did, i'd extend my help to the team if they wanted it.
<studio-use516> good morning
<studio-use516> greetings from Arizona
<OvenWerks> metalbiker: It would be perhaps more accurate to say there were no active devs when it counted, now that some help has shown up it is a bit late :) however, if the release is called LTS or not, most of the packages will be supportedas LTS because they are used by other flavours.
<studio-user545> Noob to Ubuntui Studio, but a once-upon-a-time user of Planet CCRMA..
<studio-user545> What happened to Tapiir?
<studio-user545> I can't find it in any repos, even though it was once listed as a ubuntu studio included package.
<studio-user545> Tapiir is "like" a multi-tap tape delay, and it would be awesome to use again.
<studio-user545> Ok, I found Tapiir. Most of the links are bad. Here's a good one if anyone cares -> http://www.resorama.com/maarten/tapiir/
<MaynardWaters> would you just use Tapiir to add a delay effect?
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-19
<arsdragonfly> Newly upgraded to 18.04 beta. Black screen after boot. Htop on tty1 shows lightdm has started. Any ideas?
<arsdragonfly> No luck with nomodeset
<craigbass76> Is there a real simple keyboard app that doesn't require jack? I'm trying to write something, and I want this on a PC upstairs. My music machine is in the basement, and this would save me running up and down all the time
<SlidingHorn> craigbass76: try vkeybd
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-21
<lnbrouzc> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<lnbrouzc> danwe ErichEickmeyer sakrecoer trebmuh ubot9 Unit193 Elysion MaynardWaters SlidingHorn DalekSec ctmartin el OvenWerks Hobbyboy ctmartin|znc kbn eylul georgeowell kspencer bengan ubottu Metacity ren0v0 udoprog ubuntulog CaTeGoRe
<egildon> Hello everyone!!! xD
<egildon> +A+-
<egildon>   ASDFGHJKL;';LKJJJJJJKLO'
<egildon> OOps sorry
<egildon> CLeaning my KBD!
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-22
<GrandeZeca> ThAANKS GUYS.
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-15
<M_aD> good afternoon
<mrz80> G'morning
<Eickmeyer> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Eickmeyer> Hmmm...
<Eickmeyer> That should be a conditional one.
<M_aD> Hi Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> Good morning.
<Paavi2_0> good early evening (EEST)
<Eickmeyer> What I was trying to do with that command was show that this is a support channel. If you all want to just chat, feel free to join #ubuntustudio-offtopic. :)
<Eickmeyer> I'll be working with the bot admin to contextualize that command.
<Paavi2_0> Eickmeyer: oh, sorry :|
<Eickmeyer> Paavi2_0: No worries.
<hggdh> !!chat | disregard, this is a test
<ubottu> disregard, this is a test: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hggdh> !offtopic | yet another test
<ubottu> yet another test: #ubuntustudio is the Ubuntu Studio support channel, #ubuntustudio-devel for discussion regarding development of Ubuntu Studio, and #ubuntustudio-offtopic is for random chatter. Thanks!
<hggdh> Eickmeyer: it was already set...
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: Weird.
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: So, !chat is different than offtopic here?\
<hggdh> !chat!chat
<hggdh> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntustudio is the Ubuntu Studio support channel, #ubuntustudio-devel for discussion regarding development of Ubuntu Studio, and #ubuntustudio-offtopic is for random chatter. Thanks!
<hggdh> Eickmeyer: now they are the same. !chat-#us was not aliased to #offtopic-#us
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: Thanks so much!
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-16
<Croran> I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS and I can't seem to get jackd working. I had it going great on 16.04 before the upgrade.
<Croran> Everything seems fine for the first 5 seconds after I run jack_control start
<Croran> normal messages in the log
<Croran> then it gives 5 consecutive error lines starting with, "ERROR: JackPosixProcessSync::LockedTimedWait error usec = 5000000 err = Connection timed out"
<Croran> I would appreciate any advice
<studiobot> jfc007 was added by: jfc007
<Croran> I just tweaked the period size and number of periods and it seems to be running now. Weird that it worked fine on 16.04 with a lower number of periods and smaller period size.
<Croran> I found this 'quickscan' script and I'm attempting to tune the OS to allow me to go back to the period size and number that was stable in 16.04.
<Croran> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Professional_audio#Quickscan_JACK_script
<Paavi2_0> Croran: are you using lowlatency-kernel? have you set rtprio for your user or audio group in /etc/security/limits.conf?
<OvenWerks> Croran: which ubuntu is that?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Paavi2_0: Setting rtprio is done automatically when installing Ubuntu Studio or when installing ubuntustudio-performance-tweaks.
<Bear_> Hi folks, sorry to disturb you.  I have a HP Pavilion g7-1150.  It has a AMD E-450 APU 8G ram.  I'm wanting to use it for local web development and mainly photography.  How well will ubuntu studio work compared to say linux mint, or peppermint?
<Bear_> I've heard a lot of complaints about ubuntu recently.
<Bear_> I heard of a distro recently that runs alot of adobe packages using the windows installers, but I can't remember the distro nor if its worth trying.
<Eickmeyer> Bear_: Your question is largely based on subjective experiences. In terms of photography, that is one of the use types we target.
<Eickmeyer> That said, per your specs, it should run just fine.
<Eickmeyer> As for your Adobe question, I couldn't tell you.
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-17
<studio-user276> Do anyone have tried to use Silhouette cameo in Ubuntu Studio ?
<Croran> Paavi2_0: yes using lowlatency kernel and yes set rtprio. Ubuntu for some reason had it at 95. I set it to 99 per arch wiki.
<Croran> OvenWerks: ubuntu lts 18.04.2
<studio-user622> Do anyone have tried to use Silhouette cameo in Ubuntu Studio ?
<hggdh> Eickmeyer: factoid for kxstudio added
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: Thanks!
<OvenWerks> Croran: so this is vanilla ubuntu? Have you installed and run ubuntustudio-controls to set your user in audio group and rt permissions? an install of jackd from the software application that comes with ubuntu (or even ubuntustudio) can  not install jackd correctly, but ubuntustudio-controls can fix that.
<OvenWerks> After fixing it you would need to reboot.
<OvenWerks> The latest ubuntustudio-controls from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports would be best.
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-18
<studiobot> Gabriellia was added by: Gabriellia
<Eickmeyer> https://ubuntustudio.org/2019/04/ubuntu-studio-19-04-released/
<studiobot> <fernandocastilho> https://hackintosh.gitbook.io/-r-hackintosh-vanilla-desktop-guide/config.plist-per-hardware/haswell
<studiobot> <fernandocastilho> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:6d4a849dee5a9448f13bc1834281b83de9f21727&dn=The+Big+Bang+Theory+1+Temporada+720p+Dual+Audio+-+derew&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio support and creativity chat | Ubuntu Studio 19.04 is out! https://ubuntustudio.org/2019/04/ubuntu-studio-19-04-released/ | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around
<Eickmeyer> Unit193: Thanks!
<OvenWerks> release dance!...
 * Eickmeyer hype!
<Eickmeyer> https://media.giphy.com/media/l41Yh18f5TbiWHE0o/source.gif
<studiobot> er_lenin was added by: er_lenin
<studiobot> <er_lenin> Hi
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> So, V-sync is part of the Window Manager Tweaks in the settings manager.
<studiobot> <er_lenin> I'm gonna try to find windows manager tweaks
<studiobot> * Eickmeyer has to go for now.
<studiobot> * er_lenin
<studiobot> <er_lenin> (Photo, 682x879) https://i.imgur.com/AntE7q5.jpg
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @er_lenin [<reply to image>], I can't read that language. :(
<studiobot> <er_lenin> But the icon?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Try it.
<studiobot> * Eickmeyer is on 19.04 and has different icons
<studiobot> <er_lenin> There's no vsync option on my pc
<studiobot> <designbybeck> UbuntuStudio 19.04 release?
<studiobot> <designbybeck> I'm sure it has been asked already
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @er_lenin [There's no vsync option on my pc], There should be an option in the compositor settings for "Synchronize drawing to the vertical blank". That's v-sync.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [UbuntuStudio 19.04 release?], ubuntustudio.org has the announcement.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> thank you
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> It was tweeted, and posted in facebook as well.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Also on the mailing list.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> I'm only on the telegram for the most part
<studiobot> <designbybeck> I'll do better! ;)
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> :)
<studiobot> <designbybeck> Thanks for all the hard work you have put into this Erich! And taking up reins for Ubuntu Studio
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [Thanks for all the hard work you have put into this Erich! And taking up reins f …], You're welcome. Doing my best here. :)
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Fwd from Eickmeyer: <Eickmeyer> https://ubuntustudio.org/2019/04/ubuntu-studio-19-04-released/
<studiobot> <er_lenin> (Photo, 1280x869) https://i.imgur.com/My3n8WN.jpg Seems a bug when closing notebook and open again. US 18.10
<studiobot> <er_lenin> Oh oh … My US is not loading logon screen
<studiobot> <er_lenin> I think is time to get back windows, but only to download the 19.04 iso and make a clean install … Now, since I have been testing Ubuntu studio 18.04 for a month and I am not a newbie at this moment, I can start again with a clean installation
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @er_lenin [<reply to image>], That could be due to a number of factors, from the Xfce desktop to the underlying configuration. I suggest asking in #ubuntu on the Freenode IRC network.
<studiobot> <er_lenin> @Eickmeyer [That could be due to a number of factors, from the Xfce desktop to the underlyin …], I prefer to make a clean install with the new release
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @er_lenin [I prefer to make a clean install with the new release], Right, but if you have the problem again.
<studiobot> <er_lenin> I think I broke the Ubuntu today when installing snort
<studiobot> <er_lenin> @Eickmeyer [Right, but if you have the problem again.], Sure, thanks
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @er_lenin [I think I broke the Ubuntu today when installing snort], Considering I have no idea what that is, you might be right. :D
<studiobot> <er_lenin> @Eickmeyer [Considering I have no idea what that is, you might be right. :D], Snort is a network intrusion detector software
<studiobot> <er_lenin> You configure alerts and, when something strange happens, snort tells you about it
<Eickmeyer> Oh, okay.
<OerHeks> :-)
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: Welcome! Nice having someone who can help people here too.
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: We have an offtopic, too. #ubuntustudio-offtopic
<OerHeks> Thank you
<OerHeks> currently i have no studio parts on this pc, my other i5 machine broke down, this i3 is too slow for real things
<OerHeks> but when it works again ... https://www.dropbox.com/s/w6ywqjtkr73t8vg/2018music.png?dl=0
<Eickmeyer> Sweet setup!
<Eickmeyer> I'd show you mine, but it's mostly put-away because, living in an RV, it's a portable setup.
<Croran> OvenWerks: thanks for your instructions. this is vanilla ubuntu. I was able to get a few things tuned and bring my latency back down to 3 buffers/128 buffer size. I had already set my user in audio group and rt permissions. I guess allowing user access to the HPET and RTC are my next steps to try to get it back down to 2 buffers like I had on 16.04.
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-19
<carbonzero> so when does testing for the next release start for 19.10 and is there a mailing list for testing where updates are sent out for when the first daily lives are uploaded to the cdimage server?
<Eickmeyer> carbonzero: There's usually a week or two before the next archive opens and the dailies start spinning again.
<carbonzero> two...whole...weeks...jeez.....lol..I guess I'm itching to dive back in. lol
<pieq> Hello!
<pieq> I was happy to see Ubuntu Studio 19.04 has been released :)
<pieq> I'm a Ubuntu user, and a friend of mine would like to switch to Linux. He's a musician, so he needs to record audio and master it to prepare demo tapes (nothing too complicated, he says when he needs something more complicated he goes to a studio to have them do the complicated job for him :))
<pieq> I saw that Ubuntu Studio 19.04 has a new feature:
<pieq> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<pieq> Since I'll have to provide technical support and guidance when my friend discovers Ubuntu (and Linux in general), I would like him to use a distro I'm familiar with, so I was more enclined on installing Ubuntu 19.04 for him.
<pieq> With the Ubuntu Studio Installer, it looks like I can actually do that: Install Ubuntu 19.04, then install Ubuntu Studio Installer to benefit from the packages and pre-set audio configuration.
<pieq> Would that be OK, or should I install Ubuntu Studio 19.04?
<OvenWerks> It should work fine.
<OvenWerks> My question would be what is this person used to in the OS they use now?
<pieq> OvenWerks, sorry I missed your messages. He's currently using Windows.
<pieq> We went through the available alternatives for what he would like to do and he said Audacity might actually be enough, otherwise Ardour looks like a very good alternative. He's currently using Reaper on Windows, and I told him there was a Linux version in beta (albeit this is proprietary software)
<superdried> Hello! I'm testing ubuntu studio controls with the ppa, it seems to work great but I'm not sure how to use this with Claudia / ladish. If I start a studio it kills pulseaudio bridge and doesn't seem to use the settings from Studio Controls. How can I use both? Basically I need all audio to go through a plugin in carla
<superdried> I was using cadence and claudia to do this previously but I really need the hotplugging usb devices feature from USC
<superdried> perhaps non-session-manager can do the same thing as claudia was? I can't see how to restrict self connections though, pulseaudio keeps automatically connecting straight to the output
<studio-user318> hello, does anyone now the default live system username? i've tried all variations ubuntu, ubuntustudio, root, etc...
<M_aD> studio-user318: why? To log in in the live session?
<studio-user318> yes, i am unable to with the 19.04 release
<M_aD> i believe there is none, just hit enter
<studio-user318> i tried that as well, still unable to. I get an incorrect password, please try again message
<M_aD> weird.... live sessions when running from a usb or dvd don't have a password
<M_aD> going to check it from usb stick myself, will be back in 10
<studio-user318> i know, i've never had an issue before
<M_aD> studio-user318: it's ubuntu-studio
<M_aD> no password
<studio-user318> thanks, just needed the dash!
<M_aD> yep :)
<M_aD> and you're welcome
<RonaldsMazitis> yo
<RonaldsMazitis> everyone
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu is more active but musicians are rare
<RonaldsMazitis> I have AKAI MPD218
<RonaldsMazitis> I have problem assigning pads to different samples
<RonaldsMazitis> on empty channel every drum pad is assigned to different not
<RonaldsMazitis> e
<RonaldsMazitis> note *
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm using LMMS
<RonaldsMazitis> I have no idea how I could write notes on every sample in same time
<RonaldsMazitis> and use only one drum pad per sample
<M_aD> RonaldsMazitis: i don't have any experience with that but since you're using LMMS maybe it's better to ask in their channel and/or forum?
<cfhowlett> I'm actually not using LMMS but I believe there's a dedicated channel?  plus posting to a forum is never wrong
<cfhowlett> note that I was referring to the LMMS forum
<M_aD> yes there is, that's why i mentioned to look there
<cfhowlett> or there is #lmms
<M_aD> #lmms
<cfhowlett> :)   great minds ...
<M_aD> lol.... yep :)
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't join LMMS
<RonaldsMazitis> for some reason it does not connects
<RonaldsMazitis> so any idea
<RonaldsMazitis> how to use drum pad on Linux?
<RonaldsMazitis> I tried to download akai mpd218 official software but all pages where 404
<RonaldsMazitis> I installed hydrogen
<RonaldsMazitis> and jackctl
<RonaldsMazitis> no sound thought
<M_aD> what are you actually using as operating system, it doesn't sound to me like you're using ubuntu studio...
 * M_aD is having no trouble joining the lmms channel
<M_aD> also the akai mpd218 official software is Windows and Mac only
<M_aD> anyway, i'm not able to help you any further. Try to google it, there are some out there who got the akai mpd218 working on linux. so there should be an answer somewhere.
<RonaldsMazitis> ubuntu
<RonaldsMazitis> I tried to google a lot
<RonaldsMazitis> I can probably wine air ignite
<RonaldsMazitis> I just can't join #lmms
<RonaldsMazitis> I am not even banned or anything
<RonaldsMazitis> okay so ignite does not work with wine
<RonaldsMazitis> as licensing does not work with linux
<M_aD> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<RonaldsMazitis> :<
<RonaldsMazitis> if the LMMS knows every pad and assings note for every pad
<RonaldsMazitis> it should be able to put single note as a pad
<Paavi2_0> then you need to assign the individual samples to different notes within an instrument maybe?
<Paavi2_0> i know how to do it in renoise, but no idea about lmms
<RonaldsMazitis> have no idea how it will wrote multiple instruments in same time
<Paavi2_0> i mean normally on a music tracker software you could have one "instrument" where different notes use different samples, does that make sense to you?
<Paavi2_0> !offtopic | RonaldsMazitis
<ubottu> RonaldsMazitis: #ubuntustudio is the Ubuntu Studio support channel, #ubuntustudio-devel for discussion regarding development of Ubuntu Studio, and #ubuntustudio-offtopic is for random chatter. Thanks!
<RonaldsMazitis> I am using Ubuntu
<Paavi2_0> ^this is random chatter imho
<RonaldsMazitis> how does it not studio
<RonaldsMazitis> I am aswell using studio
<RonaldsMazitis> LMMS is part of ubuntu studio
<RonaldsMazitis> not a random chatter
<Paavi2_0> it is not related to the distribution per se
<RonaldsMazitis> wth
<RonaldsMazitis> ell
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't join LMMS
<RonaldsMazitis> where should I go
<RonaldsMazitis> irc is not working
<Paavi2_0> yes, and complaining about it here helps a lot. :) i understand your frustration however.
<Paavi2_0> it seems that lmms channel ops have misconfigured their channel redirection
<Paavi2_0> meanwhile you could read the manual
<Paavi2_0> RonaldsMazitis: it looks a bit like they have abandoned the irc and prefer discord for chat :/ which is a pity https://lmms.io/
<Paavi2_0> you'll find the link to that on the website
<M_aD> irc is working, i joined the #lmms without any issue..... and i also suggested to hop over to the LMMS forums
<Paavi2_0> ah, i could not join but i think i might not be identified at the moment
<M_aD> then that might be causing the issue indeed
<M_aD> RonaldsMazitis: ^^
<Paavi2_0> but their website also points you to discord for the chat
<Paavi2_0> not to irc anymore
<M_aD> Paavi2_0: where is that statement? Can't find it
<M_aD> all i found was this: https://i.postimg.cc/0N9GLf2d/lmms-irc.png
<M_aD> so they still point at irc on freenode and use discord too
<studiobot> Jairlebentz was added by: Jairlebentz
<Paavi2_0> M_aD: just they did not point to the irc channel on their website. no explicit statement but you can read between the lines.
<studiobot> <Jairlebentz> hi there! I wanted to use ubuntu studio. Now I am trying to install it in a Virtualbox running on Linux mint but after a couple of minutes it freezes. … I tryed several times and allways tget he same result. … At the end I decided to install Ubuntu Gnome and everything goes well. … is there a known problem with Ubuntu studio 19.04
<studiobot>  running on a virtual machine? … Thanks
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Jairlebentz [hi there! I wanted to use ubuntu studio. Now I am trying to install it in a Virt …], Hi! Ubuntu Studio is not designed to run in a virtual machine, nor do we support running it in virtual machines.
<studiobot> <Jairlebentz> Ok thanks. I understand 👍👍👍
<studiobot> Jairlebentz was removed by: Jairlebentz
<coolgames> anyone else dislike the 19.04 default.plymouth animation. I liked the "creative Humans". I tried it with the splash tester and it crashes
<Eickmeyer> coolgames: It didn't scale well and was highly outdated. We needed something, so I created the current splash. It's based on the Lubuntu one with different colors. Your feedback is noted.
<Eickmeyer> coolgames: Also, the "creative humans" part needed to be done away with since the "Linux for Human Beings" tagline is no longer part of the Ubuntu branding.
<Eickmeyer> This was all an effort to bring Ubuntu Studio on with current Ubuntu branding guidelines.
<Eickmeyer> Canonical owns the trademark, and we have to abide by their rulles.
<Eickmeyer> *rules
<coolgames> This was my first IRC message so glad it proved useful and informative. I am retired so Studio has become my hobby.
<Eickmeyer> coolgames: Well, welcome! Offtopic (non-support) is in #ubuntustudio-offtopic.
<coolgames> Using it with JACK which also disappeared so now seeing Clair for MIDI 1.0 until 2.0 and Scratch 3.0
<Eickmeyer> coolgames: That's not true. Ubuntu Studio Controls does Jack.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<coolgames> Excelant. I have an external Midi clock and it is hard to know how to get it working.
<coolgames> !jack
<ubottu> The JACK Audio Connection Kit is a sound server meant for professional applications, allowing different audio protocols and applications to interconnect in nearly unlimited ways. This is the core of Ubuntu Studio's audio workflow. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK for more information on JACK in general.
<Eickmeyer> coolgames: Did you read the release notes?
<coolgames> That's all I have done as Upgrade just finished and saw the boot was changed. Then I decided to contribute as tester though I have no current or formal programming expiertice.
<Eickmeyer> coolgames: Well, thanks for that. For discussing testing, you're welcome to join #ubuntustudio-devel.
<Eickmeyer> Though, once released, there's nothing to easily fix. Testing happens prior to release.
<coolgames> OK, and how well will Pi 3+ do with my external Midi clock for example ?
<Eickmeyer> coolgames: I have no experience with that.
<coolgames> I also do Beagle Bone Black so I may compare after I install Disco Dingo ! Good name ! So see if it can dance... ;-)
<coolgames> I joined devel so over and out...
<Eickmeyer> Alright, cool. Thanks!
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-20
<studiobot> <er_lenin> About screen tearing/vsync problema on ununtu using Intel grapichs card … Create /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf containing: … `Section "Device" …    Identifier  "Intel Graphics" …    Driver      "intel" …    Option      "TearFree"    "true" … EndSection` … That should fix everything.  … https://askubuntu.com/questions/667466/scre
<studiobot> en-tearing-in-ubuntu-with-nvidia-intel-graphics/668590#668590
<studiobot> <er_lenin> @er_lenin [About screen tearing/vsync problema on ubuntu using Intel grapichs card … Create …], When screen tearing is resolved pc with intel gfx card looks like good pc
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @er_lenin [About screen tearing/vsync problema on ubuntu using Intel grapichs card … Create …], Awesome!
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-21
<studiobot> <Chris> @Eickmeyer [Chris I urge you to work with us here. If this is a bug, we need to get it fixed …], Just experimented again with US Controls after re-enabling the US PPA backports with some success. I have got my audio interface working with … Jack and the three bridge options. I finally realised that even though Jack autostarts itself
<studiobot> <Chris> it is not actually running when you look in the sound settings in the top right corner of the screen. So, although OS appears to reverse the unchecking of Jack Auto Start on reboot, in fact it doesn't affect the sound settings if you click on 'Apply Audio Settings' unless you restart Jack. … It is a little confusing. Perhaps it could be
<studiobot>  clarified?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Chris Ubuntu Studio Controls is merely a configuration application. It does not show Jack's status, and the checkboxes do not show how Jack was configured when it was started. Adding some sort of Jack status is work-in-progress.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> It also does not run in the background.
<studiobot> <Chris> To reiterate: the confusing thing is the fact the OS reverses the unchecking of Jack Auto Start on reboot even though Jack isn't actually operating in Sound Settings (top right of screen). Wouldn''t it make more sense for auto start to remain unchecked after reboot so that it's clear that Jack needs to be restarted?  … Apologies for the
<studiobot>  lengthy post but there may be others like me who are easily confused. 😁
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-controls | @Chris this is the documentation
<ubottu> @Chris this is the documentation: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<studiobot> <Chris> Anyway, the good news is that I have got sound working with or without Jack in 18.04 and the backports are re-enabled for the extended support.  … Had a long look at 19.04 release and the audio works fine with or without Jack there too. Very impressive. Thanks to all involved!
<studiobot> <Chris> @Eickmeyer [Chris Ubuntu Studio Controls is merely a configuration application. It does not …], A Jack Status indicator is a great idea.
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-13
<Chamanlavy> Hi!
<Turdlar> hi - what kernel will 20.04 release with?
<Turdlar> is it 5.4.0-17.21 or above?
<guiverc> Turdlar, 5.4  (my focal fossa is using 5.4.0-21 but it may change between now & release)
<Turdlar> guiverc: thanks - can i update my current install (19.10) to the 20.04 beta, and then to the LTS when it arrives later this month? without losing data, that is
<guiverc> Turdlar, yes, and once at focal fossa (beta) it'll auto-upgrade to 20.04 just prior to official release if you fully upgrade.. (I'm looking for a suitable link for you)
<guiverc> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7DmV7V2rts (alan pope video, but it's 18.04 -> 20.04; I thought it was 19.10 to ..) still lookinhg
<guiverc> Turdlar, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes   (Upgrading from 18.04 or 19.10; you'll need the '-d' mentioned there as focal fossa is still development..
<guiverc> naturally backup first (better safe than sorry), if you don't have another device, write the 20.04 daily to a thumb-drive (booted & verified as valid), as you can always re-install to fix (using something-else & ensure NO-FORMAT of existing partitions so it won't erase data, what I usually have planned as a quick fix..) but you shouldn't need it..
<ThrowAwayNewToTh> hi.  i am new to ubuntu studio / ardour.  i have used garageband in the past.  i'm trying to find a good tutorial on how to make a drum beat in ardour
<Eickmeyer> ThrowAwayNewToTh: Hydrogen is a good place to start.
<ThrowAwayNewToTh> ok so i make a sample there in hydrogen, save as wav, import in ardour?
<ThrowAwayNewToTh> i made one for 4 measures, bout to try that
<Guest_18> hallo need some help with jack
<Guest_18> fresh install off studio
<Guest_18> when i open qjackctl and try to start jack  i get error message saying  service jackd not found
<Eickmeyer> Guest_18: We don't support using qjackctl to start jack.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | Guest_18
<ubottu> Guest_18: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Guest_18> ok thx a lot for this info
<Guest_18> some versions ago that i used studio the last time
<craigbass76> I'm trying to get 30fps on a Microsoft LifeCam. It's capable, but 15 is as high as it will go. I'm reading about running lsmod to see if v4l1 is loaded, and it's not. It's insalled though. Is that my issue?
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: Not Ubuntu Studio-specific, try #ubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> (I don't know, but you're more likely to get a response there)
<craigbass76> Heh, are they going to tell me to come back in here when I tell them what I'm running?
<Eickmeyer> No, if they do I'll flog them.
<Eickmeyer> They're supposed to be supporting all flavors equally.
<craigbass76> Careful -- social distancing!
<Eickmeyer> hehe
<craigbass76> This is actually about that. I've been giving a kid bass lessons, and can't now, so I'm trying to set these two cameras up (one on my, one on my hand) in OBS.
<Eickmeyer> They're only supposed to send people here when it's a problem related to the advanced creativity apps.
<Eickmeyer> Ah. OBS.
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: I'm trying to figure out where the best chat would be for OBS support. I've used it myself, but not with that cam.
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: You might need to get discord from the snap store (sudo snap install discord) and join their discord chat for help with OBS: https://obsproject.com/help
<craigbass76> Eickmeyer, cheese doesn't work any better with it, so OBS isn't the issue, I'm guessing
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: In that case, if you're not getting any answers in #ubuntu, try askubuntu.com
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-14
<craigbass76> Eickmeyer, I'm having a wicked hard time actually showing what my fingers are doing on the neck. I may end up just using the Logitec, but looks like I need to practice with camera angles first anyway...
<areyouloco> why ubuntu studio is not using normal debian installer?
<Eickmeyer> areyouloco: Ubuntu Studio is Ubuntu, not Debian.
<areyouloco> is there no image with d-i?
<areyouloco> i want to make advanced install and there is just no options there
<Eickmeyer> The closest thing you'll find is the Ubuntu mini.iso which can install Ubuntu Studio.
<areyouloco> is it a netboot or something?
<Eickmeyer> Yes.
<areyouloco> will check it out
<areyouloco> can not find it. i will see what kxstudis had to offer
<Eickmeyer> areyouloco: They don't have it either.
<Eickmeyer> areyouloco: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<Eickmeyer> 20.04's netboot hasn't been released yet, if that's what you're looking for.
<areyouloco> studio is a distro or just ppa repositories for plain ubu?
<areyouloco> will see whst I can do with netboot
<Eickmeyer> areyouloco: Neither. It's a different configuration of Ubuntu. Ubuntu Studio, like all flavors, are Ubuntu, not separate distros.
<Eickmeyer> Studio does not use separate PPAs by default. No official flavor of Ubuntu can use anything outside of the Ubuntu repostitores.
<areyouloco> ooow so this is the wsy
 * OvenWerks wonders what a "normal" installer is
<areyouloco> normal is debian installer that provides options for the user
<OvenWerks> what is d-i?
<OvenWerks> so what is normal about that?
<areyouloco> nvm ubuntu people i go debian cheers
<Eickmeyer>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<OvenWerks> last time I ysed the debian installer, I went back to slackware cause it made more sense...
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu != Debian. Debian Based != Debian
<notandyes> Hi I don't know how or where to say it, but the software shop has dissapear from the 20.04 and there is instead a snap shop that appears to work with gnome or something because the app don't have his own windows. I think it has been done in the last two updates. Anyway, best wishes, take care, thank you
<Eickmeyer> notandyes: It's the same software store we've had, just in a different form.
<notandyes> ok, thank you
<Eickmeyer> Nothing to panic about, not a bug, not a support item.
<notandyes> all right, only wanted to colaborate.
<notandyes> well, don't know what to say. good luck! bye
 * OvenWerks has never been happy with the software store
<Eickmeyer> Well, we'll only have to deal with it for a little longer if all goes according to plan.
<OvenWerks> kubuntu still has muon as well as discover
<Eickmeyer> Yep, and they're much better, especially muon.
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-15
<speedy> hey can somebody tell me the new way of controlling   GPu Fan Speed ! Nvidia    adding  Coolbits option not working ! gtx 1060 is cooking in my laptop ! fan ramping up really slowly
<speedy> i cleaned the 2 cooling units 3 days ago  temperatures are stable  on dual boot windows system with fan controll aktive
<bartaszili> Hi there, I'm wondering whether anybody got the same message from ubuntustudio 19.10 apt upgrade: "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:" and the whole bloody system is listed afterwards... ?
<Turdlar> was patchage removed in 20.04?
<Eickmeyer> Turdlar: As part of the Python 2 removal, yes. Upstream developer failed to keep it updated.
<Eickmeyer> bartaszili: It's too early to upgrade yet, that's not supported.
<bartaszili> I don't want to upgrade to 20.04, just get the updates of packages
<bartaszili> but everything is marked to autoremove from the beginning
<Eickmeyer> bartaszili: Something is misconfigured on your system. You might be missing a metapackage.
<bartaszili> fresh install
<bartaszili> The ISO was fine
<bartaszili> the USB was fine
<bartaszili> Install went fine
<Eickmeyer> bartaszili: Did you uncheck anything during install where it tells you to select your packages?
<bartaszili> updated ok
<bartaszili> yes couple of not wanted software aka video..., ffado,
<bartaszili> wanted just for audio
<Eickmeyer> Yep, that's what's doing it. If you had read the release notes, it says not to do that.
<bartaszili> ok
<Eickmeyer> Bug was discovered after release.
<bartaszili> i missed that
<Eickmeyer> If it's a fresh install, I'd just reinstall at this point, not unchecking anything.
<OvenWerks> you can use ubuntustudio-installer to add them back to the installed list I tink
<bartaszili> then apart of that everything works fine
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: No, because it still sees the metapackages as installed but "not needed".
<OvenWerks> eeww!! smells bad. ok
<Eickmeyer> Technically, manually installing all ubuntustudio-* metapackages should fix  it.
<bartaszili> plus as I can see the ubuntustudio-installer hangs....
<OvenWerks> or reinstalling
<OvenWerks> new one doesn't from backports
<Eickmeyer> Correct.
<bartaszili> I might wait for the 20.04
<OvenWerks> :)
<bartaszili> then I start from scratch
<Eickmeyer> bartaszili: I would at this point. Even installing the beta or daily would be advised at this point.
<Eickmeyer> bartaszili: Be advised, though, the beta image has the same bug you encountered in the installer. Don't remove any packages during install.
<Eickmeyer> It's gone in the latest daily images.
<bartaszili> ok, I'm battling with Xruns
<bartaszili> thats my second issue
<Eickmeyer> bartaszili: Fix your installation first, then we'll talk xruns.
<bartaszili> do you really think that simply packages marked for removal can relate to xruns?
<OvenWerks> no
<OvenWerks> what device?
<bartaszili> cheep behringer UCA 202
<OvenWerks> Whatever you do to help xruns will have to be done over when you reinstall though
<Eickmeyer> ^ That was my point.
<OvenWerks> block size?
<bartaszili> I know, i'm making notes
<bartaszili> to repeat everything on my clean 20.04 in the near future :)
<bartaszili> so:
<Eickmeyer> Fixing xruns is usually a case-by-case thing and can be fixed with updated kernels sometimes, so your inability to update due to package removal can, indeed, affect that.
<bartaszili> 48kHz / 128 fr / 3 p
<Eickmeyer> Bluetooth & wifi disabled?
<bartaszili> yes
<OvenWerks> seems reasonable
<Eickmeyer> USB device. Probably an irq conflict.
<bartaszili> I putted usb first in irq
<bartaszili> can't remember from my head
<bartaszili> in /etc/.../irc...
<OvenWerks> newer motherboards run all USB 1.1 2.0 devices as if they are on the same USB bus. So internally your mouse may be on the same bus
<OvenWerks>  in /etc/defaults/rtirq
<bartaszili> RTIRQ_NAME_LIST="usb snd i8042"
<Eickmeyer> Integrated or dedicated GPU?
<OvenWerks> or if not the USB bus with the mouse on may even end up with higher priorities
<bartaszili> it's an old machine, integrated i5-2400
<Eickmeyer> Ok, that might be part of it. Integrated GPU takes processor time away from the audio if graphics need to do their thing. Try turning off compositing in window manager tweaks.
<OvenWerks>  try /etc/init.d/rtirq status |pastebinit and send us the url
<Eickmeyer> I'll leave you in OvenWerks's hands, I need to take my dog out.
<bartaszili> thanks
 * OvenWerks will have to go soon too
<bartaszili> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pQ5xXHdfDP/
<OvenWerks> you are in luck, at least it shows two USB buses
<bartaszili> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mH9cjDmRVP/
<bartaszili> and you where right
<bartaszili> it sits on bus 1 with keyboard + mouse + midi
<bartaszili> that is at the back
<bartaszili> the bus 2 might be the front?
<OvenWerks> only trying will tell
<bartaszili> yes, pendrive is in, and it shows it sits on bus 2
<bartaszili> you think what am thinking?
<bartaszili> what about pulse audio if this isnt solve anything?
<bartaszili> worth removing?
<OvenWerks> then in you rtirq setup instead of putting usb first use 23-ehci
<OvenWerks> pulse is not worth removing if you are using ubuntustudio-controls to start jack
<OvenWerks> if you are using qjackctl then you may wish to dissable all devices in pavucontrol so they don't interfere
<OvenWerks> (-controls does this for you)
<bartaszili> what is 16 ehci?
<OvenWerks> anyway I need to go and help my wife get ready for work
<OvenWerks> 16-ehci is the other usb bus
<OvenWerks> you want your audio device on irq 23 because irq 16 is shared on almost all mother boards
<bartaszili> thank you!
<OvenWerks> so move usb things around untill you get that
<OvenWerks> anyway gotta go.
<bartaszili> bye
<bartaszili> thanks a lot
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-16
<SoundPeanut> good morning ! some hardware geeks here willing to help out with Nvidia Fan speed controll ! GTX 1060 running super hot when on Power Level 4
<SoundPeanut> Lenovo Legion Y720
<SoundPeanut> I fixed this problem away by  running nvidia xconfig  comand creating new config file with coolbits enabled
<SoundPeanut> but after 18.04 this was not working any more blackscreen after reboot
<keyi> hello guys. im testing ubuntu studio 20.04 beta, im not a developer but i have plenty of spare time so i would like to help. i would like to suggest an idea if possible. is ot a way to implement jack audio in a way so its started automatically on each boot? so it cna work directly out of the box as coreaudio does?
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-controls | keyi: Anything you set here persists between boots
<ubottu> keyi: Anything you set here persists between boots: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<shaba238> is anyone getting more xruns in 20.04(beta)? my setting are 44100/512 internal soundcard.
<OvenWerks> That does sound high. I will have to check that. I can't say as I have noticed but then I do normally use a PCI sound card
<OvenWerks> Have you set ubuntustudio-controls to preformance?
<shaba238> OvenWerks yes i did
<shaba238> OvenWerks this is what im getting
<shaba238> Thu Apr 16 20:42:23 2020: ERROR: JackEngine::XRun: client = pulse_out was not finished, state = TriggeredThu Apr 16 20:42:23 2020: ERROR: JackAudioDriver::ProcessGraphAsyncMaster: Process error
<OvenWerks> h9ow are you running jack?
<shaba238> https://postimg.cc/LYYqfBVJ
<OvenWerks> default?
<OvenWerks> are you sure that is your internal device and not hdmi?
<OvenWerks> newer motherboards often reverse these
<shaba238> i leaved it at default
<shaba238> let me check
<OvenWerks> try changing device to pch0,0
<OvenWerks> or PCH,0,0
<OvenWerks> a newer version will make sure default is never hdmi...
<OvenWerks> but that is in the future
<shaba238> ok i will try it now
<shaba238> https://postimg.cc/kBRgcFLC
<shaba238> it should be ok now
<shaba238> OvenWerks maybe disabling hyperthread in bios also?
<OvenWerks> at 512/2 hyperthreading should not be an issue. I have seen a difference at 64 or less
<OvenWerks> My system (i5 with 4 cores) does not have hyperthreading so I would not notice in any case
<OvenWerks> My tests were with older systems (P4 older atoms)
<OvenWerks> at 512/2 hyperthreading should not be an issue. I have seen a difference at 64 or less
<OvenWerks> My tests were with older systems (P4 older atoms)
<OvenWerks> My system (i5 with 4 cores) does not have hyperthreading so I would not notice in any case
<shaban238> OvenWerks mine its i5 too. i tried to disable the hyperthread.
<shaban238> maybe wifi?
<Eickmeyer> Wifi and Bluetooth are notorious for causing Xruns.
<OvenWerks> some i5s are two core 4 thread but most desktop ones are four core.
<shaban238> i was just curious as in 19.10 i was not getting so much xruns on the same machine
<shaban238> im trying another app now. it seems better. with mixxx i got more xruns
<Eickmeyer> shaban238: Every release we get people saying the same thing, that they didn't have as many xruns as the release prior.
<Eickmeyer> *in the release prior
<shaban238> maybe im doing smth wrong
<Eickmeyer> Well, it usually takes a couple of kernel updates before things smooth out. Thing is, we don't maintain the kernel here.
<Eickmeyer> I will say this: there is a jackd2 bugfix update coming down from Debain very soon.
<shaban238> i see
<Eickmeyer> Woah, speaking of which, it just landed.
<Eickmeyer> (I just got the email notification)
<shaban238> =D
<Eickmeyer> Bug 1833479, if you're wondering (OvenWerks, might interest you too)
<ubottu> bug 1833479 in jackd2 (Debian) "libjack-jackd2-0 double close on a failure to connect to jackd which causes crashes in multithreaded programs" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833479
<shaban238> Eickmeyer btw im not getting any xruns now that i removed pulseaudio ports
<shaban238> OvenWerks it seems that at 1024 buffer size im not getting any xruns, which is pretty obvious i guess
<shaban238> Eickmeyer may i ask you smth?
<Eickmeyer> shaban238: Yes.
<shaban238> i run realtimeconfigquickscan to see how my laptop handles real-time audio
<Eickmeyer> I'm familiar with that, I package that in Fedora.
<shaban238> ok :)
<shaban238> and the result was all green
<Eickmeyer> Cool!
<shaban238> only 2 red
<shaban238> Checking checking sysctl inotify max_user_watches... < 524288 - not good
<Eickmeyer> Ok, and those were?
<shaban238> Kernel with Real-Time Preemption... not found - not good
<Eickmeyer> Ok, the Real-Time Preemption one is a false positive.
<Eickmeyer> !rt | shaban238
<ubottu> shaban238: The RT kernel is the Linux kernel with special realtime patches applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<Eickmeyer> I suggest reading that link.
<shaban238> ok thank you!
<Eickmeyer> You'll see why having actual realtime process priority is BAD on desktop machines.
<shaban238> as far as i know ubuntu studio comes with low latency because is more secure than realtime
<Eickmeyer> That's 100% correct.
<Eickmeyer> And pretty much what that link describes.
<shaban238> :)
<Eickmeyer> as far as sysctl inotify, I believe that might be a false positive too since it predates systemd.
<shaban238> thank you for the explanation!
<Eickmeyer> No problem. :)
<AppAraat[m]> hi, I have an x220 on which I want to enable the mic. However, the mic mute LED appears to be always on. This is how my alsamixer capture page looks like: https://i.imgur.com/mbLPQ3j.png - and I'm running JACK too, this is how stuff looks like here: https://i.imgur.com/kqET657.png
<Eickmeyer> AppAraat[m]: We don't support using qjackctl here.
<Eickmeyer> You might consider checking in #lau_#freenode:matrix.org
<Eickmeyer> (Linux Audio Users)
<AppAraat[m]> huh? I thought it came with Ubuntu Studio by default?
<Eickmeyer> Only for legacy reasons.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | AppAraat[m]
<ubottu> AppAraat[m]: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> qjackctl overcomplicates things that are solved very easily with Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<AppAraat[m]> oh huh, I wasn't aware of that. I'll try it out. That page says that it's only from 20.04 and higher, and otherwise I have to backport a PPA. Since I'm on 18.04, is that backport included by default?
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports | AppAraat[m]
<ubottu> AppAraat[m]: The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<Eickmeyer> You need to enable it using those instructions ^
<Eickmeyer> Otherwise 18.04 is NOT supported.
<AppAraat[m]> oh, if it's not by default then I don't think I have it enabled. I'll give these pages a read and come back.
<Eickmeyer> AppAraat[m]: 18.04 of Ubuntu Studio was only supported until January of 2019 without that PPA.
<Eickmeyer> (Not an LTS)
<Eickmeyer> It says so on the website.
<AppAraat[m]> 18.04 is not an LTS?
<Eickmeyer> Nope.
<Eickmeyer> Not for Ubuntu Studio.
<AppAraat[m]> ooh I see
<Eickmeyer> There was a major transition that happened at that time, and nobody on the team was comfortable with releasing an LTS.
<AppAraat[m]> I thought LTS for Ubuntu = LTS for everything, but apparently not
<Eickmeyer> Nope. Flavors (not Ubuntu proper) dicatate their own support life.
<Eickmeyer> An LTS for an Ubuntu flavor is typically 3 years as opposed to 5.
<AppAraat[m]> I'm glad to learn that! Would you recommend me to run 20.04? It seems pretty new for my taste.
<Eickmeyer> I would. The daily ISO right now is very, very close to the final version, especially after running updates.
<AppAraat[m]> all right, in that case I'll start with my plans for migration. I had no idea!
<Eickmeyer> It was all over the website, including the download page.
<Eickmeyer> And the release notes.
<AppAraat[m]> last I visited the website was when I installed Ubuntu Studio, which was a while ago :p
<AppAraat[m]> but yeah, I should visit it more often I think
<Eickmeyer> Still, it was in the release notes.
<Eickmeyer> The relase notes aren't very big. :)
<Eickmeyer> AppAraat[m]: The website also got a nice redesign recently, you might actually like exploring it. :)
<AppAraat[m]> I don't think I remember reading the release notes actually, I spun up the live ISO on my laptop, tested a few things out, noticed that all of the stuff I needed worked and proceeded to install it. But yeah, I should have been more attentive.
<Eickmeyer> It's all good. I should probably put it in the topic line in IRC and on Matrix.
<AppAraat[m]> yeah that's a good idea
<Eickmeyer> Unfortunately ERR:PlayingWithSon now.
<AppAraat[m]> no worries, I located the website and indeed it has been redesigned. It looks awesome!
<AppAraat[m]> scrolling from the top is a bit CPU hungry (Chromium 80.0.3987.163) but otherwise it looks great from the first glance of it
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, unfortunately that's the cost of the cool effect. Depends on your CPU, really. Mine doesn't even flinch.
<AppAraat[m]> yeah I am trying to make some music on a potato
<AppAraat[m]> and I need to re-paste it, so a hot potato at that
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-17
<Guest_21> Hello
<Guest_21> I have a problem with linux ubuntu
<Guest_21> Can somebody help me?
<r2b2nz> Best to just ask your question and if anyone can help I'm sure they will :)
<david__> Hello, I have upgraded to 20.04 however i have noticed that Carla does not show up as a instrument plugin on LMMS. I was expecting this to be the case due to the Carla version upgrade
<OvenWerks> david__: does carla show up at all?
<OvenWerks> maybe as an effect or something else?
<Eickmeyer> david__: LMMS only supports older ladspa plugins. Carla does not have a ladspa plugin.
<OvenWerks> how would LMMS know that Carla should be an instrument?
<OvenWerks> Oh, LV1 does not do instruments, that would be dssi
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: I thought LMMS did see LXVST
<david__> When I run the appimage from the lmms website carla patchbay and rack show as a plugin in the instrument plugins.
<Eickmeyer> Hmmm.... idk then.
<Eickmeyer> david__: We don't support the appimage here.
 * OvenWerks is on a 32bit box... so will sit at 18.04 untill I find another repo that still supports 32 bit
<david__> No, I get that. But my issue is that I was expecting Carla to appear in LMMS when I installed it from the ubunut repo, and the latest Carla version supports this.
<Eickmeyer> david__: I can get the vst version of Carla to show in ardour, so I don't know why LMMS isn't.
<david__> Maybe it has something to the way LMMS has been compiled.
<Eickmeyer> We get lmms directly downstream from Debian.
<david__> Ah, I suppose if they have the older version of Carla then that's why.
<Eickmeyer> david__: I see that the default plugin directory for lmms doesn't even point to where Carla would be installed.
<Eickmeyer> Carla doesn't exist in Debian.
<david__> That's why then I think. It's a bit like how Zynaddsubfx shows up in the instrument list.
<Eickmeyer> I just tried to get lmms to see Carla and it, indeed, doesn't. Not sure why though.
<Eickmeyer> david__: I'm guessing it's the compilation options in the version of lmms we ship from Debian.
<Eickmeyer> Debian doesn't like VSTs because it walks the fine line of "non-free".
<david__> Yes I think so. It requies the latest version of Carla to be installed before lmms is compiled if memory serves. It doesn't matter anyhow. The appimage of LMMS works just fine from my limited testing. But as you can probably appreciate having Carla as Midi instrument in LMMS really opens it up. Perhaps something to note for a future release or to put on the website / wiki somewhere.
<Eickmeyer> Again, that's not something we have direct control over.
<david__> No, and that's fine. I'm not critising, just pointing out.
<Guest4957> hello
<OvenWerks> LMMS should catch up with the world and use LV2
<david__> In the works according to git. Hopefully with 1.3 ... whenever that will be released!
<Luca> Hello
<Luca> I just made a fresh install of Ubuntu Studio and I am having problems with audio
<Luca> It's something like 3 days I am keeping trying various solutions and installing different versions of ubuntu and kernels and keep having this problem that I cannot solve
<Luca> Is there anybody who is kind enough to spend some time with me to solve this issue?
<oerheks> Luca, ask, wait and see
<Luca> Right now, with Ubuntu Studio 19.10, out of the box, the sound is not working. Pavu shows that the system is detecting the internal sound card, but I can hear no sound
<Luca> More information: I tried to sudo alsa force-reload
<Luca> and also modified the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and wrote the line "options snd-hda-intel dmic_detect=0"
<Luca> btw, kernel 5.3.0-18
<OvenWerks> Luca: in a terminal type this very long line: cd /tmp && wget https://community.ardour.org/files/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> it should put out a url
<OvenWerks> paste that url for us to look at
<Luca> That looks professional. I did it
<OvenWerks> it would only be profesional if I got paid for learing it ;)
<OvenWerks> *learning
<Luca> haha
<Luca> thanks for your dedication to open source
<areyouloco> forgot to chmod +x
<OvenWerks> if you type in the line exactly as written it should noot need it
<areyouloco> also does pastebinit comes by default?
<OvenWerks> on ubuntu yes
<OvenWerks> I have never looke for the upstream of pastebinit so I don't know how common it is outside of ubuntu
<ahq> I recently read somewhere that Ubuntu Studio will no longer support firewire devices. Is that true and if so, what do you mean by that ? Will tha ffado stack not be available or will the kernel not work with firewire ??
<OvenWerks> ahq: if the fw devcie happens to work with the alsa fw stack it will work
<Eickmeyer> Basically, there's a kernel conflict between the ffado stack and the kernel firewire stack.
<OvenWerks> ahq: if you have the technical ability to blacklist the alsafw modules and make sure the ffado modules will load great. but we do not have any one who can help you
<ahq> OvenWerks Ok, I have a Presonus Mixer, 3 Presonus Firepods, a few Focusrite devices, A RME device.. I
<ahq> I don't need help, I just want to know what you are doing with Ubuntu Stuudio to make it not support fw devices...
<OvenWerks> I do have an echo device here but have not managed to get any sound out of it.
<ahq> Eickmeyer I know that Alsa and FW stack might conflict, That is not a new thing..
<OvenWerks> ahq: the only thing we have done technically is to not include the fw backend as a choice in ubuntustudio-controls
<Eickmeyer> ahq: We're not doing anything intentionally. You're just on your own.
<Eickmeyer> Additionally, firewire devices are becoming more dated and ancient, and the relevance of firewire is going away. We can't support old devices indefinitely.
<OvenWerks> ahq: so we have not removed any kernel modules or anything like that
<ahq> So what does that mean, Ubuntu Studio Controls will not work for me in any way if I am using one or more FW devices
<Eickmeyer> ahq: It will work if the FW device works with ALSA.
<Luca> Sorry, my internet connection stopped
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: shhh, I have a PCI ice1712 device...
<Luca> So, if you wrote anything, I couldn't read it
<OvenWerks> nope just waiting for you to post the url from that command
<OvenWerks> Luca: ^^^
<Luca> I did it!
<Luca> I redo it, just to be sure
<ahq> That means that I will most likely be better of to go back and use old trusty Cadense and KXstudio since there everything is still supported..  I have not used FW devices with alsa stack since I think that the mixer/configuration software for the devices requires FFADO but I might be wrong.
<Luca> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RDYSYR4twj/
<Luca> Ah, I did not understand there was a link to post, sorry
<Eickmeyer> ahq: KXStudio is no longer its own OS.
<ahq> Eickmeyer I know but cadence will continue to support Firewire unlike Ubuntu Studio Controls (Which was the sole reason for me to use Ubuntu Studio for the last year or so)
<Eickmeyer> ahq: For now. The developer has mentioned he may stop developing Cadence.
<ahq> KXstudio doesn't care if I use Ubuntu or Debian and will support FFADO
<StevenJayCohen> Eickmeyer: How about Carla?
<OvenWerks> ahq: the fw part is still there in -controls, if you have selected it in the past and do not reconfig
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: He's actively developing Carla.
<OvenWerks> Luca: that looks fine like pulse is using the right device
<OvenWerks> Luca:  where are you trying to get sound from and to?
<ahq> Eickmeyer Ok, I will have toi go back to qjackctl then. But anyhow, there will not be a good reason to stay with Ubuntu Studio anyway. Thanks for the quick response and keep up the good work.  i might get back the day all my FW devices died or FW cards are no longer physically supported.
<Luca> OvenWerks: from both browsers Firefox and Chrome
<Luca> the pavu shows both the input and output signals working fine
<Luca> also the alsamixer I guess
<Luca> yes, also the alsamixer has the right volume in "speaker"
<Luca> but still no sound. Should I try to reforce alsa?
<OvenWerks> can you take a screen shot of the Output Devices Tab in pavucontrol
<Luca> Yes, But how can I post it here?
<Luca> Maybe igmur works? https://imgur.com/a/Gsp1Z21
<Luca> OvenWerks: here the link: https://imgur.com/bNg7S5s
<Luca> (btw, no sound even from the headphones)
<Luca> May be an issue with the driver?
<OvenWerks> are the speakers built in tothe computer as in a laptop? or are they plugin?
<Luca> built in
<OvenWerks> I'm confused, it looks like the sound should be working
<Luca> But with Ubuntu 18.04 and 19.10 it works. There they have a kernel 5.3.0-46 however. Should I update?
<OvenWerks> does the computer have a volume control on it (not buttons but a round control like thing)
<OvenWerks> There should be no difference
<OvenWerks> I would think
<Luca> No volume on/off control
<OvenWerks> the pch/hda interface has been pretty stable for a long time
<OvenWerks> I just always check :)
<Luca> that's just incredible. I read that sometimes to reforce alsa solves the issue, but this time it hasn't worked out
<OvenWerks> Luca: have you actually powered off and on?
<OvenWerks> I am wondering if it has gotten a pin signal that it should not have
<OvenWerks> or plug headphones in and out may reset it too.
<Luca> the sound of the computer? You mean after reforcing alsa? I did, but I will try again!
<Luca> I just tried to plug my headphones and still the same
<OvenWerks> so no sound in the head phones either
<Luca> nope
<OvenWerks> in pavucontrol where it says Port: Speakers
<OvenWerks> what happens if you click on that to drop it down?
<OvenWerks> what other options does it give?
<OvenWerks> Your earlier paste made it to be correct)
<Luca> headphones (unplugged)
<Luca> (and when I plug my headphones, it changes to "Headphones (plugged in)
<OvenWerks> and alsa mixer probably shows level changes too
<Luca> yep
<Luca> Should I try to install the 20.04 version?
<Luca> I reloaded my alsa
<OvenWerks> You can, it is pretty much ready anyway except maybe some artwork
<Luca> If you can keep 3 mins, I reboot
<OvenWerks>  ok.
<Luca> Ok! I will directly reinstall the 20.04 and get back tomorrow
<OvenWerks> sure
<Luca> Thanks for the time you gave to me! Have a great evening
<OvenWerks> your welcome
<Luca> Ooops
<Luca> https://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<Luca> The 20.04 links say "19.10"
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: ^^^
<OvenWerks> but the links are coreect
<Luca> ok good
<OvenWerks> correct even
<Luca> Thanks again
<Eickmeyer> That's because 20.04 isn't released yet.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: yaeh but the dl link says 20.04 beta the link text reads 19.10 and the underlaying link is 20.04
<Eickmeyer> Oh wait... I see what you're talking about. I'm a bot. >.<
<Eickmeyer> Fixed.
<OvenWerks> :)
<wingedrhino> If I install 20.04 now, is it atleast somewhat usable?
<StevenJayCohen> I'm using it, bugs are minor -- still report them if you find them
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: bashfulrobot has a question for you. He's an Ubuntu Budgie developer.
<bashfulrobot> hey OvenWerks - I was pointed in your direction as someone who might be able to answer this. Are you aware of a way to get the mute status of a specific input via the terminal? (Eickmeyer pointed me your way).
<bashfulrobot> (and thank you in advance)
<OvenWerks> bashfulrobot: do you mean one time get or monitor continuously?
<OvenWerks> bashfulrobot: amixer will get a current value
<OvenWerks> (or set)
<OvenWerks> you do need to know which control you are playing with... which may change from device to device.
<OvenWerks> BTW mute = off in this context
<OvenWerks> amixer scontrols gives a list of controls
<OvenWerks> this seems only to show one device
<OvenWerks> Ah, -c or -D can change that
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: It looks like he figured it out in a video he sent me on Telegram.
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-18
<bashfulrobot> OvenWerks: I just wanted to be able to run a command against a particular device and knowmifnit was muted or not.
<OvenWerks> amixer can do that... with the correct parse of the output ;)
<Luca> Hello everybody! I am here again after I re-installed the 20.04 version which is working super well. I have solved the no-sound problem, but now I have a problem with Jack
<Luca> Here the log from Jack: Sat Apr 18 11:49:08 2020: Starting jack server...Sat Apr 18 11:49:08 2020: JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 10Sat Apr 18 11:49:08 2020: self-connect-mode is "Don't restrict self connect requests"Sat Apr 18 11:49:08 2020: Acquired audio card Audio0Sat Apr 18 11:49:08 2020: creating alsa driver ...
<Luca> hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|44100|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bitSat Apr 18 11:49:08 2020: configuring for 44100Hz, period = 1024 frames (23.2 ms), buffer = 2 periodsSat Apr 18 11:49:08 2020: ALSA: final selected sample format for capture: 32bit integer little-endianSat Apr 18 11:49:08 2020: ERROR: ALSA: cannot set period size to 1024 frames for captureSat Apr 18
<Luca> 11:49:08 2020: ERROR: ALSA: cannot configure capture channelSat Apr 18 11:49:08 2020: Released audio card Audio0Sat Apr 18 11:49:08 2020: ERROR: Cannot initialize driverSat Apr 18 11:49:08 2020: ERROR: JackServer::Open failed with -1Sat Apr 18 11:49:08 2020: ERROR: Failed to open serverSat Apr 18 11:49:10 2020: Saving settings to
<Luca> "/home/luca/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 1903, resource id: 12700633, major code: 40 (TranslateCoords), minor code: 0
<StevenJayCohen> What device do you have set as default in Ubuntu Studio Control
<Luca> one sec that it asks me to update my system
<Luca> StevenJayCohen: I cannot open the Ubuntu Studio Control
<Luca> And I got a crash: https://imgur.com/ucmqqiV.png
<StevenJayCohen> Can you launch it after an update and a reboot? I had issues with it that were solved by an update
<StevenJayCohen> Sorry for the slow reply, making coffee
<Luca> StevenJayCohen: Updated and Rebooted, but still the same
<StevenJayCohen> How about qJackCtl?
<Luca> For reference about the crash: https://imgur.com/Eyo4Jtm.png
<Luca> Ok, I am having multiple problems with QJackCtl, and I absolutely need to find a way to have it working. Definitely problems with this laptop of mine, but this is what I have got right now
<Luca> When I try to start QJackCtl I get the following error: Sat Apr 18 13:11:15 2020: Starting jack server...Sat Apr 18 13:11:15 2020: JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 10Sat Apr 18 13:11:15 2020: self-connect-mode is "Don't restrict self connect requests"Sat Apr 18 13:11:15 2020: Acquired audio card Audio0Sat Apr 18 13:11:15 2020:
<Luca> creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|44100|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bitSat Apr 18 13:11:15 2020: configuring for 44100Hz, period = 1024 frames (23.2 ms), buffer = 2 periodsSat Apr 18 13:11:15 2020: ALSA: final selected sample format for capture: 32bit integer little-endianSat Apr 18 13:11:15 2020: ERROR: ALSA: cannot set period size to 1024
<Luca> frames for captureSat Apr 18 13:11:15 2020: ERROR: ALSA: cannot configure capture channelSat Apr 18 13:11:15 2020: Released audio card Audio0Sat Apr 18 13:11:15 2020: ERROR: Cannot initialize driverSat Apr 18 13:11:15 2020: ERROR: JackServer::Open failed with -1Sat Apr 18 13:11:15 2020: ERROR: Failed to open serverSat Apr 18 13:11:16 2020: Saving
<Luca> settings to "/home/luca/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<Luca> Basically, I noticed that I have this problem with more or less all kernels after 5.3.0-18 (QJackCtl started with Ubuntu Studio 19.10)
<StevenJayCohen> What's your audio hardware?
<Luca> StevenJayCohen: the lspci command says "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation Device 02c8"
<StevenJayCohen> Does this happen in a new user as well (without your settings, a brand new account)?
<Luca> Well, this is a out-of-the-box installation
<StevenJayCohen> <Luca "Well, this is a out-of-the-box i"> It takes 3 minutes for you to confirm
<Luca> I bought a computer exactly like this one (Lenovo C640) in December, installed Ubuntu 19.10 and had Jack working. After, the computer broken, I bought another one of the same type, and now I have problems with more or less all OS
<Luca> StevenJayCohen: how can I try to make a brand new account?
<StevenJayCohen> Add a user and log into that user
<Luca> StevenJayCohen: Ok, just tried to switch account to a brand-new one and I have the same problem with jack
<StevenJayCohen> Your audio hardware? What is it?
<Luca> StevenJayCohen: I cannot retrieve the model as the command "aplay -l" doesn't show any sound device: https://imgur.com/oPeFimw.png
<Luca> It's a Realtek Alc+something
<Luca> Maybe an Alc882, but I am not sure
<Luca> Wait, I go to windows and check
<StevenJayCohen> Have you filed a bug on this?
<Luca> StevenJayCohen: sorry, I am unable to retrieve the specific Realtek sound card type
<Luca> However, this is the model: https://www.lenovo.com/gb/en/laptops/yoga/yoga-c-series/Yoga-C640/p/88YGC601300
<oerheks> lspci should tell.
<oerheks> adding: set-card-profile 0 HiFi to /etc/pulse/default.pa seems to solve it.
<oerheks> https://forum.manjaro.org/t/lenovo-yoga-c640-sound/126933/2
<oerheks> interesting that you shared the specs only now.
<Luca> oerheks: lspci says "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation Device 02c8"
<oerheks> no, it should say xxxx:yyyy as number
<Luca> I don't know. Here is the log of the command: https://imgur.com/v6zdsxR.png
<oerheks> odd...
<Luca> There are very many odd things with this machine of mine. I just don't understand if there is some serious hardware problem specifically on this machine
<oerheks> see if that manjaro fix works for you
<Luca> Yep, I reboot now and see
<Luca> thanks for now
<Luca> The fix didn't resolve the problem
<Luca> Should I try to downgrade my kernel to the one that was working (UbuntuStudio 19.10 - 5.3.0-18), so to see if it still works with that kernel?
<oerheks> there is no downgrade possible.
<oerheks> you are on 20.04?
<Luca> yes 20.04
<StevenJayCohen> And 19.10 works?
<Luca> And 19.10 worked in this respect (although there was another kind of problem)
<Luca> oerheks: can I not just download the kernel and install it?
<StevenJayCohen> Then you could refer to 19.10 report the issue and wait for the  .1 update
<Luca> StevenJayCohen: sorry, I did not understand what you mean
<StevenJayCohen> What's more important a working machine or making the newest version work today?
<Luca> in 19.10, it worked everything perfectly, apart that there was no sound coming our of my computer at all. OvenWerks and I tried to go through this problem, but it was like a magical problem: everything seemed to work just fine, but still no sound
<StevenJayCohen> And if you change out the interface for another one?
<Luca> A working machine. But it is not working properly in Ubuntu 18.04, 19.10, Ubuntu Studio 19.10 nor 20.04 :)
<Luca> StevenJayCohen What do you mean by changing interface?
<StevenJayCohen> The device that Jack is using to talk to your mic and instruments
<Luca> Either Ubuntu 18.04 and 19.10, if I remember correctly, had both sound and Jack working, although I kept having a choppy sound ot of Jack
<Luca> StevenJayCohen: well, I have none right now.
<StevenJayCohen> And before you installed you tested by running it from the USB live and had no issues?
<Luca> StevenJayCohen: I can't answer that, as I didn't try actually. But I can now if you want
<StevenJayCohen> No just wondering how the system broke and what the original working state was
<Luca> Well, I have problems with jack with more or less all kernels after 5.3.0-something. It's really a recurrent problems among different OS.
<oerheks> long bugreport, no fix.. that 02c8 device is not supported.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1850439
<Luca> And before 5.3.0-something, I have a Choppy Jack sound
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1850439 in linux (Ubuntu) "No sound on ASUS UX534FT" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<oerheks> i wonder why you have choppy sound, nobody got it working
<Luca> weird enough, 5 months ago, when I bought this machine for the first time, everything just worked fine. That's very incredible
<StevenJayCohen> So some piece of hardware you own has issues with all newer software. I don't think we're going to be able to fix it here if it's always broken
<StevenJayCohen> I would say revert back to that original os
<Luca> oerheks , I was able to have it working multiple times hacking here and there (of course, randomly hacking as I don't really understand what I write), Just kept being choppy
<StevenJayCohen> Go back to the last stable state
<Luca> StevenJayCohen: "that original os", I really wished I knew which one was
<Luca> I asked online how to retrieve information on old versions. That time I installed Ubuntu 19.10 from the official website. Now, the release from that same website doesn't work
<Luca> It looks more that that time I was just lucky
<Luca> @oer
<Luca> oerheks: thank you for having searched for the bug!
<StevenJayCohen> On any Ubuntu mirror, you can grab an old is with an older kernel. Test it via USB key before install. Find a good state. Install that. Use Clonezilla to make a backup. Then upgrade. If it breaks restore from Clonezilla.
<StevenJayCohen> Old OS*
<Luca> StevenJayCohen, oerheks: Guys, I know that this makes no sense, but I just booted with kernel 5.3.0-18-lowlatency and now it works
<Luca> Event the Ubuntu Studio Controls
<Luca> https://imgur.com/PgWswHL.png
<StevenJayCohen> Make a fresh backup now
<Luca> I have now other problems :D
<Luca> "Establishing connection to PulseAudio. Pease wait..."
<StevenJayCohen> Ubuntu Studio Controls should do that for you
<Luca> Guys! We are proceeding very well!! I have sound a Jack working
<Luca> StevenJayCohen: how can I make a backup now?
<StevenJayCohen> Install deja dupe from the app store
<StevenJayCohen> Once installed, it will be needed backup
<StevenJayCohen> Named*
<Luca> Super good thanks. I do that now
<Luca> Now I have a choppy sound. Somebody wanna try to solve that with me? This is the last step from having a completely working machine and being happy
<StevenJayCohen> My guess, somehow you have started multiple Jack sessions so the same time
<StevenJayCohen> Drop all Jack sessions in qJackCtl
<StevenJayCohen> Check in Ubuntu Studio Control to be sure it is stopped there too
<StevenJayCohen> Then reboot
<StevenJayCohen> Then ONLY start Jack from Ubuntu Studio Control
<Luca> StevenJayCohen: to drop all Jack sessions I just press the "Stop" button, or should I also do something else?
<OvenWerks> Luca: not getting sound and jack complaining about 1024 being to low sounds like audio is going to hdmi or that your system sound is hard tied to hdmi
<OvenWerks> try setting jack to 4096 buffer size and see if jack runs
<Luca> OvenWerks: hi! Now Jack runs fine and I can hear sound from both pulsaudio and jack. My last problem is that Jack makes sound choppy
<OvenWerks> good
<StevenJayCohen> Luca: follow OvenWerks request, set Jack to 4096
<Luca> At this point, however, I would consider the option that my system is hard tied to hdmi (whatever this means). Is there a way to understand it?
<OvenWerks> opps hes gone.
<OvenWerks> Luca: looking at the way your devices are layed out, all of your internal devices including hdmi are listed as card 0
<Luca> OvenWerks, StevenJayCohen: Much progress I suppose. I followed both suggestions, rebooted and set 4096
<Luca> I pressed "Start or Restart Jack" from the Controls
<StevenJayCohen> Still choppy?
<Luca> I opened youtube, and played a video. It works fine
<Luca> Dows it mean it is working?
<OvenWerks> it means it is working at a large buffer
<OvenWerks> That may be ok for most thing
<Luca> How can we prove it? Meaning -> what is a Jack-dependent audio software here that I can see if it works?
<StevenJayCohen> You can set Jack lower one step at a time and restart the jack server until you hear choppiness. When you hear choppiness, go back up one setting.
<StevenJayCohen> Wait, what audio software do you use that requires JACK?
<OvenWerks> but (from reading the back scroll) if this hardware is known for similar problems. It sounds to me like they have tied the hdmi sync together with the onboard sync
<Luca> Usually SuperCollider. That will be my final proof :D
<OvenWerks> and hdmi generally askes for 4096
<OvenWerks> there are some very cheap audio devices that will work better.
<Luca> OvenWerks, I don't understand what that means, but anyway you're guess worked
<StevenJayCohen> Luca: You may want some SuperCollider specific support at this point. You can find them at this link: https://join.slack.com/t/scsynth/shared_invite/enQtMzk3OTY3MzE0MTAyLTFmMTliMmU0NjIwYzgyZGY1MjgxNGI2MGUxMTNlMWVhZWQzZjFmOTJhNzg2NDdmNzZmM2JiYTkyMjRiNDBiOTk
<StevenJayCohen> That's a supercollider Slack channel
<Luca> Ok, I tried that with Blender and it worked! Technically Blender is Jack-depending. So super thank you everybody!!
<Luca> StevenJayCohen: that's very useful, thank you
<Luca> Thank you everybody for your time and patience
<StevenJayCohen> Be well Luca, stay safe!
<Luca> I'll have to write all this down somewhere for people in the future looking why their Lenovo c640 isn't working
<OvenWerks> https://www.amazon.ca/Adapter-CableCreation-External-Microphone-Compatible/dp/B0776QNHKD/ref=sr_1_17?crid=MFDFYK32ZBKS&keywords=usb+audio+adaptor&qid=1587220762&sprefix=usb+audio%2Caps%2C293&sr=8-17
<Luca> StevenJayCohen: Yes, you too!
<StevenJayCohen> OvenWerks: I missed that all of the devices were at 0 on that one
<OvenWerks> is an example of something thatwill work at least down to 64 sample buffer
<OvenWerks> I have found them for as low as 10 cents
<OvenWerks> (and cost $5 to ship :P)
<StevenJayCohen> I've gotten spoiled with my Audient Interface, can do 32 without xruns
<OvenWerks> but they all look to be around $10 any more
<OvenWerks> StevenJayCohen: even though they are all on card 0, they should be able to operate incependantly
<OvenWerks> I would say on this hardware they have chosen to use one clock for all
<OvenWerks> I have seen stuff like this before or the oposite way. I had a laptop where the bult in mic was 48k only. but the audio i/o jack could be 44k1 as well and the hardware allowed for setting the SR there.
<OvenWerks> If the SR was set to 44k1 everything worked but the mic had a static-y sound. Set the SR to 48k and it was fine.
<Luca> OvenWerks, StevenJayCohen: Just wanted to report that now everything is working even a 1024. Can't understand why, but it works great. Thanks
<StevenJayCohen> great
<shaban238> OvenWerks hi! if i setup 256 buffer size in ubuntustudiocontrol and than hit apply auio settings, when i open qjackctl preferences i notice that the buffersize there its still 1024. within the DAW anyway its 256. i mean, it looks normal but should it visually change it also in qjackctl?
<OvenWerks> it depends on where you look in qjackctl
<shaban238> qjackctl/srtup/parameters
<shaban238> setup*
<OvenWerks> in the messages status window in the status tab you should see the real numbers
<OvenWerks> setup is just what qjackctl will use the next time it starts
<OvenWerks> *starts jack
<shaban238> ah ok thank you :)
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-19
<joethrun[m]> Hello.  I'm a complete greenhorn looking at the possibility of using Ubuntu Studio for a DAW.  Can you recommend a low latency interface of reasonable quality that will work well with Ubuntu Studio?  I plan on using software synths, guitar amp simulators and recording voice, so I do not want latency to rear its ugly head ever.
<Eickmeyer[m]> I'm partial to my Behringer UMC404HD. Hard to go wrong with that or it's siblings.
<joethrun[m]> I noticed a fella here in this short thread (Forsland) who is getting 2.67 ms latency:  https://discourse.ardour.org/t/ardour-jack-settings-for-firewire-interface/103261/2                                            Is Firewire something that is worth pursuing?  Or, is it dead?
<Eickmeyer[m]> FireWire devices are no longer manufactured. We don’t support them in Ubuntu Studio unless they happen to work with ALSA, which is a crapshoot at best anymore.
<joethrun[m]> What kind of round trip latency figures are possible with the Behringer UMC line?  What about the MOTU M4?  or the UR22c?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Theoretically, you could get as low as 2ms latency with any USB devices. You can go lower with PCI, but that gets expensive.
<joethrun[m]> how expensive?
<Eickmeyer[m]> $500 or more.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Honestly, unless you’re engineering live audio, you don’t need extremely low latency.
<joethrun[m]> well, I would like to avoid hardware monitoring
<Eickmeyer[m]> Understood, but the human ear can get used to latency as high as 10-20ms.
<joethrun[m]> I would like to stay under 8 ms for large, involved, multitrack projects
<Eickmeyer[m]> That’s completely doable with the right PC and interface. Shutting-off Bluetooth and WiFi are musts, and a dedicated graphics card also offloads some of the CPU power.
<joethrun[m]> I'm looking at building a computer with a Ryzen 9 3900x, solid state drives, and enough ram, so I should be covered there.  You think USB would be good enough to get the job done?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Definitely. I’ve used USB in live environments.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Make sure it’s a professional interface though. The run-of-the-mill USB audio cards for <$10 won’t cut it.
<joethrun[m]> any experience with the MOTU M2 or M4?  I saw this review, but I'm not sure if he is using it to do multitrack, full duplex studio work:  https://panther.kapsi.fi/posts/2020-02-02_motu_m4
<Eickmeyer[m]> Nope. I’ve only used my Behringer and the interface in a Behringer X32/Midas M32.
<joethrun[m]> Does Behringer actually have a linux driver?  The brand seems to be popular with linux users and I noticed they have had Ardour bundled with some of their interfaces in the past
<joethrun[m]> Are all the class compliant interfaces the same as far as Ubuntu studio is concerned?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Behringer uses Linux in their consoles. I just told you that I have used Behringer with my setup.
<Eickmeyer[m]> In Linux, much like Mac, there are no drivers mostly. Things just work.
<Eickmeyer[m]> All class compliant devices should work natively.
<joethrun[m]> can any of the interfaces with dsp be capitalized on in Ubuntu Studio?  In other words, can the onboard DSP be utilized?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Do you mean, like, using the DSP as if it were the PC’s DSP?
<joethrun[m]> I mean like the DSP onboard the Yamaha UR22c for example.  It is used for mixing, amp simulation, reverb, compression etc.  Mostly for monitor mixing
<Eickmeyer[m]> That would be something where the manufacturer would have to supply a driver and software. We don’t support anything outside of the Ubuntu repositories.
<joethrun[m]> As someone who is unfamiliar with linux, and wants the most trouble free experience, is their any key advice you can give me for building a linux DAW.  I'm concerned I might be over my head with linux.
<joethrun[m]> I can slap syntax into a CLI, but that's about it
<Eickmeyer[m]> You have nothing to lose by just trying it. You don’t even have to install it.
<joethrun[m]> true true true.  Thank you so much for your valuable time sir
<Eickmeyer[m]> Glad to help.
<OvenWerks> the xr16/18 can have the dsp controled by linux
<OvenWerks> the x32/m32 can as well.
<OvenWerks> The A & H QU series can be controled by linux (and the new one but it is 96k only)
<OvenWerks> the MOTU avb series can be controled by linux as well
<OvenWerks> basically anything that can be controled by OSB, midi or broswer will work.
<Goop> I am trying to create a virtual microphone, which takes desktop application sound, along with a real microphone sound, and output them into the virtual microphone, into my web conferencing (Jitsi). This is all on Ubuntu/Linux.
<StevenJayCohen> Goop: So you're just trying to loop sound out back to an input source, right?
<Goop> Right
<Goop> StevenJayCohen, yes. I am trying to combine both application sound and microphone sound with the input source.
<StevenJayCohen> So, a simple loopback
<StevenJayCohen> https://askubuntu.com/questions/257992/how-can-i-use-pulseaudio-virtual-audio-streams-to-play-music-over-skype
